# ANOTHER MIRACLE No: 23



## aweeze

New home all...... 

*CYCLING - IVF/ICSI/FET/IUI * 

ready4family - IVF 
moomin05 - IVF ^2WW^ testing 25/10/08
Marielou - FET

*CYCLING - ON CLOMID  * 

KW33
-debs-

*IN_BETWEENIES/TTC Naturally * 

Tikki
Katy H 
Sapphire05
Saskia - IUI - Nov
sahara
Stokey
Pots
Tiger
strawbs
❁BG2007❁

*PREGNANT * 




Name ,Tx , ,Due Date

Sally0, ICSI, , 02/10/08
Amee, , , 09/10/08
Edna, FET, , 05/11/08
TracyNBaz, FET, , 29/12/08
Charlies-Mum, Nat, , 12/01/09
annabiss, Nat, , 05/02/09
~SUGAR~, Nat, , 09/02/09 
Wishing & Hoping, FET, , ??/??/09
Macmillan, ICSI, , 13/05/09

*BABIES *  



*2007 Babies*
,
*2008 Babies*


Name , Birth Date , Baby Name(s) , , Name , Birth Date , Baby Name(s) 
Helenab, 01/02/07,
Annabelle
&
Oliver
, , Owennicki, 03/01/08,
Isla
&
Isaac

encore, ??/03/07,
Abbey
&
Daniel
, , Minkey, 02/04/08,
Clarice

Wicklow, 02/05/07,
Thomas Charlie
, , Skiwizard, 04/04/08,
Daniel
&
Lois

Suzy, 18/05/07,
Sean
, , leanne marie, 08/06/08,
Evie Grace

Julz, 12/06/07,
Jake
&
Finlay
, , Ashy, 25/06/08,
Anna Jae


lisac, 19/06/07,
Harrison
, , becca, 22/07/08,
Ruby

Imogen, 20/07/07,
Annabelle
, ,☺Clare☺, 13/09/08,
Hannah Louise

Lynne1, 11/08/07,
Isabel Mia
, , , ,
CJ, 07/11/07,
Ivo Zachary
, , , ,
Mish3434, 24/11/07,
Nathan Jack
, , , ,
Kittyt, 03/12/07,
Niamh
&
Martha
, , , ,

Please let me know if I've missed anyone or if there are any changes/updates to the list......

Lou
X


----------



## Tikki

just marking......


----------



## Guest

Me too, night night everyone!


----------



## KW33

*OMG* did a huge post with personals and lost it due to new home!!!  Will do another tomorrow but wanted to say    to *Wishing*... will be checking in tomorrow to get your fab news.

Hi *Tikki*, lovely to see you. 

Hi to Ready, Jo, Marie, Debs, Snagalpuss, Bec, Sahara and everyone else!!

Karin

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

Caz, hope all is well with you.  Nice to hear from you.  Life can get busy so understand you not posting.

wishing, sending you lots of positive vibes for your blood test tomorrow.  I'll be thinking of you. Sounds very promising!

Tikki, welcome.  THat's fantastic that you have 12 blasts waiting.  You must have amazing eggies.  So sorry that you first have to go through a laparoscopy for the cysts, but once you do, you'll have such high chances.  We all understand the feeling of others around us getting pregnant with their second...it's so hard isn't it?  Sending you lots of positive vibes and hope that you'll be joining them soon on your upcomming fet.

aweeze, I'll be starting ivf in Sept so you can update me if you don't mind?

Karin, that's sooo annoying when posts get lost.  I so feel your frustration.  (I always now write in notepads first).  Hope you're doing ok.

Had birthday party for dh's nephew today who is turning 2.  Still have trouble seeing his newborn brother (3 months now) so I avoided him when I could.  Started to get tears again when dh was holding him.  He even called me over to come see him so I said hi, then walked right away.  It just breaks my heart seeing him with a smile holding his nephew knowing that he may never experience that again with his own....and me too.  I'm not too bad looking at newborns who aren't close, but find it hard when it's someone so close in the family...and the pregnancies came so easy to them.  Hope I don't sound selfish. I'm sure it'll get easier in time.


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Morning 

Ooo *Wishing*, it's all looking good! Can't wait to hear the 'official' news later!  
*Ready* big  coming your way hun  You don't sound selfish at all, perfectly normal in fact, and I'm glad to see that you're doing some self preservation and not forcing yourself to get too close to the baby which would be too upsetting. At least now you have a date for starting IVF (and so close too!  ) so that's something positive to focus on 
Welcome *Tikki*  Likle Ready saya, you've got some great frosties there! Sorry to hear that the cyst will delay tx but hopefully time will go quickly and you'll be able to start soon.
*Caz* good to see you hun  Hope there's nothing too serious to worry about, but you know where we are if you need us 
 to *Karin, Debs, Marie, Snagulpuss, Moomin, Katy* and everyone else

I'm so lucky that Lola has definitely fallen back into her old routine so quickly. She's been sleeping 4+ hours in the afternoon, and I've had to wake her as it's nearing 5, so that she's actually up for dinner and bath before bed again at 730!  Think she's catching up on much needed sleep, as she didn't settle too well back in England- I'm not complaining! I've nearly finished a whole novel and kept on top of the house work in just a few days! Long may it last! 

Love Jo xx


----------



## KW33

Morning

*Lou* Don't be daft!!! Serves me right for taking soooo long to finish my post!!! 

*Ready*    Aw hun I know how you feel and you are not selfish. It hurts so much I know and especially when it is someone close to you and your family. 

Today I feel determined to shift some more weight, am seriouly thinking about Snagalpuss diet but got to get a grip. I lost 1 1/2 stone earlier in the year and have managed to maintain that but need to shift loads (about another 3 stone ) I'm actually lighter now that when I conceived Emma but cons and doc keep insisting that it will make ALL the difference.

*Wishing*  

Karin

xxx


----------



## Guest

Karin, I started the diet today.  I'm a stone off my pre pregnancy weight, but I was big before due to the PCOS (and bad eating habits  ). I've started a diary in the hope I will write things down, and it'll take my mind off boredom etc, which is when I snack.  I've started it today as I feel really grumpy (hopefully PMT) and I figured if I can get through a few days of feeling miserable and not comfort eat then I'll be able to stick to it.


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Just checking in to see if there's any news from wishing.     

Jo, thanks for the hugs and saying I'm not selfish.  I just sometimes feel so horrible when I should be elated for the new baby in the family but yet have such trouble coming to close or hearing about him.  So happy to hear that Lola is back to normal once you returned from your trip.  Wow...4 hours  Don't think Evan ever napped more than an hour during the day and naps dropped completley (at home) when he turned one.  Good for you to get some well needed rest and catch up on things. 

Karin, thanks as well for your words.  You girls over here really understand.  Don't think dh got it when I hesitated and then backed away when he called me over to come see the baby he was holding in his arms.  That's fantastic with the weight loss.  It's not easy to lose weight and maintain it.  I had to look up stone to pound conversion (since we use pounds over here) and wow...1.5 stones is a lot. 

snagalpuss, good luck with the diet.

Not much new here.  Can't wait for Friday as we get our house.  Then dh and I are off for a week from work to unpack.  Hope the move goes smoothly for Evan as it'll be strange for him having a new bedroom.  We're going to try and get his stuff set up as quicly as possible.


----------



## Guest

*Ready* I totally understand how you feel, and Millie is only 4 months old! I have two close friends who are pregnant with their first babies, and I really do have an attack of the green eyed monster. I have to keep reminding myself how unhappy I was pre baby, and that they deserve their happiness too. It's hard though isn't it? 

Just checked, and Wishing did say she wouldn't get an answer until late afternoon due to work.....


----------



## Marielou

Eeeeek .... I have some kinda exciting-I've-got-a-smile-on-my-face news!   = my face! 

Ok, so remember I was talking about the possibility of FET, moving my embies from 1 clinic to another?  I rang the clinics today, and its all going ahead!  Looks like ET will be next month   Sooo I may not have the IVF, but I still have 3 PERFECT embies!     I somehow thought they were in a bad condition, but I spoke to the embryologist, and she said all of them are perfect, day 3, with 8 cells and 1 has <5% fragmentation.  So, my current clinic are sending the previous clinic a letter to say they are willing to accept the embryos, and in about 3 weeks time, I can go and pick them up and transport them to their new home (which is when they will coe to their new home - me!    )  ET should be late sept/early oct.     Best thing is, I was only 22 when those embies were made - proper baby embryos! 

Funny how things go, eh?!  

Wishing - any news?!   

Marie xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Marie - OMG, How wonderful, you sound so excited, Hope it can happen next month for you   

Wishing - Hope you are ok, we are not so patiently waiting for your news


----------



## Guest

*Marie* What excellent news!  Here's hoping September is your month!  

*Wishing* Eeeeeeek...............


----------



## moomin05

Marie - really pleased for you hun !

All ok here, getting anxious about my appointment on Thursday, got to pick up my GP referral letter on Wednesday, bit worried about what that is going to say as she is going to mention the PND and how bad I got, and hoping it won't affect tx.

Been to Slimming World today and have lost 7lbs, so it is a step in the right direction!

Hope everyone else is ok?  

Catch up tomorrow properly when I am at work


----------



## ready4Family

snagalpuss, it's so hard seeing newborns isn't it?  You're right...they deserve to have them too.  Life just seems so unfair how it's so easy for some and yet it's such a struggle for us.

Marielou, good news you can go ahead with FET and that you have lovely embryos waiting.

moomin, can see you being worried for your appointemnt.  Can't imagine the PND affecting things though as they can see how much you want another child. Obviously you love your little girl very much.  Let us know how it goes.  And great work with the 7 lbs.


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

No news from *Wishing*!!! Hope you're okay. 

*Marie* What brilliant news about your frosties and good quality too.

*Ready* Thanks I just need to lose more... at least another stone. It's so hard as I comfort eat really, made worse when AF arrives which then goes against losing anymore. Vicious circle. Very exciting about the new house... are you going to decorate Evan's room?

*Snagalpuss* Hope the diet has gone well for you today and the diary helped.

*Moomin* I can understand your anxiety and don't know how bad the PND was but I'm sure with the right help and support it can be made easier for you.    for your appointment. Great news on your weight loss!!! 

Well started off well today with a good walk with Emma and then ate 2 kit kats!!!  Emma is so cute now and trying to talk and is so interested in babies (although might be different if one was at home full time )... so sad that she might never have a little brother or sister . 

Karin

xxx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Ooo, kept checking my mails today, and thought you lot were mysteriously quiet...until I realised I hand't added notification for the new thread 

*Karin*- don't beat yourself up about 2 kitkats hun- I reckon you earned them and the walking probably cancelled them out anyway. I hate to hear you sounding so down hunni  Wish I had some magic words to pick you up, but you know I'm always here for you 
*Marie* - no wonder you're so pleased! That's great news 
*Ready* - Oo, no naps since one? I have to say, I don't think I'd have coped! Lola has always slep so much- in fact I remember asking once if too much sleep was a bad thing! Saying that, I know I probably won't be so lucky 2nd time round 
*Moomin* - all the best for your appt on Thursday and well done on the 7lb loss! 
*Snagulpuss* - I was broody again right from when Lola was born, so perfectly understand where you're coming from 
*Debs* Thanks for replying to my Kidorable question. Can't wait for some rain here (only about another 3½ months!  ) before she gets to wear it! 
And finally......*Wishing*....where arrrrreeee yoooouuuuu??    

Love Jo xx


----------



## KW33

*Jo* Us quiet?!?!!?  NEVER!!! I just checked out the Kidorabe site... OMG how cute!!!!

xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Jo - Hannah has the matching wellies too    my dad got them as a birthday gift, she's so cute in them and everyone always asks where we got them, they are so unusual.


----------



## KW33

*Debs* you must post a picture... matching wellies... I love it!!! 

xxx


----------



## Guest

Still no news from Wishing?


----------



## ready4Family

I keep sneaking in at work to see if wishing has news.  Think she did say that she's working late though.


----------



## wishing and hoping

Hi Girls

My, you are an impatient lot! Hows a girl with a   meant to keep up with you all !!!

Phoned hosp and my levels are 3220 at 16pt. We are over the moon as you can imagine! Got to wait for alomst a month until my scan, my first BFP ended in no h/b at the first scan so i wont tell anyone until then. Im going to try and not worry and just enjoy it.

You lot have truely been fantastic, always there and so supportive. I hope its not too long until im the one doing the supporting for all of you   

Wishing xxx


----------



## Guest

*Wishing* That is fantastic!!   I am SO happy for you! Here's to a happy, healthy pregnancy!


----------



## ready4Family

Wishing...whoohoo. Wonderful news! Am just so happy for you.  Have a wonderful pregnancy!


----------



## Guest

COME ON GIRLS, LETS GRAB SOME BABY DUST!!!


----------



## Marielou

Fab news wishing!  

Ethan will just not wear wellies.  He is very adament about his footwear, and will only wear his clarks trainers   - if I dare suggest his doodles, or wellies, he pushes them away and says 'noooooooo'  

Marie xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Wishing - Yay, BFP, Huge congrats sweetie, i dont really know about levels but yours are high arent they?  could be double trouble   

karin - I'll try and get a pic tomorrow


----------



## Macmillan

Wishing - yyyyyyeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh    fab news


Just a wee update from me - egg collection is Wednesday - triggered tonight so all exciting now   

Bec  x


----------



## saskia b

Hi Everyone 

Hoping that I can join you all on this thread I have not posted on FF for ages, before my little girl was born 15 months ago. I have just read through the posts and you ladies seem to echo my thoughts and fears too. I have mixed feelings at present as I really want baby number 2 asap, but people generally don't understand why we are considering tx again so soon. Many people say why not try naturally for a while etc etc. I also know of 8 people (friends and family) who are currently pregnant and as Tikki has said it stirs up those envious thoughts again..... 

So back on the rollercoaster for my number 2...had IUI today (natural) and am now on the 2WW. Can't help but feel that we can't get lucky twice if you know what I mean but definitely WANT to be optomistic it just doesn't come through like that!

Have just read Wishings post, great news, congratulations! Lets hope we can all post news like that in the coming months  

Look forward to chatting again soon!

Saskia xx


----------



## Guest

*Bec* Sending lots of  for the egg collection on Wed!!

*Saskia* Welcome, I'm a newbie too!   your 2WW isn't too stressful!!


----------



## Katy H

Wishing - wonderful news!!!!!  Take care and make sure you get some rest.

Bec - have everything crossed for you for EC on Wednesday, and the following days.  Waiting for news from the embryologist is almost as bad as doing a pregnancy test!  Sending you lots of   and saying some   too.

I'll also be at my clinic on Wednesday, having my 2nd scan.  We're hoping that my lining will have thickened and we can think about a date for ET.  I think I'm getting used to the Progynova; not feeling quite as tired as I was over the weekend, although the niggling headache is still here.  It's a bit like having a hangover, but without the satisfaction of having had the drinks in the first place   

Katy x


----------



## KW33

Hi,

Just got back from babysitting for a friend, finally news!!!

       

Congratulations *Wishing* and family. Fantastic!!!

        

Karin

xxx

I know nothing about levels really either but they seem high!!!


----------



## KW33

*Debs* Look forward to pic!!! I've fiished clomid for this month now... soon time for OPK's and BMS!!! 

*Katy* Good luck for your scan on Wednesday!!! 

*Bec* Lots of  for your EC on Wednesday!!!

*Sakia* Hi and welcome. Lots of  for you now in the dreaded 2ww.

Hugs for all.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Tikki

wow wishing- they are some seriously high levels for day 16... CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!! 

karin- i bought Barney a Kidorable raincoat from ebay and it is so cute (also too big at present but he will grow)

katy- good luck for wed

marielou- excellent to hear about your FET and your young embryos too..

bec- good luck with egg collection too..

cannot keep up with your chatter so sorry for lack of personals...

please do not think that i am some sort of insomniac that posts at 3 in the morning, i am actually at work and a bit bored but thankfully this is my last night shift ever as i am going over to day shifts only (only did one night shift a month but that was def too many- not good for a girl of my age!!!!) if i had a choice i would be tucked up in my bed sound asleep.. instead i am surrounded by the sound of screaming babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

tikki


----------



## annabiss

hi girls
just tagging because even though i don't post that much I still love to read and see how everyone is doing and hearing all the good stuff thats happening.
congratulations to wishing and marielou on their good news.
hello to everyone else esp ready. hope you are feeling ok now and feeling good about upcoming cycle  
annax


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Morning!

Oo what lovely news to wake up to!!  *Wishing!*Am over the moon for you! 

And *Bec*- all the best for ET on Wednesday! How exciting!  

*Karin* sending you lots of red bull filled   for your BMS marathon this month

Welcome to *Saskia* - everything crossed for you on your 

*Katy* Sending you lots of   for Wednesday too.

*Tikki* Great news on ending the night shifts- I could never do it- I'm pathetic after 10pm! 

*Anna* Lovely to see you popping in. Hope all is well with you and bump 

Hi to Debs, Ready, Marie, Snagulpuss- hopefully catch up with you all later 

Woke up at 7am with a rumbling tum so had to get up and have a bowl of weetabix, and just waiting for Lola to stir now- 815am here and it looks like she's having a lie-in. I tell you, that babe can sleep! 

Love Jo xx


----------



## sahara

Hi ladies

i have not been able to get on the pc over the weekend, but wow what a lot to catch up on

wishing - omg what great news, so pleased for you, and great levels too.

marie - such great news about the frosties, looks like we will be very close this cycle,

tikki - great to see you over here, hows barney.

Bec and katy - good luck for wed.

hi to everyone esle, will try and keep up

picking up all my drugs today, my pharmaist has given me a discount as i am ordering so much, he said we have to pay enough for the treatment let alone the drugs.

have a great day everyone
fingers crossed for all
sarah xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

just popping in to say Hello and congratualte wishing, don't know much about levels but they seem high!


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

wishing, sending you big congrats once again.  Fantastic news.

Bec, let's follow wishing's results.  Sending you lots of luck for tomorrow's EC.  Keep us posted.  

saskia, welcome to this thread.  If only we could try natrually...people who have never gone through infertility just don't get it.  Sending you lots of positive vibes for your current IUI.  

Katy, good luck with your lining scan.  Glad the side affects of the hormones are easing up, despite the headache.  

Karin, hope you had fun babysitting.  When do the OPKs starts?

Tikki, must have been so hard doing night shifts.  Could you manage to stay awake to see your little one in the day?  Bet you're happy to get back to normal hours.

annabiss, how are you doing?  I'm feeling much better now...and thanks for the wishes of our upcomming cycle.  Pop in when you can and let us know how you're doing.

Jo, I laughed at your comment to Tikki since I'm the exact same way...always in bed by 10pm.  Enjoy the time while your little girl sleeps.  Don't you love watching them?  They're so peaceful and look like such angels.

sahara, nice of your pharmast to give you a break with the drugs.

Last night I tackled stuff from under our bed as I know there's lots of stuff hidden there that I have to pack.  Came across 2 bags of needles from previous tx cycles.  Felt like such a junkie.  Put them in a box but didn't want to label them as "needles" for the movers to see so just put "FC Supplies" (fertility clinic supplies).  

I'm sooo physically exhuasted ...guess from all the packing ontop of getting over pneumonia.  My legs feel like they're made of lead.  We're not even half way as we still have to move and unpack at the other end.


----------



## Marielou

Tikki - You're a midwife, aren't you? (I seem to remember from the trimester threads   ) I used to do night shifts and hated them - but my mum is still doing them at 61 and loves them!  

Bec - Best of luck for tomorrows EC   

Sahara - Brilliants news that you got a bit of a discount on your drugs - I forget, are you doing a medicated FET, or is this just the viagara etc?  Are you in Bella yet?!

ready - wow, you have a lot going on, what with your ilness and now moving   

Not much going on here, just sent of a cheque to previous fertility clinic to release the embies - the money giving never stops!  

Marie xxx


----------



## Guest

How is everyone today?

I've been a domestic goddess this morning and had all the housework done by midday.  I'm now busy steaming veggies and fruit to store for Millie and our weaning trials!


----------



## Tikki

afternoon,

I'm up and alive after my night shift but the thought that it was my last is fab.... Thankfully DH has very flexible working hours so has covered me while I do nights and comes home at about 2 the day before and 'works from home' the next day as i am grumpy on little sleep...

marie- i am indeed a midwife and currently working on the postnatal ward (taking a break from labour ward for a while) so spent the whole night assisting breast feeding..... there are so many older midwives (in their 50s) at work who do loads of nights and flick between days and nights all the time and manage it so well so I do feel a bit bad for moaning on about it but so relieved to not to have to do it any longer...... Obviously suits your mum....

off to fill my system with caffeine as barney is now awake so need something...

tikki


----------



## Marielou

Oh no, I'm with you Tikki, I'd rather not do nights!  Plus, my mum doesn;t have a toddler to contend with in the daytimes ...  

My morning with two LO's went well, we had Lucas from 10am-1pm and the boys loved it!  Then been out round town this afternoon, now got time to have a cuppa and read books to Ethan, then tidy up time, then dinner time, bathtime and my favourite time - bedtime!    Might chill out tonight with a glass of wine ...

Marie xxx


----------



## KW33

Evening,

Woo hoo *Tikki* finished night shifts!!! 

*Annabiss * Nice to see you!! 

*Jo* Emma is good like that too... 8.25 she got up this morning but not with her nap... she wants to give it up!!! Hoping when we go to Cyprus the heat will mean she'll still want a siesta.

*Sahara* Great that you get a discount - it's so expensive, so lovely that someone will give you a break.

 *Clare*... not long for you now... you all ready?

*Ready* You have so much on at the moment what with the move, recovery on your foot and pneumonia.  Never mind upcoming IVF. It will be good to get settled in your new home. OPK's will start this Friday... what a joy!!! I've bought a digital one this month to see what it says as I feel the others may be subject to me making sense of them. 

*Marie* Awww Your embies will soon be on the move!!!

*Snagalpuss* Weaning have you started yet? Well done ont he housework, I love days like that when you are on top of everything.

Today Emma got given a singing Iggle Piggle - you should have seen her little face. She was so excited and just hugged and kissed it all afternoon. Bless. As for me I'm low but fighting on. Less than a month till I see cons. 

Karin

xxx


----------



## Guest

I've started a few mouthfuls of baby rice or porridge, as her 8oz bottles were being drained and she was still looking for more.    However, she's not gulping it down, so I am literally doing one meal a day (usually breakfast) and it's three to four spoonfuls.

She does however, like the spoon to chew on, minus the food!    I've just steamed everything and frozen it for use in the forth coming weeks whilst I had some spare time.  I was tasting as I went, and the apple is gorgeous!  Think she can share that with mummy!    

I'm not in a hurry to wean her, she was just showing a few signs, but if she's happy on her bottle only, then that's fine with me.  At least we're prepared! 

I've got a stinking headache.  Expecting AF in 2 days  .  Would be great if it comes, two in a row!  Woo hoo!

I think I feel tired and headachey because of the lack of sugar and caffeine.  Have been so good today on my diet!


----------



## annabiss

hi again girls

and big hello to jo, karin and ready. things are going well with pg thanks very much. the morning sickness passed a few weeks ago and i'm just waiting for that much anticipated surge of energy associated with second trimester. some friends have said it doesn't really happen when you've got a toddler to look after too. damn! when i am i supposed to do all those cleanouts/nesting things? maybe when baby is 5...

i guess the  next big marker is the 19 week scan so looking forward to that. i think we are going to find out what we have this time, pink or blue! i would like to try something different this time and see what it is like to know. last time i was convinced i was having a boy and it took me a few minutes, well, hours, to realise i had a girl! plus there is the added benefit of having to/not having to shop depending on what we get. if we get a girl, thats fantastic, we have a sister for millie and all those beautiful clothes packed away can be worn again. if we have a boy, fantastic, we have a gender balance and dh will not be overrun by girl power. plus there is no pressure to ttc3 for a boy as right now i'm not sure whether we will go for another pregnancy and go through the ttc process again. i guess the main thing is that after all that time of ttc2 here we are and we will be lucky either way. what do you all think? jo, are you going to find out? 

jo, i think we are going to pop around the same time. my edd is 5.2.09 and i'm 16 weeks now. btw how do you do one of those ticker thingies? 

ready, having reread some posts now i cannot believe how much you have going on and i am very impressed by your stamina. i hope you balance all your efforts out with lots of rest and recovery time during and after your move. and, why not give the movers a thrill? label the box "needles and drugs" and see what they do...haha

hope you are all having a lovely night's sleep up there in the northern hemisphere...

annaxx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Morning 

*Wishing*...has it sunk in yet? 
*Anna*...yes, we will find out the flavour- they reckoned it was a boy at the 11 week scan, but have another scan on Friday so hoping for confirmation. Why don't you come and chat over on the 2nd tri thread? If you click on m tikcker, it will take you to the site to make your own. Floow the instructions and copy the code into your profile to get your own ticker. 
*Karin*...how many weeks now til you go away? I think it will do you the world of good 
*Ready*...Please try and get sokme rest- I know it must be hard with the move to prepare ffromü but you are still recovering from the pneumonia and foot op, so you don't want to overdo it 
*Snagalpuss*...hope AF shows up again for you this month  Are you doing OPK tests too?
*Marie* ...hope you enjoyed your glass of wine- sounds like you deserved it! 
*Tikki*...bet it feels great to think you won't have to go back on nights again! 
*Sahara*...great news that the pharmacist gave you a discount 
*Bec & Katy* ..thinking of you both today- hope all goes well  
 to everyone else

Not much news from here, apart from I've got a scan on Friday, and I think I'll be having the triple blood test too, as I missed my date for the nuchal, being in England. Feel a bit nervous about the test to be honest, because of my age and egg quality and DH won't talk about any what-ifs unless we are faced with them.  Wish me luck!

Oh, and it's our 3rd wedding anniversary tomorrow! Leaving Lola home for the day with her nene whilst we go to Çeşme which is a really nice resort about 2 hours from us. DH has to take a car there anyway in the morning, so I've decided to go with him, and have the day there. It's a really exclusive resort where a lot of stars go on their hols and I haven't been before so looking forward to that!

Love Jo xx


----------



## sahara

Hi ladies

marie - not in this week as expected so hopefully it will be in next week. Glad all went well with the childminding

jo - happy anniversary hope you have a lovely day.

ready - take it easy... you need to rest a little.

bec and katy - good luck for today

hello everyone else, hope all is ok

well got my doggies bloods back and all is ok, so its just the heart trouble that has made him lose weight, he seems so much better now hes on the tablets, have to take him back on thursday for another check. 
Nothing else going on here.

Thinking of getting some acupuncture as i had it last time during tx. what do you ladies think does it help.

love to all
sarah xxxxxxx


----------



## Marielou

Sarah - So glad tuffy's bloods came back ok, should be put weight back on now he's on tablets or not? 
I had accupuncture for IVF#1&2 but not again, because of money.  It was too expensive, and Mark and I would argue about it, so it kind of ruined any calming effects it might have had    I found a hypnotherapy cd amazing, not sure how much time I'd have to listen to it now though! 

Sugar - Good luck for your scan on friday!   

Mark has had a bad chest (infection) and cough for 3 months now    He suffers badly with asthma anyway, but he refuses to go to the dr. and its getting me down now.  Aside from worrying about him, he's constantly, constantly coughing until he is sick and its not nice to hear and this sounds awful, but after 3 months I am low on sympathy and am getting irritated by it    If he's not coughing, he wheezing and he can't do anything without having to sit trying to catch his breath.   God, I sound awful, don't I?!  I think I'd feel better if he ever saw a Dr. to check he is ok.  I feel he owes it to me and Ethan just to check, but he refuses.  Oooooh it makes me SO angry. 

I'll stop now before I annoy myself even more!

Marie xxx


----------



## moomin05

sorry no personals, as haven't had a chance to read back far and catch up with everyone

Just want to say that I am [email protected] myself about tomorrows appointment. Picked up my referral letter last night and it was only in an envelope addressed to me, so opened it!!! Umm wished I hadn't. Really hope we get the go ahead to have more treatment. This is what she said in part of the letter ....

*I have expressed my concerns to xxxxxxx about embarking on IVF with a risk to her mental health and also the risk of another premature delivery should the IVF be successful.

She admits she has thought it through very carefully and is keen to go ahead, and of course, I would be happy to support her.*

I know my GP is happy to support me, but just hope my consultant agress, there are things in the letter as well about what happened whilst I was suffering from severe PND

Getting so worried about it.

Sorry for the me post but just needed to get down how I feel. DH has said he will support me as well, and will tell our consultant how well I have been for the last 6 months or so. Also I have not dipped at all on the reduced medication that I am on.

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Marie, it's sad how much tx costs isn't it?  Get DH to a doctor!!!  All it can take are simple meds to clear him up and why should he suffer and chance it getting worse or very serious?  He actually sounds like I did when I had the pneunomia a few weeks ago (and I have asthma too and thought it was that, but it was more serious).  He could need antibiotics.  You're absolutely right in that not only for himself, but he owes it to you and Ethan.

snagalpuss, it's so fun starting the real food.  So different for them as they're just used to milk.  Hope your headache goes away soon and AF comes.   

Tikki, wonderful news that night shifts are now a thing of the past.  Must have been so hard.  The hours must have been busy too if you worked with new moms as there's no difference between night and day when it comes to newborns.

Karin, yeah...first concentrating on getting into our new home and then will think about our ivf (although, having said that..it's still always on my mind).  Totally know what you mean about it being hard to read the standard OPKs. We only used them initally when trying but I do remember looking at it afterwards and not being able to tell if the line was light (for not ovulating) or dark (for ovulating).   Digital sounds like the way to go. Ahhhh....my heart just melted picturing your little girl so excited with her new toy.  Sending you hugs...this ttc sucks (until the BFP happens).   12 days until Sept 1st.

moomin, don't blame you for being nervous for your appointment.  Just concentrate on that last sentence.  People cannot be denied having a child because there were issues the first time around.  Doesn't mean it'll happen again and you know the signs if it does.  Keep positive...and go in there strong.  

annabiss, so happy to hear that m/s is now behind you. Can imagine it's that much harder second time around as you can't just rest when you need to.   How many weeks away are you now from your scan?  We found out with Evan as we just couldn't wait.  I'm with you in that either way, the baby is a total blessing and the new baby will fit in lovely with your family.  Thanks for your words.  It's been a rough few weeks but at least the worst is behind and now can look forward to our move and then tx.  Didn't want any police involved and thus, didn't label the box as such (he he).   Keep us posted on your scan and how you're doing.  

Jo, that's so exciting that you have a scan on Friday.  Bet you can't wait! Yeah...wish I could rest but there's just so much to do to get ready for our move.  Although, we are tracking pretty well. The real work will begin on the weekend when we get the place and start moving stuff over.  I'll be thinking of you Friday and sending you lots of positive wishes.      When we go through what we do, we're always worrying aren't we?  Happy anniversary!   Sounds like you and dh have a fantastic day planned!

sahara, so happy to hear that your dog is doing better.  They really are one of the family.  I've also been questioning the acupunture.  Never really believed in it before, but keep reading articles.  It's on my list of questions for when I see the dr next.

Am still so physically exhausted.  My legs feel like a ton of bricks.  So odd.  Really need my energy back for our move.

Had dinner with a friend last night that I met while on mat leave.  We're both so busy that we rarely go out just the two of us...usually we get together as a group with our dh's and kids (and infact it's been two years since the two of us went out).  Had such a nice time and we get alone really well (and I'm shy so it's hard for me to feel comfortable with people).  Our kids are both 3 so I was wondering in the back of my head their plans for another as I know in the past she's talked about more kids.  So I do wonder if they just haven't tried yet, or if they're in the same boat as us.


----------



## ~SUGAR~

*Moomin*  I can imagine how nervous you must be, but think ready ahs given you some excellent advice. Go in there strong hunni. You seem to be able to talk about your PND in a level-headed way, and have accepted help and on the road to recovery- what more could they ask for? With the support of your family and GP, I think the consultant will give you the go ahead. Thinking of you and sending loads of    your way.

*Marie* DH must get seen to- what is it with these men? Can you get someone in the family to put a bit of pressure on him?

*Ready* It's all go hun! I realise that resting is probably not the most practical advice I've ever given but I'm worried about you! Your dinner with your friend sounded lovely- isn't great to catch up with true friends?! 

*Sahara* I've never had accupuncture but it is something I would have considered in time if necessary. I've heard so many positivie things about it. I'm sure there's a thread on FF somewhere talking about complementary therapies- why not find it out and see what others say?

Love Jo xx


----------



## Tikki

Hi,

Sahara- so pleased that your dog is getting better, I too am an animal person so feel for you... I tried acupuncture on my 2nd abandoned cycle but did nothing as the cycle was cancelled due to poor response... I think it is a personal thing really as to whether you believe or not- personally I sway more towards the waste of  money camp..

Marielou- Mark needs to see a GP, he sounds wuite unwell... Why are men so pigheaded about these things!

Ready- I would have had to ask about your friend and 2nd babies desperately looking for someone who does not get pregnant at the drop of a hat.... but sounds like a lovely evening..

Moomin- Your GP is only doing what they have to do.... I do not know the circumstances etc of your PND but there are many factors for you to consider for a 2nd baby... Firstly, remember no one can judge whether you are ready other than you as if you did not need ivf then it would be no ones business but yours... Secondly, did the prem birth contribute towards things? If so, did you get a reason why she was born early? Was it cervical, infection or just one of those things? Does the unit where you would have a baby have a prem clinic where they could monitor you in pregnancy as this would give you some degree of peace of mind and just because it happened once does not mean it will happen again.... and the same thing with the PND... where i work you would be supported by a special team who specialise in mental health issues in pregnancy and would have a plan in place for the post natal period with support systems identified and everyone aware of early warning signs... Previous PND should not stop anyone having a baby.... GOOD LUCK!!

jo & anna- good luck with your up coming scans....

snagelpuss- i really hated weaning!!! i started at 5 months as barney was showing many signs (in hindsight he was showing signs from about 3 months as was always huge but i held out till 22 weeks when he weighed 22lbs) but it was too late for him really so felt quite traumatic getting the balance right.... if i did it again i would def ignore 'current' guidelines and go with my baby and what it wanted......

Well, as great as it feel for my torment of nights to be over I feel awful today... Was feeling ok yesterday, came home, had about 3 hours sleep and then spent the afternoon with Barney and my friend and her little boy who were staying the night.... Went to bed at 10.30 thinking all i needed was a good nights sleep and I would be fine but oh no that was not happening.... Barney woke at 11.30 having puked everywhere and burning up so had to get up and clean all that up (DH was helping) and then Barney was completely hyperactive flying round and would not go back to bed till 2am.... Then my friends little boy woke at 6 and was noisy and active so I gave up and got up at 7 so now i am more tired than yesterday and had a row with DH at 2am about whose fault it was that Barney fell down a couple of steps earlier in the day and we were both quite tired and abusive at the time.... Very early night for me tonight as have to be up at 5.30 for a long day....... MOAN MOAN MOAN!!!!

Hi to all the rest of you,

Tikki


----------



## Macmillan

Just dropping in quickly to say that EC went ok today - got 15 eggs, 12 of which are good enough for ICSI and 500,000 good swimmers to choose from (best sample yet!) so can only  and   tonight - got to ring the clinic at 10 o'clock in the morning to see how many fertilise...

Back later to try and do personals

Bec  x


----------



## ready4Family

Bec, that's fantastic!  Things sound so positive with this cycle.  Hope you're not too sore.  Keep us updated on ET.  Sending lots of positive vibes your way.           

Jo, that's so sweet of you to be so concerned about me.  This site is amazing...we've never met in person but yet we have this special friendship.

Tikki, so sorry to hear that Barney was throwing up last night. It's the worst when they're not well.  And poor you with getting so little sleep inbetween the two kids.  Hope you can get through today not too exhausted.

Having trouble concentrating today.  At least I work from home on Wednesdays so can browse the internet (more than I should).  My stomach is hurting today and bloated so I worry that it's my issues acting up.  Just so want this ivf to work.


----------



## KW33

Evening,

*Bec* great news about EC. Sending you lots of    for fertilization!!!

*Tikki*  What a night for you. It's awful when they are poorly. Hope you made it through the day and manage a quiet early night.

*Marie* Men are awful when it comes to anything like that aren't they?!?!  Hope he sees a doctor soon for all your sake.

*Sarah* Glad that puppy's blood came back okay. Hopefully he will start to feel better again soon. Don't know about acupuncture really I had it done to ease back pain years ago but had a panic attack as fear of needles!!! 

*Ready* How nice that you caught up with your friend. Hope you get some energy as you have a busy weekend ahead. 

*Annabiss* Ooooh so you're going to find out?! And will you be telling anyone ie us?!?!!?

*Jo* Great news about another scan - hope you get another lovely picture. And  for tomorrow have a really fab day.

*Moomin* I agree with everyone else, you know all the signs and are very aware that it might (or might not ) be an issue for you. With the support of your DH, family and GP you will work out the best way to deal with it all. 

*Snagalpuss* Weaning... I loved it!! Emma was such a poor milk drinker from about 14 weeks so it was bliss to get extra food into her.  I loved having all the stuff homemeade for her in my freezer.

Slow day here... nothing much going on. OPKS start tomorrow I think... be interesting to see what the digital ones say.

Hi to Debs, Wishing, Clare and anyone else I've missed.

Karin

xxx


----------



## saskia b

Hi Everyone,

Blimey this is a busy thread and I am having trouble keeping up! Thankyou for the welcoming messages.

Totally forgot what the 2WW was like...am over analysing everything and its only day 3  
Time is going sooooo slowly. Its weird but this time I am not doing everything in the same way as I did last time. Last time around I had no caffeine or alcohol long before treatment but this time I had no time to prepare as we had a follow-up appointment which luckily was day 10 for me and got scanned and started straight away. Took me a bit by surprise, almost declined it for a month as my head wasn't quite ready if you know what I mean?? But strike while the irons hot I guess and get on with it.

Also I find it difficult to be so precious with everything. Lifting is kind of with the job description when you have a little one eh? But maybe thats a good thing and makes us carry on as normal.

I am a big fan of acupuncture and reflexology, had both last time but this time around I can't really afford it and also don't have the time or a baby-sitter so have not had any. I know its not necessarily scientifically proven to help but its an enjoyable experience, my acupuncturist used to give AMAZING head massages whilst the needles were in, made it all worthwhile.

Bec- Good luck for your phonecall tomorrow, bet you'll be up early waiting to phone in  

Tikki- Shift work! You are lucky to have been able to negotiate no nights. I have just given up work but was nursing and had very little flexibility with my rota. Do you do 12 hour shifts too? Its very hard to have a whole day away from LO's isn't it? (Or maybe not haha)

Snagalpuss- I enjoyed the weaning to begin with, then it gradually got messier and messier. Now its like a full-on food fight and Priya refuses food from a spoon no matter how mushy it is and will only use her fingers! All good fun until its time to clear up!  

Well sorry that I have missed so many people out, I hope that I will get to know you all better given time.

Have a good evening everyone.


Saskia x


----------



## Guest

No, I'm not using OPK sticks?  Are they any good?    

Bec, that's fab news!! Lots of   

Sorry, gotta run, baby needs feeding!!


----------



## Katy H

After Bec's good news things are looking good for me too; today's scan showed my lining is thick enough for FET to go ahead.  

They thaw out our 4 embryos tomorrow and - if they're OK - then ET will be Saturday morning.  Have now started on Cyclogest ... enough said    

Katy x


----------



## wishing and hoping

Hi Girls

*Aweeze* - thank you for adding me , so happy to see my name there!

*Snagall , Ready,Marie, debs , Anna , Jo , Sarah , Clare * - thank you so so much !

*Bec * - best of luck for tomorrow, well done

*Saskia* - hello, I remember you from way back, good luck with your 2ww, I didn't find it any easier this time around I can tell you

*Katy * - best of luck for ET

*Karin* - thank you hunney! Wont be long until its you.  Keep that PMA going and enjoy the BMS lol

*Tikki * - Hope Barney is a little better, poor bubba , it always happens when you are so tired! SO you think it might be having two? Lol

Well it hasn't sunk in, keep thinking how bizarre it seems after 12 yrs to have one baby and another on the way. Hoping to stay sane until scan . The worrying never stops ! I wont be too surprised if they say there is more than one as everyone keeps telling me how high my levels are, but I will still be shocked if they do, The cons wasn't too sure one of the 2 embies replaced would continue so we will have to see.

Massive hugs and babydust to you all 
Wishing


----------



## DiamondDiva

Morning Girls,


Wishing - When is your 1st scan?

Jo - Have posted a pic of Hannah in her raincoat and wellies in your kidorable thread.

Bec - OMG, Well done, best of luck with the phone call        .

Katy - Thats fa news, Best of luck for Saturday.

Snagalpuss - I never used the OPK's untill i had my IUI's a few years ago, i know when im around Ov as my CM changes but i still use them, i get them from E-bay, there are £9 inc postage for 50.

Saskia -    Hope the 2ww goes quickly for you.

Moomin - Sending you loads of           for your appt today  

Karin - Are you starting with the OPK's today? 

R4F - How lovely to catch up with your friend.

Marie - Hope DH can be persuaded to see the Dr.


Hope you all are well,

xDebsx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Karin, sending you lots of positive vibes for this month.  Maybe you won't even have to see the consultant.  Hope the digital OPKs are easier to read.

saskia, the 2ww is so hard and just torture.  There are so many "do's and don'ts" during the 2ww but in the end it's unlikely they make any difference.  After all, people without fertility issues carry on normally and often don't even know they're pregnant until later.  If lifting really wasn't allowed, everyone would only have 1 child.  Interesting that you say that acupuncture was enjoyable.  I've always been hesitant to try it as sticking needles in you doesn't sound like much fun but am giving it second thought this time.  Sending you positive vibes.

Katy, how exciting that ET is in 2 days.  Sending you lots of babydust.  

wishing, does your clinic do blood work before your scan?  Bet you can't wait to find out how many you are carrying.  Keep in touch and let us know how you're doing.

debs, I snuck a peak at the picture you posted of your little girl and she's such a sweatheart!

Today I have a monthly meeting with my manager so I'm planning on warning him that I'll need to take vacation probably mid to end of Oct.  Will probably word it that I'm goign through something personal and will need time off.  Am worried about it as it's probably the worst time to be taking off.  From Feb until now it's been really quiet so it's a shame that tx didn't fit in there.  Now I've been assigned one of the main programming tasks so it's going to look really bad asking for time off right in the middle of development.  This dr does blast transfers so I suppose I can say that I may be able to work from home for a couple days in the middle (i.e. after EC and before ET if not too sore), but of course that all depends on when the transfer falls (which I can't explain).  It's so hard since dates are so up in the air until close to the date.

We have a house viewing tonight so looking forward to that.  Going to show Evan his new room again and play area (3rd level loft) so hoping the transition will be easy for him.


----------



## KW33

Evening,

Started the digital opk's today so I guess BMS marathon will begin over the weekend.  I must admit the idea of the digi ones make me feel as though it will be more definite as I always wonder with the line ones if the line is the "right" darkness to indicate LH surge... at least this way it's a definite yes or no... just hope with the clomid that I do ovulate!!!

*Ready* Hope the house viewing goes well and that Evan is getting excited about his new room. Will help you get in your mind where you are going to put all your stuff too. How did the meeting with your manager go? I know it's bad timing but I'm hopeful that they wont give you a hard time.

*Debs* It's wierd having you at exactly the same point in cycle as me!! I keep thinking whether you are experiencing the same things as me?  Let this be our lucky month!!!   

*Wishing* It's hard waiting for the scan ... do you have a date? Be exciting to find out how many you have? Maybe that little embie was happy back inside you and starting dividing!!!!

*Bec* Any news on fertilization?   

*Katy* How are your little embies getting on?   

*Snagalpuss* OPK's are okay but I do find I can get a little hung up on them... hoping to avoid that this month with digital ones.

*Saskia*  2ww is always tough. It must be hard now as you say with lifting your little one.

Hi to Deb, Jo, Marie and anyone else I've missed.

Karin

xxx


----------



## moomin05

Ok - sorry for the late update, but it has been manic at work.  Thankfully the night shift lady let me go early     

So our appointment - not sure where to start!  

My consultant greeted me like a long lost friend, he was really pleased to see us.  Anyway I gave him letter from my GP and was really scared about what he would say, but he was lovely.

To cut a very long story short we have got the go ahead to have more treatment.  He doesn't need me to be off my antidepressants, he is quite happy for me to stay on them but to keep reducing them.  Also with the stimming hormones etc this could affect how I am feeling, so better to stay on them. but he will keep a very close eye on me.  We are also going to be doing the Short Protocol this time as he believes it is better for me and will still get the same quality eggs etc.  

I have got to have Day 3-5 bloods done for FSH etc and also got to have HEP B and C and HIV bloods done as has DH.  

Once these have been done, all being well we can go head with treatment in October, which for me should be to the beginning of the month depending when AF starts etc - guaranteed it will mis behave that month.

he was so supportive over the the PND, and if this cycle is successful there is a risk I could suffer from Antenatal depression and once baby/ies are born then I could be hit with PND again and it could be worse - but to be honest it is a risk that I am prepared to take.  Plus he will be looking out for it as well.

There is also a high risk of another premature birth, but he is going to have a close look at my uterus when he does my first scan to see if there is anything untoward showing.

So I am one very happy person tonight - and I can't believe we are bought to go through this again.

Sorry for the me post, but just wanted to update you all

Will be back tomorrow for personals etc

xxxxx


----------



## KW33

*Moomin* So glad that it went well and was so very positive for you. 

xxx


----------



## Katy H

Bec - How are you?  Hoping all is well.

Moomin05 - What wonderful news!  I'm so glad you've got the go-ahead for treatment, and even better that your consultant is so supportive given your other issues.  I've done both long and short protocols and would choose short every time. 

Karin - Gosh what a weekend you have.  I hope that you can still enjoy yourselves, given that you're trying to make a baby.

Ready - Another person getting ready for treatment!  Reading your post I realise how lucky I was with things at work last year.  I put my cards on the table and told my boss exactly what was going on.  I was able to combine a week's annual leave with home-working, so was basically not in the office at all between ET and testing.

Saskia - Sending you   on 2WW.  Keep your mind busy, although make sure you take things easy.

Hi to Debs, Snagalpuss, Jo, Marie, Tikki and everyone else,
Katy x


----------



## Marielou

Moomin - I am so pleased that all went well for you at your appt    I presume your Dr. and midwife will be supporting you during your pregnaqncy so will be looking out for any signs of antenatal/postnatal depression and hopefully help you before you feel too low.    

This is just a quick one, have had a busy day today and off to have a little sit down!

Marie xxx


----------



## moomin05

yeah they will once I become pregnant !!!!!  But feeling positive about tx at the moment, so keeping everything crossed

xxx


----------



## Macmillan

Just a quickie

*Katy* - will be joining you for ET tomorrow (11.30). Today I have 4 good 4-cells but the rest are "average" so they don't want to risk losing the good ones by trying to go to blastocyst before transfer (but they will try with what they don't use tomorrow and then freeze if we get any). The embryologist seemed to think we have as good a chance with a single day 3 embie as a single blast (estimated 50%) because we have been successful before and got a good lining 14mm.

So just got to say my  now

Back later for more chat
Bec x


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Great news on those lovely embies *Bec*!  Wishing you and *Katy* all the best for ET!     

*Moomin*- I'm so pleased you had a positive meeting with your cons. There's no stopiing you now! 
*Karin*- like you say, the digital OPKs will be much better.  that you ovulate and get in plenty of BMS this month 
*Ready*- the new place sounds fab! Bet Evan will fall in love with his playroom- can we come round and play once you're all settled? 
*Debs*- lurving the pic of Hannah in her kidorable kit!  Thanks for posting- can't wait for Lola to try hers out.

Hi to everyone else 

Had a scan today- all looked well thank goodness, but have lost confidence in this dr. due to a bit of a hoo-haa over the triple bloods and nuchal. So DH phoned our old cons today who saw us through with Lola- he's the best in his field and was wonderful with us. The only reason we decided not to use him from the start this time is because it's a bit of a distance to travel and hell to park once you get there, and seeing as this is a natural pregnancy, we felt we could try and go down a more normal route and have a local gynae rather than a specialist. But after this morning, we decided enough is enough and we've now got an appt with Atilla-the-hunni (as I christened him!  ) in 2 weeks time. Feel much more relieved already that he'll be taking care of us from now on 

Love Jo xx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Karin, whoohoo..I'll be crossing my fingers for you this month as always.   Definitely the digital OPKs will be easier to interpret so you'll know exactly when you're ovulating.  Thanks.  Yes, we did try to figure out where our furniture will go at our viewing last night.  Meeting with my manager went ok thanks.

moomin, wonderful news about your appointment.  Your consultant sounds lovely and so supportive as he knows this is right.  I'm so happy for you and I can feel your relief as I know you were quite nervous for what he'd say.  

Katy, that's wonderful that you were able to be frank with your work so they understood what was going on and then your time off worked out well.  I could probably explain if I wanted as i work for a big company and they're pretty good with mixing work and personal life, but my boss is a male and I just don't want to share something so personal.  Plus projects and management changes all the time so after many txs, lots of people would know.  Thus, I've never told anyone.  Sending you lots of positive vibes for tomorrow's ET.          

Marilou, love the new photo of Ethan.  What a beautiful little boy!

Bec, all the best for tomorrow's ET. Saturday is a lucky day with you and Katy. That's great that you have 4 that are looking great.  Sending you lots of positive vibes and babydust.           Are you still sore from EC?

Jo, absolutely!  You're always welcome to come by!  Oh....if only.  Great to hear that all went well with your scan.  I'm sure you're relieved.  What a shame that the doctor close to you is no good.  Don't blame you for going back to the other one that is fantatsic...but what a shame he's so far with parking issues.  Hope it's not too much of a hassle for you.  At least you'll know you'll be given the best care.


Met with my manager yesterday.  Told him that I"m going through something personal and will be needing to take some time off, probably mid to late Oct but I won't know until closer to the date (it's such an awkward thing to say without explaining details).  He asked if I'll be taking a leave of absence and I responded that no, just vacation.  But he was really good about it and just said to let him know when I know the date and he'll bring in other resources if need be.  I do feel bad as it'll probably be the worst time.

Had our house viewing last night.  Dh and I were really pleased and feel that we made the right decision with the house.  The previous owners are amazing and left the place spotless, which is wonderful as usually we have to spend much time just wiping down the kitchen.  They also left all manuals and info so very helpful.  Evan was literally running in circles in his room.  He was very excited.  (Dont' know that he fully understands that this will be our house).  Although his room is fairly large, we're having a hard time figuring out where to put his bed.  We like in a corner since he tends to cuddle up to the wall and we only have 1 bed rail, but with the window and cupboard, that won't really work.  So as of today, we own the house!


----------



## Katy H

Bec - It'll give me some strength tomorrow to think of you going through exactly the same as me, and just half an hour earlier.  At that point I'll be dropping Thomas with our friends and giving all the instructions for how to feed him (how to avoid too much raspberry-blowing, alternate spoons of pudding and main course if he gets grumpy etc   )  

Hi to everyone else, 
Katy x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Hi Girls,


Karin - Ive never tried the digi OPK's, have always just had the normal ones, might give them a try.

R4F - How exciting, a new home and IVf too, im sure Evan will love his new room wherever you put the bed.

Bec - I'll say a    for your embie       

Katy - I'll say a    for you too       

Moomin - Your appt sounds like it couldnt have gone better, wow, October seems so soon, very best of luck.

Marie - Have your embies been transported yet?  Love Ethan's new pic, he's adorable.

Jo - I must have a thing about raincoats as i got Hannah a Gingham one today with butterflys all over it, its padded so better for winter, i also got her a formal winter coat and hat   , she had one last year and was so cute in it and i was just going to buy the same one again but i got this one half price   , nothing to do with the fact that it looks just like mines   

Made an appt for the GP next week to see if i can get a repeat prescription for the clomid DH lost   


Big   to everyone,


xDebsx


----------



## Guest

Hey Girls!

I'm so sorry, been really busy at the moment, and just haven't a chance of keeping up with all your   right now!  Am hoping to get time over the weekend to have a good read and do some personals.

For now though, I'm sending lots of  , lots of   and lots of   to everyone that needs it!

I'm still awaiting AF, was due yesterday, but know I'm not pg as did a test.  Ah, well, next month here we come!

Be back soon!  Take care!


----------



## Marielou

Urgh.  Had a phone call from previous clinic to say current clinic haven't sent them a letter confirming they will accept the embryos yet   - its been a week.  They didn't ring until 6pm by which time the other clinic's phones have gone to answerphone, and the embryologist isn't in until monday now    Very frustrating, it always feels when you're waiting on something like this that nothing happens unless you're there pushing everybody to do something  

Oh well, not the end of the world, will have to get it sorted next week!

Marie xxx


----------



## saskia b

Hi ladies,

Hope you're all ok, looking fwd to the weekend?

MarieLou- Must be such a frustrating feeling when you don't have direct control of your little embies, good luck in sorting out your letters and clinics etc  

Snagalpuss- Hope AF arrives soon so you can start planning next month   

Bec and Katy H- Wishing you so much luck for tomorrow, its great that you are both having ET on the same day and can give each other support during the 2WW    

Ready- Its good that you can avoid telling your manager about IF and TX, I had to tell my manager all about it first time round which was fine but she had to inform other managers too because of my rota/shifts etc. Before I knew it I think loads of people knew all about it- and I still wonder who knows but as I've just left I don't care anymore! Enjoy your lovely new home  

Sugar- Glad your scan went well, and hope you are feeling happier now you are back in the care of the Dr you know. Peace of mind is a valuable thing  

Moomin- Good to hear that your appointment went so well and you sound like you are on cloud nine after all the tension leading up to it, fingers crossed that you can begin treatment asap  

Karin- Enjoy your weekend!!!  Any plans other than   ?

Wishing- Hi yes a few people here are familiar to me, its nice to see old names etc and know that I'm not the only one doing it all again so soon. How is it sinking in? Enjoy every moment  

Well hi to everyone that I have missed, its such a big thread its inevitable really!

2WW is going ok so far...but have a bit of a query. I am going to a wedding next weekend, 2 days before I am due to test. Its my best friend who I have not seen for a good year as she moved up to Manchester and after us both having babies we never got to meet up since. Anyway, I would love to enjoy a glass of champagne with her, although drinking is not that important to me, I would gladly go without but I just don't want to be obvious about it. The question is, and I am not a fan of testing early, but should I test that morning (of wedding) and then I will hopefully know? Or is that disastrous? I guess it wouldn't change anything as if it is a BFN I still wouldn't drink for fear that it would be a BFP by monday...  I don't want her or anyone to know we are having tx again. Am I sounding a bit barking??

I am not a superstitious person at all really but I was driving behind a bus today which had a BFN registration! Wish I hadn't seen it, so annoying  . Pointed it out to DH and he said " Whats BFN mean?" Funny how FF language is so unique eh?

Bye for now

(the barking) Saskia x


----------



## wishing and hoping

Debs- my scan isn’t until the 15th Sept. seems like a lifetime away 

Ready – nope no more bloodwork, just the one confirming the pregnancy (which is new as it used to be a urine sample)  I know its difficult when work clashes with TX, makes it even more stressful but try not to worry . Like you ive never told anyone so it makes it very difficult at times

Karin – hope theres a lot of love going on at yours this weekend 

Bec & Katy – hope the transfers went smoothly

Jo- glad you’ve got your cons sorted out, you need to feel taken care of 

Snagallpuss  hi

Marie – hugs , hope the clinics sort themselves out

Saskia- its sinking in a little, then I panic lol  Re the wedding a little glass of champagne wont do any harm, even if its just to keep people off the track! 

Hope you all have a nice weekend  

Wishing


----------



## DiamondDiva

Wishing - Your scan is 2 days after my 11th weddin anniversary   

Saskia - Think i'd go to the wedding and not drink, would anyone question you?  

Marie -   , Ethan is so gorgeous in the pic, so cute.

R4F - Is the moving done yet?

Karin - How are you going with the OPK's?


Hope you all are well, DH has gone out for the nite, im here with H and the 2 dogs, 

xDebsx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

This will be my last post for a few days as dh is moving our computers to the new house tomorrow and we're not getting cable until Tues evening.  I'm going to go into FF withdrawal!

Bec, I've been thinking of you today.  HOpe all went well with the transfer.    

Katy, same thoughts and wishes to you as to Bec.    

debs, good luck with your appointment next week.  This time, you take care of the clomid!  We moved some stuff in today and the official move is Monday.

snagalpuss, here's to next month!

Marielou, it's so frustrating when paperwork delays things. Hope it gets sorted out soon so your frosties can be transfered.

saskia, that's awful that so many managers ended up knowing the personal stuff you were going through. Had I told them the reason for my absence of each tx, it would have been the same as managers kept changing. Personally, I wouldn't test before the wedding and just think of an excuse not to drink.  If you don't mind lying, if anyone asks you could say you're on an antibiotic or something that doesn't allow you to drink.  Or another option is to take the drink in your hand and just have a sip.

wishing, you're right in that fitting tx in with work can add extra stress..espeically if at a bad time.  In my mind, I just remind myself that tx is the important thing so try and not stress over work.  Doesn't really work in reality though.  Hope you're doing well.  A few weeks until your scan.  Bet you can't wait!

Karin, sending lots of positive vibes your way.  I know you and dh are busy.

Jo, hope all is well with you.

Had a busy day moving stuff to our new house today taht we don't want the movers to move.  WIll do more last minute packing and moving tomorrow and then we officially move on Monday with the movers.  Dh and I are quite excited.  It'll be strange for Evan as we'll drop him off at daycare in the morning and then pick him up at the end of the day and go to our new house.


----------



## Macmillan

Hi ladies

Thanks for all your good wishes. ET went smoothly yesterday - one good 8-cell embie now on board so I'm PUPO  They are culturing all the others over the weekend so we'll see tomorrow if there are any blasts for freezing (although *PMA* not going to need them cos this cycle is going to work *PMA*) 

R4F - good luck with the move, try to keep those stress levels down, not long to go now before you start Tx

Wishing - hope you're feeling ok and looking after that LO

Saskia - I see the 2WW has got to you already   I'd say go to the wedding and say you're driving or something, but don't test early  you know it's a recipe for mental torture!

Marie - hope you get the clinic up to speed this week. Loving the new pic of Ethan - he's just gorgeous 

Snagalpuss - has AF showed yet?

Debs - thanks for the . Hope you get your clomid Rx

Katy - hope you're doing ok today and taking it easy. When do you test? My OTD 4th Sept.

We've have an eventful 48 hours, apart from ET that is! Been to the hospital twice with W with temps above 40C despite Calpol, Nurofen, tepid baths, no clothes, etc. Lots of tests last night but all ok so they think just a virus. He's a bit better today but exhausted poor thing, so we're all having a duvet day!

Not working this week thank goodness, am needing a rest!

Bec x


----------



## Guest

*Bec* Excellent news on the ET! Here's lots and lots of  for you and looking forward to an officially announcement in the future.  I still haven't had AF. It's now 3 days late. I should of know better than to think my body would cycle post pregnancy, I think I was just fooling myself. It's so frustrating. I know things are back to normal as all my hair has fallen out and is back to the thin, pre pregnancy state it was. A definite sign PCOS is back with avenges. 
Sorry W has been a poorly little lamb. Lots of hugs. ^hug me^

*Ready* Hope the move goes well and isn't too stressful for you! ^hug me^ I'm sure Evan will be fine, although agree it must be weird leaving one house in the morning then arriving at another in the afternoon! 

*Debs* Did you have a good evening minus DH? 

Hi Sask, Marielou, Katy, Moomin, Sugar, Karin and everyone else! Personals cut short due to baby needing feeding!!


----------



## saskia b

Hi everyone,

Hope you are all ok?

Bec- Hope your little man is feeling better soon, not really what you need on the 2WW although its given you something else to think about?? Hope you get to chill a little bit in the next 2 weeks   

Ready- Hope the move goes smoothly

Well I have survived week 1 of 2WW. Can't stop thinking about various symptoms/non-symptoms and psychosomatic symptoms!!!! Driving me absolutely blinkin  

BUT I have made a decision and I am not going to drink at my friends wedding, and not going to test before test date. It makes more sense now to do things properly, think I will just accept drinks and get DH to drink from mine etc, after all no-one is going to be looking at me! I think maybe I was expecting someone to give me permission to test early......    Silly me

Well, got a busy week ahead... will hopefully chat again before I go away at the weekend though.

Good wishes to you all,


Saskia x


----------



## Katy H

Evening everyone,

Just realised I haven't posted about my ET!  Had a phone call from the clinic yesterday morning to say that the embryos weren't doing so well, and did we want to thaw out our other batch (3-day old from 2nd cycle in Aug 06).  We always knew that with relatively small numbers this might be necessary, so we said "yes".  In the end I have one from each batch.  Neither were top quality, but as my consultant said they're now in the best possible place.  On the plus side my lining is really good, so hopefully the extra-cosy home will make a difference.

Just need lots of   and   to get me through the 2WW.  At least with Thomas to look after I'm not going to have too much time to sit and think about it!

Katy x


----------



## LadyMoonie

Can I join in (if this is the right place?)?

DH and I were fortunate to conceive twins from our one and only ICSI cycle born June 06.  They have just entered the hideousness of the terrible two's but staggeringly, I have recently decided that I'd like to try for another.  DH is not totally enthusiastic about this but he seems to be coming round to the idea.  We are both 38 and I'm starting to worry that if we don't try again soon, it's not going to be a sensible option for us.

Unfortunately, we are not in a position to go for tx again even though we do have some frosties   so it's TTC au naturel for us or nothing.

Am I in the right place?  We are hopefully (DH permitting) going to start trying in a couple of months as we have a lot going on at the moment.  I'm not holding out a lot of hope for success as we obviously needed ICSI before, but miracles do happen as I have seen time and time again from reading these boards.

Love and   to you all.

Sue x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Morning Girls,


Ladymoonie - Hello and welcome, yes, you are in the right place, best of luck with TTC again          

Katy - Congrats on being PUPO              

Bec - How are you doing?  are you going    yet?          

Karin - How are you doing with the OPK'S ?

R4F - Have you made the move yet?

Snagalpuss - Yes, i had a quiet nite in with X-factor  , DH wasnt late though, was home by 9.30.

Saskia - Best of luck for week 2            

Moomin, Marie and Wishing, hope you all are well,


xDebsx


----------



## Guest

Oh I feel so grumpy this morning.    Why is the body so cruel?  Still no sign of AF, and I feel tired, I feel sick, I feel generally washed out, and my stupid mind   thought maybe, just maybe it worked!    However after three tests, all   I realise I'm just unwell.

I feel so let down by my stupid body sometimes.....


----------



## DiamondDiva

Snagalpuss -      Hope you feel better soon x


----------



## KW33

Just a quickie as have visitors all weekend and house looks like a bombs hit it!!!  BMS marathon is ongoing but no +opk.  Getting a little worried that I wont ovulate? How about you *Debs*?

Moer personals later.

 for everyone especially Snagalpuss and welcome to *Ladymoonie*!

Karin

xxx


----------



## Guest

Karin, we are   like there's no tomorrow!  I'm not using OPK sticks as they didn't pick up anything the last time I managed to conceive and being on maternity leave they are a bit pricey.  So, we're leaving it to fate for now, and basically BMSing every second day.  Obviously now AF hasn't come, I'm working on possible dates of ovulation.  I've lost two pounds this week on the old diet, it would of been more, but I did cheat when I was out for a meal with a friend and DH on Saturday.  Still, a loss is a loss.

Thanks for the   Debs, feeling well sorry for myself at the moment.


----------



## DiamondDiva

Karin - WOuld you normally OV this early, i normaly wouldnt surge til day 18-19 but think i'm going to start with the OPK's tomorrow, cd12.


----------



## KW33

*Debs* It varies anything from cd 9 to like you cd 18-19 so I have to start testing early... so I'm cd 12 today so there's still time. 

*Snagalpuss* Looks like we are all "busy" at the moment!!  Well done one your weight loss. We are on the count down to our holiday now so am being super good from tomorrow!!

*Katy* Lining sounds so good, of course your little embies are going to snuggle right in.  

*Saskia* 2ww is the worst!!!! And the second week... dreadful... sending you  

*Bec* Your poor little man.    Hope he is starting to be on the mend now. You must be exhausted. 

*Ready4* We miss you!!! Hope you are starting to get settled and you, DH and Evan has a great first night in your new home. 

Hi to Marie, Wishing, Jo and anyone else that I've missed.

Karin

xxx


----------



## Marielou

Gosh, I have no idea where I am this cycle, although I do seem to recall coming on the day after Debs and Karin (luck comes in threes, girls!) so I must be somewhere like cd10/11.  
Have to get hold of my clinic tomorrow, get those little embies moving! (well, the paperwork, anyway!) 

Had a few horrific nights with Ethan, damm and blast nasty teething! 

Am off to slob on the sofa and stuff myself with popcorn.  

Marie xxx


----------



## sahara

Hi ladies

just a quickie as mickey is in hospital. so just about to go vist.

he went in with suspected appendix probs. still none the wiser.

will catch up very soon.

sarah xx


----------



## Marielou

Ooooh Sarah, I tried rining you earlier, no wonder you were out!  Give my love to Mickey, hope he is better soon   Let us know how he goes,

Marie xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Sarah - Hope your DH is ok


----------



## KW33

Evening,

BMS continues although still no smiley face on OPK's  Starting to get a little worried now.

*Sarah* Hope your DH is okay. 

Where is everyone today? Very quiet 

Karin

xxx


----------



## saskia b

Hey all,

Hope everyone is ok  

Just a quickie from me....my little one has been unwell for the last few days with high temp and teething, think she is cutting the hind ones and she has been SO unsettled and stuck to me like glue for days now, poor thing. Has taken my mind off things though.

Sorry no personals as we are going away to a wedding this weekend and got so much to organise, now I have managed to peel Priya off me! Don't think I will get a chance to post again now, back on sunday, determined not to test till monday so I'll let you all know how it goes!

Have a lovely weekend everyone  

Saskia xx


----------



## moomin05

popping in to say I am here to, just been really busy the last few days !!!!  

Just waiting for AF to appear so that I can organise having my bloods done etc, and then getting my prescription from my consultant.

We are doing short protocol this time, did long one last time, but has changed it due to my age    

Hope everyone is well

xxxx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

Bec, how is your ds doing?  How scary that you had to go to the hospital.  I do hope he's back to himself now.  

Katy, sorry a bit late as I've been offline for a bit, but wanted to send you lots of positive vibes.

LadyMoonie, welcome..and yep, you're in the right place.  Hope that it happens for you and dh naturally so you don't have to go through tx.

deb..yep..moved MOnday.  How are you?

snagalpuss, great work on the diet!

Marie, hope you can get the paperwork sorted out so your frosties will be sent to your new clinic.

sarah, hope dh is ok and he's back home real soon.

Karin, must be so frustrating for you checking the OPKs.  I feel for you...testing everyday and the disappointemnt.  As you said though, there is still time.  Is your appointment with the consultant Sept 1st?  

saskia, hope your little one is ok and passes the teething stage real quickly. Have fun at the wedding.

moomin, hope AF comes soon.  DOn't know if our cycle is called the short or long protocol, but our dr said taht he's putting me on specific stimming meds because of my age...so I'm also in that group.  Let's hope it does us both well.

Jo, how are you doing?  Doesn't look like you've been around the past few days.

So we had our move Monday and everything went quite smoothly.  Am going crazy in boxes and they feel like they're never ending, but guess it'll take time.  Dh and I are really loving our house though and are glad that we went for it.  Evan's doing fantastic and has had no issues adjusting. He's so funny too the way he talks about the old versus new house.  He'll say "Remember our old house?  The one when I was a baby?"  It was only 3 days ago that we were in the new house.  He makes me laugh.  

Dh and I got a new bedroom set so we ended up putting our old set in the 4th bedroom.  But we're really hoping that we'll have to convert it to a baby room.  Dh had them put Evan's old dresser that we used as a change table in there (but it's a regular dresser)...but I'm superstitous and hope we're not jinxed.  Anyways..on the tx side, going to fill my provera tomorrow or Friday as I start taking it Monday (and with my pcos, it's very unlikely that AF is going to come in the next couple days if at all on its own).


----------



## Macmillan

R4F - so glad you're liking the new house   DS much better thanks, still coughing and not much appetite but temp down and smiling again.  At least it gave me some distraction from the 2ww!  He's back to Nursery today so I've got a couple of quiet days to myself now.

Karin - could you have missed you surge?  Are you testing just once a day?  Read somewhere that surge can come and go in something like 16 hours so its possible to miss it...  you're having lots of BMS anyway though?  so then   

Moomin - hope AF arrives v soon so you can get started, wishing you lots of luck    gosh I bet it all happens really quickly on SP

Saskia - sorry you LO been poorly too, hope she's all better now,  

Katy -   yay, half-way!  How you doing?


Bec  x


----------



## Marielou

Think I finally got the paperwork sorted   so we're all go now for next cycle - I think AF is due in the next fortnight ....


----------



## KW33

Hi,

No +opk... Been on BMS marathon for a week and nothing!!!  Typical.

*Saskia* Have a lovely time at the wedding. Lots of    for Monday.

*Moomin* When are you expecting AF? Great that you can get started soon.

*Ready4* Welcome back hun!!!  Glad to hear that you are slowly getting settled (I hate the boxes bit too!) and that Evan has taken it all in his stride. How exciting that you are starting it all tomorrow!!! My appointment is for the 11th Sept. Pretty worried about it but nothing I can do right now.

*Bec* Glad that W is doing better, poor little lamb. Do you have a test date? I've leard that about OPK's too... maybe next month I could try twice a day... of course I wont need too!!! 

*Marie* Yay they are on the move!!! Before you know it they'll be snuggling in!!!

Karin

xxx


----------



## moomin05

Karin - AF is due early next week or even over the weekend, my cycle varies from 28 days to 33 days normally - but have had definate AF pain today !  Must admit I was very surprised we could go so soon, but think this is because we have had tx before when we had M so my consultant didn't have to redo all the HyCoSy etc

xxxx


----------



## Marielou

Will you be D/R on cd21 Moomin?  How does a short protocal work?

Karin -    for a +opk for you,

Marie xxx


----------



## Katy H

Finally a bit of peace for the day ... Thomas is asleep and DH is at the gym.

Karin - Sorry that you haven't seen a surge with your OPKs. As others have said, perhaps you missed it? Here's hoping all the BMS will pay off!

Marielou - Great news that you've done the paperwork to move your embryos. Are you nervous that you have to transport them yourself? I think I would.

R4F - Hope the pile of boxes is slowly decreasing. Your comment about Evan referring to the old house and "when he was a baby" made me laugh. Sounds like he's settling in really well; children are often more resilient than we give them credit for.

Moomin - All this time we spent  for *no* AF in the hope it means a pregnancy, but with treatment we go  waiting for it!

Sarah - How is DH getting on? Sending you both  and hope he has a speedy recovery.

Saskia - How's your LO today? I haven't had much experience of bad teething so far; Thomas cut his first two teeth fairly quickly, although he has a top one coming through now so I may be wishing I never mentioned it.

Bec - Going a bit  to be honest. Lots of twinges; head-aches and tiredness, all of which could simply be down to the drugs. Also have really chilly feet which keeps me awake at night. Official test day is Friday 4th but think we may delay until Sat as DH is going to the office all day Friday and I'll be on my own at his sister's. Sending lots of    and remembering you in my 

Hi to those I've missed,
Katy x


----------



## moomin05

Marielou said:


> Will you be D/R on cd21 Moomin? How does a short protocal work?
> 
> Karin -   for a +opk for you,
> 
> Marie xxx


Marie - no as far as I know, I will start taking letrozole on day 2 of AF, and then go for a scan on about day 3 and then start stimming with Puregon, I then have to do another jab from about day 7 to stop me ovulating. To be honest this is all new to me as I did long protocol before and d/r on day 21.

This month it is bloods to be done and then it will be all go in October!


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Bec, so glad to hear that your son is doing much better now.  Not the distraction you wanted during the 2ww.  When is your test day?  I'm sure you can use some rest time.  

Marie, you must be relieved that the paperwork finally got done.

Karin, thanks for missing me.  Oops..think I wrote it wrong...I'm picking up the provera but don't start until Monday.  But at least we're close to getting on our way. Can imagine you're worried...it's the unknown that's the worst.  A couple weeks and you'll have answers and a game plan. 

Katy, you're so right in how children are resilient to change.  It's us that worries.  How are you doing on your 2ww?

14 boxes down.....46 to go (just guesing on the numbers but you get the idea).  Tomorrow gotta tackle Evan's play area, which is probably the biggest challenge of the whole house.  Must admit that he has a lot of toys (but don't tell dh I said so).  THink dh and I are going to go shopping for shelving tomorrow to help sort and store his stuff.

Had a slight migraine while out shopping with dh today..and thought perhaps AF will come after all (since that's the only time I get migraines).  But then it went away.  Either way, not a big deal as it's only 4 days away until I take the provera to bring on AF and what's another week or two when we've been waiting since Nov (then again, if AF were to come now, then I wouldn't have to wait for AF to come after th3 5 days of the meds).


----------



## Marielou

Sorry just going to post a link to our embie news - can't face writing it out again - http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=152847.165


----------



## Tikki

Marie- honey.... what the f**k is all that about. I thought that the anonimity (?sp) law only covered donations made after it came in and anything donated or created prior to that was immune....

You are quite right to be fuming, can't you just tell that that law was made by some man who does not realise what it is like to be in our position....


----------



## Charlies-Mum

Just gatecrashing to offer Marie a huge  what a [email protected] by the clinic! I'd be fuming too hun. I hope you get some answers very soon. 

Deb


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Just want to send Marie a hug  I don't know about these things but I would be fuming too.


Was also going to mention Frankie had her baby on Thurs if you haven't seen the birth announcement.


----------



## Amee

Marie - just wanted to send some big     too your way...cannot believe what has happened to you...it is just unbelievable, really hope the hfea can help you   

x


----------



## sahara

Marie - what ever next, i cant believe it. Thinking of you mate, i know you wont give up easy. 

I thought it was only embryos after 2005 it applied to. Fight them all the way on this.

I have pm'ed you my new number if you want to talk

sarah xxxxx



Dp is out of hospital, just have to wait for scan results, hes still in pain and feeling sick though.


----------



## KW33

Marie     That is terrible and you must be beside yourself.  Hope that the HFEA will be able to help you sort ths out.  

Karin

xxx


----------



## moomin05

Marie - just want to send you some hugs hun.  I can't believe what is happening.  I hope you have the strength to fight this, as at the end of the day those embryos are yours.  We are all here for you hun

xxxxx


----------



## ready4Family

Marie, also wanted to send you a big hug.  I don't get how they can say that they're going to destroy them.  That's just absurd!  Cannot imagine how upset you are...and I how you do take thme to court as this is so not right.


----------



## Marielou

Thank you for all the messages - I've felt numb all day but now I feel all weepy and beaten almost (although they won't beat me on this) - I hate that its the weekend and I'll have to wait until monday now, it feels like an eternity.


----------



## Tikki

marie


----------



## DiamondDiva

Marie - OMG, I cant beleive this, i hope it can be sorted out   

Karin - Do we have a smiley face yet?

R4F - Are all the boxes unpacked?

Bec - How are you feeling?  Hope the 2ww isnt dragging too much         

Katy - How are you feeling?  will you test on the Saturday?          


Hope you all are well


xDebsx


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

Cd 17 here and still no smiley face  Does this mean that I don't ovulate and the other sticks have been wrong. Checked my diary and the average surge has been day 16 but I have had one as late as cd20 just once. Looks like I'll have lots to tell cons next month. 

*Deb* What about you... have you had your +opk?

 to everyone else.

Karin

xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Karin - Yes, i got a positive this afternoon, my cycles vary too


----------



## KW33

*Deb*... no guesses what you have planned this evening!!!  

xxx


----------



## moomin05

Deb - enjoy yourself tonight     

Karin - hope you get your smiley face soon   

All ok here AF has arrived today - so bloods on Wednesday, have emailed my consultant today to tell him as well, just hope we will be good to go on next AF.

Feeling a bit low at the moment but think it is because of AF and the fact that I am on a lower dose of medication at the moment so have noticed the old PMT a bit more this month!  

Right off to see what DH is cooking for dinner - need to check it is suitable for the old Slimming World diet !!


----------



## KW33

*Moomin* How is the diet going? Think I'm going to (re ) join weight watchers in the next week or so. Got enough to feel low about without being the lump that I am.

Kind of lost hope about ovulating this month although will keep testing. So much for having more chances after a HSG. 

Karin

xxx


----------



## moomin05

the diet is going ok thanks, luckily I have tx as my goal and hopefully a BFP to keep me on track   

weigh in day on Monday so hopefully will have lost another couple of pounds!  

Keep going with the pee sticks you never know you could just be a couple of days late ovulating.  My cycle varies from  28 - 33 days and I tend to know when I have ovulated later!!!


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

debs, good luck!  Have a good evening!  As for the unpacking, dh and I have had a very productive week and have actually done most boxes...just have a few lying around, plus of course all the ones with pictures.

Karin, ovulation can be so unpredictable...and so frustrating when you're just waiting for it.  Hope that you get the surge real soon.  And as you said, if it doesn't happen then it's another piece of info for your consultant. There's lots to help with that.  I don't ovulate on my own at all.

moonin, hope you're doing ok.  AF can have a nasty affect on our mood.

Had a bad night last night.  Just felt so down.  We had plans for dh's brother, wife and 2 kids (where second one is 3 months old) to come by.  I still find it so hard to be around and hear about their newborn and of course, I can't exactly ignore him when they're at our house.  It went ok though...and to be honest, I mostly paid attention to their older son as he and Evan were playing so nicely together.  Often too, I think it's the anticipation of having to see him..since in person, I am happy for them...but still, find it hard.  And then of course, I feel like a horrible person for being so selfish in my thoughts.

Feeling guilty since have had another bad week of eating while dh and I have been off work (plus also leading up to the move as we didn't have much food in the house).  I lost a lot of weight with the pnemonia (and I'm small to begin with) so can use a few pounds, but feeling guilty of not eating well and thinking that it'll stop our chances of the ivf working...especially when it comes to sugar.  Dh and I are going out for lunch tomorrow as we're going to the theater (to see AvenueQ)...so have decided starting at dinnner, I'm going to be really good again and eat crazy healthy as I have been doing.


----------



## wishing and hoping

Hi Girls

Just a quickie to wish you all good luck this month.  Not been online as ive had v. bad sickness, morning noon and night nausea. Didnt have any symptoms with DS at this point and today is only my 6 wk mark so im hoping it wont get much worse. Its worth it though, im hoping bubba is doing well and thats why i feel so lousy.

Catch up with you all soon

Wishing xxx


----------



## Macmillan

Just popping on to wish R4F lots of luck for starting your cycle tomorrow - will be thinking of you   

Bec  x


----------



## Guest

*Ready*  for tomorrow! Wishing you so much luck!! 

*Wishing* Oooh I had bad MS with Millie. Mashed potatoe and ready salted crisps worked a treat! Bless ya. I do hope it's not a long time like mine, was still feeling ill at 22 weeks! 

*Moomin*  Hope the weigh in goes well! I've been so naughty on my diet and am really disappointed with myself.  Well done you for staying so positive and on track!

*Deb* Hope you've had a good weekend with lots of !

*Katy* Now into the week of your test!! I'm sending lots of  to you!!

*Karin* Sorry you're not feeling so good.  It is disappointing when no ovulation occurs and you have to wait for the next month! 

I'm seriously considering ditching trying au natural until Dec and just getting on with the Clomid. I'm so seriously upset about no AF and feeling the whole "needing a baby" feelings again! It's mad!  I have my baby!! Why is my head making me so unhappy and needy? Grrrr!!


----------



## ready4Family

Bec and snaglpuss, thanks so much for the wishes.  Felt like we'd never get here.  It'll be a slow process since I only start provera tomorrow (for 5 days) but once AF comes, then we start the real ivf cycle. WHoohoo!

snagalpuss, know how you feel with waiting..and the unpredictable AF.  Why  not give your consulatant a call?


----------



## DiamondDiva

R4F - Best of luck for today        

Bec - Not long til test day now,         

Snagalpuss - Have you had an AF since your Lo arrived? 

Katy - Not long til test day for you either         

Karin - Do you have a smily face yet?  

Marie - Have you heard anything from the clinics re your embies?


Havent been BMS'ing all weekend as you all seem to think, only managed once, DH is going to be a happy man tonight and tomorrow though  


Busy at work just now,

be back later

xDebsx


----------



## Guest

Yeah, I had AF July 24th.  Nothing since.  I've got an appoint to see my GP on Wed as have had 5 bouts of thrush in 4 weeks and have spent over £50 on treatment, only to get it back again!  I had GD and tested my bloods this morning and they were borderline, so the thrush and my hot sweats etc could be a sign of Diabetes.  

No BMS for us at the moment....


----------



## saskia b

Hi everyone,

Well its test day for me today................  sadly got a BFN but oddly I was expecting it and don't feel too disappointed (obviously I wish it was a BFP but chin up and all that, try again)

I had an ok weekend away at my friends wedding, Priya was poorly all week though and not much better by the weekend so it wasn't an easy ride, plus I had testing on my mind and had to watch everyone else get rip-roaring drunk all day saturday...... 

Anyway, my worries were put into perspective when I read about MarieLou and your poor embies! Good luck with fighting your cause, I really hope things work out the way we know that it should   

Sorry no more personals, expecting a friend to pop round soon so will be back later

Hope everyone is ok


Saskia xx


----------



## KW33

Hi everyone,

*Saskia*    for BFN.

*Snagalpuss* It's hard.  I truly thought once I had my beautiful girl that I would have to feel that way again but here I am.

*Ready* Hope Provera is going okay and here's a little AF dance for you.          I'm very excited for you to finally be starting tx and wish you every bit of luck and love. 

Hello to everyone else.

I think I have decided not to post for a while. I am finding it terribly tough each month and am almost resigned to the fact that Emma will be my only one. I have a lot of issues with PCOS, blocked tube, overweight, hormone imbalance and really it just seems to be getting worse. No smiley face for me this month. I know if the clomid doesn't work then we are in trouble as we don't currently have funds for more detailed TX, I'm 36, time is running out... so somehow I must find a way to accept Emma being an only child. I know that this must sound ungrateful as I am soooo lucky to have my beautiful girl but I never thought I would be mummy to one. I have to deal with this because I will not have this affect Emma and just day to day is knocking me right now. Another PN mum and one from my playgroup is pregnant so it feels constant.

You are all wonderful ladies and I will be reading to see how you are getting on and seeing beautiful BFP's for you all. I can't thank you enough for the support you have given me. I just can't keep posting on here being so down and miserable and bringing people down with my negativity... you ladies deserve all the    in the world.

Hugs

Karin

xxx


----------



## saskia b

Karin-       

I am so sorry to hear that you feel you cannot post for a while. Obviously if its something you feel, then yes have a break but I don't think anyone here would feel you are bringing us down. We are all here to listen (or read rather) and you should never feel you cannot post, no matter how you are feeling.

I really hope to hear from you again soon, good luck with everything  

Saskia xx


----------



## Marielou

Karin -      I'm so sorry that you won't be posting here for a while - please don't stay away because you're feeling low, this thread is here for support and thats what we're here to do.    Take a break if you need to, but know we'll always be here  with   for you. 

Saskia - So very sorry hun  

Looks like things might be ok again with my embies - apparently there is a clause within the HFEA and once we have it in writing we can proceed!  

Marie xxx


----------



## Katy H

Saskia - So sorry to hear about your BFN.  Sending you lots of  

Karin - Lots of   to you too.  I'm sorry that you're going through such a bad time at the moment.  Please don't feel that you're upsetting any of us ... the wonderful thing about the FF community is there's always an amazing level of support out there, whatever the circumstances we find ourselves in.  

Marie - Have got everything crossed for you; here's hoping the HFEA will come up trumps and you can use your embryos.

Snagalpuss - Hope that your doctor can give you some answers.  

Debs - Make sure you and DH manage an early night  

R4F - Glad to hear that you've got started with your treatment.

Bec - How are you doing today?  We've been to France for the day, which was lovely ... one of the benefits of living in Kent is that the tunnel is only an hour away.  

Best wishes to those I've not managed to mention,
Katy x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

debs, thanks for the wishes.  THe dh's must love this time.  Good luck to you too.

snagalpuss, so sorry about the thrush..and how frustrating that it's come back.  Let us know what your dr says.

Saskia, so sorry for the BFN.  And so sorry too that your DD was sick.  Hope you're both ok.

Karin, ah hun, my heart goes out to you.  DOn't give up as you have your appointment and see what he/she says.  Understand how you feel though as it's horribly upsetting with each BFN.  I think it's so unfair that tx isn't covered as it is a health issue.  We didn't choose to have tx and like other health issues, we should be covered.  I am so sad to hear that you won't be posting (I always look forward to your posts and feel like i know you).  You're not brining us down as we really are here in good times and bad...but totally understand.  You do what's best with you and how going through everything will be easiest on you...but know that you're always welcome here if we can be of any support...and you can pm me anytime.  Sending you big hugs , and you'll be in my thoughts.

Marie, I'll cross my fingers for you with your embies.

Katy, thanks.  Hope you are doing well.

Took provera today so on my way.  Why are guys in their own world  I reminded dh at breakfast that I started the provera today (as I took the pill).  And now at 9pm he asked if I'm starting tonight or tomorrow?  And he only asked because he recognizes the background of the FF site.  It drives me nuts when they don't listen.


----------



## Guest

*Karin* HUGE  Again, as all the others have said, we're sorry you feel you won't be able to post for a bit. Reading your reasons, sounds very similar to me, the weight, the PCOS. Sending you lots of  for thr future.

*Saskia* Sorry to hear about you BFN.  Here's to next month hun.  

*Ready* Men are just useless sometimes!  I always tell my DH I'm so please to have found this site because at least my FF's listen!


----------



## Macmillan

Saskia - so sorry about your BFN   

Karin - please, please don't stop posting unless you really feel you need to, we're here to support you especially through the rough times   

Bec  x


----------



## moomin05

woo hoo, having my day 5 bloods done tomorrow and then consultant will send me my presciption.  have emailed him and we are ok to go at the end of this month 

OMG  this time in 4 weeks time we should be starting stimming !!!!!  

Can't stop as posting this from work !!!

Back later when it is quieter


----------



## ready4Family

snagalpuss, I'm with you 100% in finding FFs.  I'd feel so alone and it'd be sooo hard going through all of this alone.  At least you girls understand and listen.

Bec, only 2 days until testing.  You going to test at home first?

moomin, good luck with your bloods tomorrow.  It's exciting moving ahead isn't it?

Not much doing here.  Am back at work after our move...yuck..and it's soooo slow.  Have 3 more days on the provera...and then if AF doesn't come after a few days, I'll try drinking parsely tea again.  As crazy as it sounds, it worked last time to bring on AF.


----------



## Macmillan

R4F - sending you an AF dance           

Thinking that I might test tomorrow (I'll be 11dp 3dt) as I don't work a Wednesday so can sort myself out in peace if its a BFN.  Sore (.)(.) today but know that's probably just the progesterone but no more spotting since Saturday.  Just don't know what to think... its real psychological torture this 2ww lark isn't it?   

Bec  x


----------



## Marielou

Bec - you had spotting?! Sounds promising      

ready - I agree, I feel alone in my normal day to day life regardng IF as well.  I have an amazing best friend but she tries to acknowledge my pain by pretending she feels it too, which she can't do as she concieved easily and naturally.  She compares her broodiness to mine - she wants a baby but her hubby wants her to loose weight, but the fact is, if she wanted one, she could ttc and be pregnant shortly, if she wanted to.  I can't complain really though as she is lovely.   

Moomin - Fantastic news, won't be long until you're starting!

Sounds like I might be able to use my embies after all, the previous clinic think its a mistake on the current clinics part, but we're still waiting for confirmation from the HFEA.     

Marie xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Hi Girls,


Karin -    You know we are always here   

R4F - Hope    shows soon   

Marie - I read your news on the other thread, its great.

Bec -             , All the best for testing tomorrrow.

Saskia -   

Moomin - OMG, only 4 weeks to go      


Not much happening here except, well you know   .


Hope you all are well,

xDebsx


----------



## Katy H

Feeling a bit glum today    Yesterday I really felt pregnant but today I just don't.  

While we were over in France yesterday I felt quite sick in the car a lot of the time, which I took to be good.  Today, back home, I've just had cramps which feel more like the onset of AF than anything else.  Knicker-checking has started too...

Just need a good night's sleep and see what tomorrow brings.

Katy x


----------



## becca

JUST A FLYING VISIT.

r4f- good luck with your cycle hunnie , ill be popping on to check your progress .

bec- good luck for today

karin- hey whats this thread for its for everyone who wants a sibling so yeah you carry on sharing your emotions we are all here for you dont ever think your putting us down.

hello to everyone else.

ruby is 6wks now and is getting so big really miss this thread girls, always feel at home here....you never know in yrs to come i could be back here...

anyhow im routing for everyone of you xx


----------



## Macmillan

woooooooohooooooo!!!!!!!

can't believe it, but I've done 2 tests and both are very definitely positive

and yes, I know I am naughty for testing early  


Marielou - hoping that you get your confirmation through from the hfea v soon  

Katy - how are you feeling today?  keep positive        are you tempted to test early too?

R4F - any sign of AF yet?


Thanks for all your support ladies, don't know what I'd do without you  


Bec  x


----------



## ♡ C ♡

Bec Congratulations on your  !!!


----------



## Macmillan

Thanks Clare

No sign of spud yet then?


----------



## ♡ C ♡

nope nothing, just sitting it out now how long am I going to have to wait lol


----------



## Marielou

Yah Bec - am thrilled for you!   Congratulations!

Clare - Happy due date  - hope its not long until spud makes an apperance"

Marie xxx


----------



## KW33

Just popping in to say Congratulations to *BEC*!!!      

Thanks for all the lovely messages... sending you all loads and loads 

*Clare* Hope Spud arrives sooner rather than later.  

Karin

xxx


----------



## Katy H

Bec - Wonderful news!!!       

I was told to test on Friday (3-day ET the same as you a week ago Sat), but think I'll do it tomorrow morning instead.  DH will be at work all day Friday and I don't really want to spend the time on my own.  Pretty sure that it'll be BFN anyway ... definitely feels like AF cramps today and had a little bit of spotting earlier.  A bit late for implantation bleed, methinks.

Katy x


----------



## ~SUGAR~

​*Woweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Bec! Am thrilled for you! Congratulations!!! *​        ​


----------



## Macmillan

Katy -    the spotting could mean anything, and AF-type-cramps can be a sign of early pg.  Stay positive, there's no way of knowing until you test.  Keeping all my crossable bodyparts well and truly crossed for you 
       

Love Bec  x


----------



## ready4Family

Bec, wonderful news!  Sending you and dh huge congrats!              

Katy, wishing you lots of positive vibes.  Don't give up hun as cramps can be a sign too.  I'll be crossing my fingers for you.

Clare, wow, you're really close.

becca, wonderful to hear from you!  You're always welcome here.  Can't beleive your little girl is 6 weeks already.  

Thanks girls for the AF dance.  I still have 2 more days of provera and then it can come at any time.  I know I'll be crazy with the knicker checking (but wanting it in this case).


----------



## DiamondDiva

Bec - OMG, Huge Congrats,      

Jo - Did you get Lola's Kidorable goodies yet?

Katy -    Best of luck for tomorrow          

R4F - Hope you dont have to wait much longer for your AF to show       .

Karin - Glad to see you back    


Got lots of baking to do for our Parish Fete on Saturday, looking forward to it.


Hope you all are well,

xDebsx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

-debs- said:


> Jo - Did you get Lola's Kidorable goodies yet?


Not yet Debs- I had them delivered to my parents' and they don't fly out til the end of the month- not that we're in any hurry for them- it's still 36+ degrees here so will have to store them away for a couple more months!!


----------



## saskia b

Hey!

How are you all? Hope things are ok....

Bec- Congratulations!     I am so thrilled for you, take it easy

Katy- Good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you   try and stay positive

Debs- Enjoy your baking, yum yum  

Hi to everyone else R4F, Marielou, Karin, Sugar, snagalpuss, moomin and anyone I may have missed...

I am waiting for AF now, going to go straight ahead with a stimulated IUI next month, but this is all new to me as we have only had natural ones before. Bit nervous....anyone got any tips or advice about drugs etc Not worried about injecting, just don't know what to expect though. I'm feeling like this is more serious now and have started to cut back on the junk food etc and caffeine, think I was a bit too relaxed last month and thought I was invincible.

Chat again soon,

Saskia x


----------



## Katy H

Unfortunately it's a   for me this morning.  Feeling a bit   but every time I look at Tom I get the biggest beaming smile, which is an enormous help.  DH also went out and got pastries for breakfast which cheered me up 

Update on the car - DH & friend managed to bump-start it late last night so at least it's now at the garage ready to be dealt.

Thanks to you all for being such fabulous friends here; FF is the most amazing form of support, and there are times (like now) when I really don't know how I'd manage without you all.

Katy x


----------



## ready4Family

Katy, so sorry about your BFN.  It's so unfair we have to struggle to have a child.  Glad you have your little boy to put a smile on your face.  I'm with you in I don't know how I'd go through this without FFs.  We're here whenever you need us.

debs, have fun with the baking.  Making anything special?  Bet your house smells lovely!

Jo, can't believe you're still suffering with such heat.  Love the new photo of Lola, by the way.  She's such a sweetie.

saskia, hope AF comes soon so you can go ahead with your IUI.  The injections aren't fun, but they're not as awful as they sound.  You should be on a not so high dosage so hopefully you won't get any side affects from them.  As for being relaxed, I'm the worst to say this since I don't preach what I say (I'm the biggest worrier), but in the end, I'm sure it'll take if it's going to take and not if it's not meant to be.  And nothing that we do or don't do will really affect the outcome.  (But again, I go crazy with following a diet and feel guilty if I have a sweet).

Not much doing here.  Had a counselling session with dh last night.  Was telling her how amazing this site is and how it helps me get through it (since I'm backing off  "bugging" dh with my worries and talking about it all the time).  We discussed our options and when I mentioned the surgery optoin (i.e. if this ivf doesn't work), dh said "no absolutely not - we're not going there".  He was so adament that if the ivf doesn't work, it'll probably be the end of the line (or a really big fight of which it may cost me my health if I "win").


----------



## Guest

Flying by, but I haven't forgotten you lovelies! (How could I?). 

*BEC*  Congratulation on your . Here's to a health pregnancy hun! 

*KATY* Sorry to hear about your .  Will keeping sending lots of  vibes! Next time hun! 

Hi Ready, Saskia, Deb, Sugar, Marie, Karin, anyone else I've missed! 

No BMS still here!  I had to go to the GP, as the thrush wasn't going (after £60 of Cansten treatments). He gave me an oral tablet which I took last night, and I feel sooooo much better already!  The downside is they think the thrush could be an indication my Diabetes is back. I had GD, and it was fine after birth, but along with the thrush I've had severe night sweats, excessive thirst and weeing a lot! I have a GTT booked for 16 October (soonest appointment!).

So am now dieting for health reasons, not just for baby making.


----------



## Macmillan

Katy -   so sorry to read about your BFN (sorry on just logged on as at work all day), am gutted for you  

Bec  x


----------



## moomin05

Bec - Congratulations hun on your BFP

Kate - so sorry to hear you got a BFN  sending you loads of hugs

Hi to everyone else - at work at the moment so haven't got time to post.

DH had his bloods done today so once consultant has got results then he will send prescription and no doubt his bill at the same time !!!!!

Back later

xxx


----------



## Marielou

Oooh I've had an emotional day with lots of tears!  Feel like such a bad mummy as I can't have been much fun    Went to the Dr's today to get the results of my FSH/LH, good news is 'I'm very fertile'      Know this is fantastic news but I keep getting told it, have always been told it but have never, ever been one of those who concieves first or even 2nd treatment. (or what I'm actually upset about, 1st month ttc naturally!) I guess its put me in a grump and I'm expecting multiple treatments like I did before (when I had even lower FSH/LH and no fertility issues) - anyway, if you're interested, they were 4.9 (FSH) and 1.8 (LH)
Then, we went to a toddler group and it was pretty quiet this week, I was the only mum there with a toddler and no new baby   The others had 9 week olds and Ethan was so interested in them, and the mum's were all saying 'Oooh, Ethan wants a brother or sister Marie, better get cracking, give him a bump in time for xmas' - all light-hearted, laughing etc and I smiled along too but inside I was breaking and I got home and cried my eyes out.  I wish it was that easy.  Seeing Ethan stroking those newborns and looking for all the world like a caring big brother ....  Mark was at home and I told him why I was crying, and instead of giving me a hug and saying he knew it was sh!t, but we'll get through it etc, he just shouted at me and told me I was always bl**dy moaning about having a baby and he was sick of it blah blah and I just went outside, sat in the car and cried like I haven't cried in a long time.   I know he reacted that way because he feels bad because he knows how much I yearn for a sibling for Ethan and he feels guilty, but I wasn't telling him to make him feel bad, I just needed a hug.    He came out to me later on and sais sorry, but that he couldn't fix it.  I told him I didn't need him to fix anything, he just needed to support me.  He ended up taking me shopping so the story isn't all bad 


Got a crying/stress headache now 

Kate - So very sorry hun    

Moomin - aaaah the bill, wouldn't it be lovely if they forgot it!?

Sugar - Grumble, grumble, still 36 out there?! You can go off a person, you know!  

ready - Hope AF shows for you soon - once you've done with te provera, whats next?

Marie xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Yah, it's Friday!

snagalpuss, so sorry about the thrush.  It's awful how we often have to wait so long for appointments.  Hope it's not the diabetes that's come back.

moomin, you're one step closer.  Of course, they always want their money!

Marie, can see how it's so frustrating hearing the news that you're fertile, but yet you're still waiting for the BFP.  Silly question but has dh been thoroughly tested?  Mine had the dna fragmentation test done and it showed issues, which can stop an embryo from further developing.  And all it took were high dose vitamins to fix that.  Can imagine how awful you felt at the toddler group with everyone else on their second child.  It's so hard and sticks that knife in further.  And I hate STUPID comments like that.  People don't realize how insensitive those statements are.  And as for dh, men are on their own planet sometimes.  It's not just yours hun.  Somehow they can be upset about it for a few minutes and then go on and forget it.  It's something I'll never understand.  And it's so hard on us as you said, all we need is their support and love.  Sending you big hugs.  I know it's not the same, but you can always chat, vent, etc on here.  Honestly, I don't know how I'd get through all of this without FF.  As for us, today is my last provera pill.  Then I wait for AF (which hopefully will come within the next few days) and then we start the ivf cycle.  My clinic doesn't do downregging as you do in the UK, but he puts me on birth control and on week 3, we start injections to control ovulation.  Then after that AF, the stimming starts.  Hope you're feeling better.  

Last night I was watching some old videos we have of Evan.  I was laughing and crying.  They're just so cute...ones of him when he started to walk..he'd take a step and then tumble over.  Then stand up again, and tumble over.  Ones when he was starting to learn to talk and he'd just say one word at a time.  Ones of him dancing when he didn't know how to lift his feet off the groud so he'd just bop at the knees, etc.  Made me so sad though at the same time as I wondered if we'll ever experience that again with a second baby.  

 to everyone else.


----------



## Marielou

Ready - Yes he has been fully tested, its just I wish people wouldn't tell me things like that because then I start to feel more of a failure - I've had it the whole time we've been ttc and it hurts.  Although, of ocurse, it is a fantastic thing to be told, I'm very lucky about that  
Ooooh I know what you mean about looking back on old films/photos, I was looking at photos of last year and had the same reaction - half crying, half laughing.  I so hope you are soon experiancing all that with Evan's sibling,

Marie xxx


----------



## moomin05

Evening everyone 

How are we all doing?

R4F - hope AF shows soon for you hun, then you will be on your way - of course we will all behind you willing you on

Marie - hugs to you hun, it is so hard - people have said that to me, when are you having a second one etc, if only they knew     

Just had an email from my consultant with my blood tests results and all fine - FSH 8.8 which I was pleased with as I am not getting any younger - and all the others seemed fine - not that I really understand them !!!

So now just waiting for my prescription to arrive so that I can go and collect all my drugs - oh and no doubt the bill - they will all start coming now - the fees for the blood tests etc

So fed up with this wet weather - did manage to get out for a walk this afternoon in between showers.  

Working all weekend this weekend - hate it but hopefully it won't be for much longer     and I will have 9 months off it      - well I can dream !!!!  

Will catch up tomorrow when I am at work as weekends are sssssoooooooooooo dull !!!!

Love to you all

xxxx


----------



## FLH

Hi all

Not sure if its a bit early for me to squeeze on here? We are planning to start treatment in Jan 09 but we are having tests in the next few months and have a booking in appointment at our clinic at the beginning of October. It feels like its all starting again so I thought I would stop lurking and start posting.

I got my FSH results back from the GP today and they are fine. DP will have his SA done next month and then I will start counting down the days until tx begins. I have been really relaxed about starting again but now that its happening I am already starting to get obsessed with appointment dates, our diets, other people's pregnancies and waiting for AF. I can't believe we are doing this again   Having my lovely boy to keep me busy is already making it a thousand times easier than last time.

I am looking forward to getting to know you all. 

Anyway, that's enough from me for now.

Frankie x


----------



## Marielou

Frankie! - So good to see you on here!  We really must catch up!  Having a few problems with the clinic and the HFEA, I swear, I'm not ever meant to have a minimal-stress cyclke (haha, I bet we're all thinking 'Whats on of those?!'   ) Love the photo in your avatar.   

Moomin - Fab news on your FSH, isn't this constant raining horrible?

My problem re the embryos continues   Honestly, its so boring and frustrating now.  Previous clinic are sorting everything out with the HFEA, and want me to transfer the embryos to current clinic, but current clinic are digging their heels in as they believe its still illegal and are worried about being shut down if they do something illegal.  Obviously, I am sympathetic to that as they have to be secure themselves, and I'd hate to see them shut down, but its so frustrating when the HFEA will tell me, and the previous clinic, but current clinic haven't spoken to them.  And to make thoings even worse, the HFEA won't put anything in writing, as they 'cannot settle disputes between clinics'  - even when that dispute is because their own guidelines are not clear!    When I ask for help from the HFEA, they tell me to ask my clinic   - who don't know themselves! Arrrrgghhhh! I wonder why excatly I've paid money to the HFEA before?!    Very frustrating, it looks like I may have to go back to previous clinci to get these embryos transferred, which means throwing even more money at IF, in the way of their first appt, and blood testing.  As you can tell, I'm pretty frustrated  

Marie xxx


----------



## FLH

Hi again.

Marie - that is so frustrating. Why haven't the clinic phoned the HFEA direct for confirmation? It seems like no one wants to take responsibility. Would you feel happy at the previous clinic? I remember you weren't too thrilled with them when you decided to move elsewhere. I can't believe that you have to cope with yet another complication. When were you hoping to transfer the embies? I hope they can get things sorted out before then. Yes, It would be lovely to catch up properly soon.

Frankie x


----------



## Tikki

hi,

i introduced my self and then went awol although i do read you all the time, i am just a lazy poster!!!

finally have a date through for my laparoscopy and cyst removal mid october so then think i will give it a couple of months after that to get back to normal and then start FETs with my 12 frozen blastocysts.... lets hope new year new baby!!!!!

going on holiday next saturday so looking forward to that...

goota go as am at work,

tikki


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Marie, it's funny how the statement "you're fertile" is so double sided isn't it?  It's what you want to hear, but of course so frustrating and upsetting when it hasn't happened.  Let's hope that you show them with your next cycle.  Can't believe the frustration you have to go through just to get your embies transfered.    

moomin, thanks for your wishes and support.  Great news on the blood work.  Tx is so expensive isn't it?  I always found it so unfair that it's not covered.  Hope you get some time off soon.

FLH, you're welcome anytime.  My last tx cycle was last October (with testing, treatment and retesting inbetween) and just talking and getting the support from the wonderful ladies over here is a big help. Know what you mean about getting obsessed with diet, dates, etc and counting down.  Hoping it's all worth it when you start in Jan.  Will you be doing fet or ivf?

Tikki, glad you got a date confirmed for your lap so you know hwen things will happen.  12 frozen blasts is amazing!

I've been so angry at dh today but don't even know why. Partly he's been so quiet this past while..almost since we moved, but yet he says he's not angry at me.  Just feel like he's so unhappy with me, but he says it's the opposite.  I don't know..think I'm just hormonal with taking the provera and moody and down with the whole thing...praying that it'll work but not feeling too hopeful.  Cause if this doesn't work, it'll probalby be our last go (plus any fet attempts we get).


----------



## wishing and hoping

Hi Girls

Just popping on to wish you all good luck this month. I totally empathise with the girls saying i know i have a baby but the desire for another is so strong . Its not something we can swtich off, i felt a bit guilty about it at times, after 12 years i felt bad for wanting another  but you cant help it. 

Im lucky enough to have got another BFP (scan next week, getting really uptight now about it). Apologies for not being on much, had really bad sickness which im taking as a positive sign that things are ok this time.  

Snagalpuss- mash and crisps? lol  Hope I am lucky and it will go soon. I honestly don’t know how you did 22weeks! You poor thing  

Love to everyone else and so so much good luck 
wishing


----------



## Guest

Hey Girls,

How are you all? Sorry I've been a terrible poster!  

I've finally gotten rid of the thrush, thank godness, but I've weighed myself this morning and I've put on almost a stone in the past month. (a lot of comfort eating).

This I assume is why I've not had AF, so I am on a strict diet as of today.

Sending you lots of   for this month!


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

wishing, a FF once told me that people without IF issues want another child without feeling guilty so why should we?  I'm an only child and I really want Evan to have a sibling and to have the interaction growing up with another child.  As a child I didn't mind being an only child but now, I really wish that I did have that connection with someone.  Good luck with next week's scan.  Be sure to update us.  Hope the m/s goes away real soon.

snagalpus, so glad to hear that the meds helped with your thrush.  Must have been awful.  Don't beat yourself up with the weight gain. Hope AF comes for you soon.

I can use AF dances now.  Hate the unknown of when, or if, it's going to come (hopefully it always does with the provera meds I took).  My stomach does feel a bit funny, but i think it's more my stomach acting up than AF cramps.  Once it comes, I am to call the clinic to get instructions.  Instructions should include..starting bc, booking my biopsy and scheduling an ivf invofmation session for how to do the needles.  Just want to get started!


----------



## DiamondDiva

HI Everyone,


R4F - Heres one for you                                              

Snagalpuss - Best of luck with the dieting.

Wishing - Best of luck for the scan, hope the sickness eases up soon.


Sorry ive been a bit absent, ive been so busy this week baking cakes for our parish fete, i only managed 10 in the end, but they were all sold very quickly, going away with DH and DD for the weekend, its our 11th wedding anniversary so going to visit BIL who lives in Pitlochry for a couple of days.


Hope you all are well,

xDebsx


----------



## Tikki

debs- only managed 10 cakes- that is amazing! how many were you aiming for.........
have a lovely time away....


----------



## DiamondDiva

Tikki - Was hoping for 16, i was really pleased with them though.


----------



## sahara

Hi ladies

sorry i have been awol for a while.

Well dp is out of hospital and still waiting for the scan results, but he is much better now.

I have started my meds. Asprin, viagra and hrt, i feel totally crap, sick, headaches, muscle aches etc this is why i have not been around as when ellie has her nap i have been sleeping too. Oh and i have now just got thrush as well. hoping it will be gone before transfer if not will have to postpone it. et should be in about 11 days

Marie - did you get my new number, please ring if you need a chat.

hi to all other ladies will try and post more often.

will try and catch up with all other goings on tomorrow.

I did not think this FET cycle would of been as hard as a fresh one but it is, i think it must be the hrt as i never had that before.

fingers crossed for everyone

sarah xxx


----------



## ready4Family

debs, thanks so much for the wonderful dance!  Let's hope it works!  You "only" baked 10 cakes?  Doesn't sound like an 'only' situation to me!  Happy anniversary!  How lovely to be going away with the family!

sahara, glad that dp is doing better. So sorry that you're suffering such awful side affects from the meds.  Let's hope it's all worth it.  Keep us posted on your tranfer.


----------



## moomin05

R4F - here's hoping that AF shows soon so that you can get on with tx, for once I really looking forward to AF arriving this month - how sad is that!


----------



## Marielou

Sarah  - Are you in tomorrow afternoon? Can I ring you then?  Sorry you are feeling so awful  

r4f -      Hoping AF shows for you soon     

Debs - Wow to 10 cakes, well done you!

Good news - dad rang me last night and has offered to pay for this FET (once we sort the blinking thing out) we've paid for all our tx and really struggled, so this is amazing news for us!

Marie xxx


----------



## ♡ C ♡

just popping in to say hello and spread some       for current andup and coming TX


----------



## moomin05

woo hoo Marie that is fab news hun  - treatment is so expensive - it is so unfair - but I won't get on my high horse about it!!!

My consultants secretary emailed me tonight to say prescription and starting info is in the post today !  And also confirming my FSH was 8.8 on my blood tests and she said it was the same in 2005 when we had our last lot of bloods done for IVF so very happy about that !

Hope everyone else is well

xxx


----------



## saskia b

Hi

Hope everyone is well....

Debs- Mmmmm...10 cakes, did you manage to refrain from eating some on the job? I love cooking especially cakes but problem is DH doesn't like sweet stuff so if I make it then it tends to be me that eats it (all) 

Moomin- Glad to hear your bloods are all good 

R4F- Hope this brings her on...
[fly]         [/fly]

Marielou- Lovely news about your Dad paying for tx. I really hope the clinics sort themselves out now for you 

Snagalpuss- Good luck for your diet, hope its not too strict though.... 

Clare- You must be soooo ready to have bubba now, any signs

Hi to everyone else!

Well AF turned up so managed to get to clinic last week on friday. Had scan etc and was seen by the nurse at our clinic, said she was helping out as the consultants were all very busy. Now as a nurse I am not suggesting it was wrong to be seen by her, but it is private tx and somehow I thought we would be seen by a consultant, do any of you get treated by nurses for IUI?? I am also a bit peeved because she said to me " Are you going to have a stimulated cycle this time?" I started to explain that yes after one natural go, that was the plan, and she said " Yes well you should do really, research shows that a natural IUI is no better than having sex"!!! To which I wanted to scream......WELL WHY DID YOU DO THAT FOR ME LAST MONTH THEN AND CHARGE ME A FORTUNE FOR THE PLEASURE! 

Anyway, I am having Gonal-F every other day and am due a scan again on friday. Injections are fine and although I am used to doing them at work, doing it to myself just aint happening so dh has done it for me.

Also I have had very little sleep since Friday as my LO has suddenly started waking up in the middle of the night for a play. Wide awake for 3 hours or so every night from 1 ish. NIGHTMARE! So tonight I have begun controlled crying (we have some very bad sleep habits like cuddling off to sleep etc) and I have decided enough is enough. Has anyone else done anything like this at this age? Its so hard, cried with her earlier (outside the door) I just wish I did it when she was a bit younger.

Anyway, hopefully I will get some sleep tonight  

Chat again soon,

Saskia x


----------



## ready4Family

moomin, know what you mean about this is the only time that we want AF.  Great news again on your blood work.  That's exciting that your meds are in the mail.

Marielou, so wonderful of your dad to help out with paying for this fet.  HOpe you get things sorted out real soon!

Clare, wow..any day now!  Any word if you'll be induced soon if you don't go into labour?  Good luck.  We'll be waiting to hear your news.

sasika, can see why you'd be annoyed at the nurse.  My undertanding is that IUI gets the sperm closer to the cervix, plus they use the good sperm.  Must have been tricky doing your injections at work.  So sorry that your DD is waking up at night suddenly.  Evan went through that stage just before he turned 1 (I remember since it was just before I was going to return to work from mat leave).  Dh had to lock me out of his room as I found it so hard not to comfort him when crying, but after a couple days it worked.  He stopped crying and getting up as he saw that we weren't coming in.  Good luck...hope it works for you.  And good luck with your scan on Friday.

moomin, Marielou, and saskia, thanks so much for the dances.  It worked!  Yah!    So gonna call my clinic in the morning to get instructions of what's next.  Feel so happy to FINALLY be on our way!  At the same time, had one of those 'most embarassing moments' as AF came with a sudden vengence.  I had cramping and it was strong by dinner.  Went upstairs after dinner and noticed that it had gone through my undies and my pants (which is so odd as it usually starts with light spotting...guess it's the meds).  How incredibly embarassing!   Don't think dh noticed though..or he was too polite to say anything.  Even had to go downstairs when dh was reading to Evan and wipe our sofa (luckily it's leather).  Cramps are pretty strong now...but I'm not complaining.


----------



## moomin05

Saskia - my consultant does all of my scans and drugs doseage etc - he even did for our IUI cycle as well, the only time he didn't was our first basting on IUI as he got called into theatre on an emergency so his fertilty nurse did it, but we did have a very apologetic email afterwards.  He doesn't do Egg  collection or transfer as we have to go to the London Fertility Centre for that as he is a satelite clinic - but he is fab - he was also my obsterician when I was pregnant with Megan.

R4F - woo hoo you are on your way - don't you hate it when AF just arrives like that - that has happened to me a couple of times !!!

Right will be back later need to clear up breakfast and get to Asda and then I am working this afternoon, but will pop back later

Love to you all

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

It's quiet here today.

saskia, forgot to mention in my last post that at this new clinic, I don't even see my consultant until ec.  He just gets the blood and ultrasound reports and then sends back instructions for me as to what to do next.  Makes me quite uncomfortable actually as I always have a ton of questions for the dr.  

moomin, have your meds arrived yet?  Yeah...never had an AF that came so suddenly and so strong upfront. Luckily dh didn't notice since when I told him last night that I am to go into the clinic in the morning for blood work, he asked 'oh, did AF come?".

IVF nurse called me back last night.  She was going to call in a prescription for birth contorl to my pharmacy but she didn't want to start it yet as they had to check my blood first (hormone level?).  So went to the clinic this morning.  THis is going to be a "fun" cycle as it took them 20 mintues to find a vein to take blood...no exaggeration.  I've always had small veins and am a challenge to take blood from, but it seems to have gotten worse.  She eventually got it (on second stab), but now I'm really nervous what'll happen as we get into the cycle when I have to come everyday.  So now I wait nervously to hear if I can start and what's next.  Don't like this call in system.  The process was better at my old clinic where you always saw the dr right after each scan and blood work.

Made the funniest call to my pharmacy today.  Asked if they had gotten and filled the prescription that was called in for me for the birth control.  Then also asked if they could give me a refill of my prenatal vitamins.  The pharmacist must think I"m the stupidest woman alive.


----------



## Macmillan

Hi R4F - glad things are moving for you at last     hope they have better luck with the bloods next time

Bec  x


----------



## ready4Family

Thanks Bec!  Like your new ticker!


----------



## ♡ C ♡

ouch- 20 mins.  I've got hard to find veins and takes a lot to get one but not that bad!


----------



## DiamondDiva

Morning Girls,


Bec - Some of the Scottish mums, dads and babies are meeting up next week in Silverburn if you fancy it, we are going to La Tasca, love your new ticker  

Ready -   , cant beleive it took them 20 minutes   

Saskia - When i had my IUI's my cons did the 1st one and my HSG but the nurses did everything else, dont know if it matters but it was a private clinic too.

Moomin - Glad you got your blood results back and all was well.

Marie - Ive been reading your saga over on the other thread   

Sahara - How are you feeling now on the meds?

Wishing - How's the sickness now?  i had it til 20 weeks with DD   


My mum told me last week that she had a dream where i was PG and i had twin girls, i havent told her that we are TTC again, havent told anyone really except a few friends at playgroup and my boss at work, my mum's a twin too so its possible    but not holding my breath.  Got her coming over tonight for dinner and stay overnight to see Hannah as we are going away for the weekend and thats when she normally see's her.


Hope you all are well,

xDebsx


----------



## ready4Family

Clare, yeah pretty crazy.  Sorry that they have trouble with your veins too.  So are you having any signs that bubs will be arriving?

debs, funny that your mom dreamt of you being pregnant when she doesn't even know you and dh are ttc. Maybe a preminition?  Have a great weekend away.  Nice that your mom can come over during the week and stay the night.  My dad and inlaws also MUST see Evan at least once a week to get their Evan fix.

Got the word that my blood work came back fine so I am to start the birth control pill on Friday.  Rest of the phone call was to wait for their call for the next instructions.  Feels strange not knowing when they'll call (or if they'll remember).  But I do know that I do need the biopsy scheduled day 21-25 (not sure if that's day # of the cycle or of bc) so I'll give them a call in a week or two if I don't hear from them.  Plus I think that the ovulation contrl injections start at week 3..and they also book a teaching session, so that must all happen soon.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## ♡ C ♡

R4F- not a single sign she thinking of coming out.  Good luck for the TX.  My parents also HAVE to come at least once a week to see Bel, at the moment it is up to 2/3 but some of that is to help out looking out when I have appointments at the hospital etc.  And then of course they will be looking after her when I go into labour or Sat when i'm induced


----------



## ready4Family

Clare, OMG, so in 2 days at the most, you'll meet your little one!  Wishing you all the best, hoping for an "easy" labour and a fast recovery, and everyone is well.  Let us know the wonderful news when you can.


----------



## saskia b

Hi everyone!

Its so quiet here, are you all out doing something nice

Well went for my scan today, and was a bit miffed really. Got seen by the consultant, which was good, but only one follicle. He seemed to think this was fine...and when I said that there should surely be more...he said no not necessarily it doesn't always happen, why, do you want twins? Now what was the point of spending £120 on the drugs if they have done no more for me? I still have the same chance as last month surely? Anyway, gonna have my ovitrelle tonight and then basting sunday am. Must try and be more positive I think... but I feel like I have been lied to or something.... 

Anyway, hope you're all ok! Just to let you know the controlled crying worked really well, so far we are on day 5 and tonight she went to sleep with no crying!!! And last 2 nights she has been asleep all night, I can't quite believe it!  

R4F- Glad to hear you're now getting started! Oh by the way...I didn't do injections at work on me, its all part of the job (I'm a nurse) so thats why although I can do them, I didn't want to do them on myself you know? DH is also a nurse so no probs there! I hope you get your phone calls promptly, it must be horrible waiting for instructions, not knowing when things are happening  

Hi to everyone else! Off for an early night now after my jab


Saskia


----------



## sahara

Hi ladies

we have et on wed, was a little upset after scan on friday as i have fluid in one of my tubes again, but george said not to worry, so i am just going ahead and trying not to think about it.

so no personals again

hopefully after transfer i will have more time as dp will be off

Marie- sorry i did not get your message in time, yes ring me anytime, if i dont answer leave a message and i will ring you when i get in. thinking of you xx

take care all
sarah xxxxx


----------



## FLH

Hi everyone

I am still lurking and will have to start making the effort to post more.

Sarah - hello. I don't know if you remember me from the snowflakes board? Just wanted to wish you luck for your ET. Ellie-Jo is beautiful.

Marie - I hope you are getting everything sorted with the clinic now x

We had a phonecall from our GP last week. They are still 'considering' if they will pay for another SA for DP. I was very   about it. I know they have to protect their budgets but we have never had any NHS treatment and I think it would be the least they could do to save us the cost of repeating tests. Oh well, hopefully they will let us know soon. We have a few more weeks until our planning appointment.

My best friend asked me if I could tell her when we are starting our next treatment so that she and her husband can start trying at the same time. I tried for over four years for my little boy and she got pregnant the first time with her little one! Now I feel I have to keep my next icsi a secret because I can't cope with her announcing her 2nd pregnancy if I get a bfn. I tried to explain that it wont definately work and that we will have to spread our treatment out over several years because of the cost. Her reply was " I bet this go will work, don't worry about it "    Anyway, I am trying to rise above it all to stay sane........Its not easy though    

Take care all

Frankie xxx


----------



## Swede

Hi everyone!

I would like to join you all. It's coming up to 3 months since our DS Ollie was born and I am already planning trying for another miracle. We got Ollie after 5 years TTC and 5 ICSI, so expecting it to take a while for another. As I am BF I dont plan to start a new treatment until next June, which gives me time to TTC naturally (though with Dh's SC I that probably would be a true miracle) and lose weight, etc to maximise our chances.

We have three grade 1 embies frozen from our last treatment, so thats the first stop. Not sure if I could do another fresh cycle after the 5 we've done already which really took a toll mentally on me and DH.

Until we go for a FET, I would like to join you all to satisfy my TTC broodiness. Hope it's OK to lurk and post occasionally and see how you all get on?

Hi, Snags, glad that I'm not the only new mummy this summer planning again


----------



## DiamondDiva

Morning Girls,


R4F - How are you?  have you started on the depo yet?

Swede - Hello and welcome, feel free to post when you want, we are all very friendly, i promise   

FLH - Hope your GP can help with your costs.


Sorry, just a quickie just now, AF is due any day, had some spotting this morning so back on the clomid when she shows her face properly, dont think anything is going to come from the clomid but cant give up taking it just in case, DD isnt too well just now as teething badly with her canines, so not got time to be sad about AF.


Hope you all are well,

xDebsx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Clare, was going to check up on you but just saw your updated ticker.  A huge congrats!!!  She looks beautiful!  Hope you and hannah are doing well.

saskia, sorry for your frustrating scan on Friday.  How did it go yesterday?  Can understand you wanting more to increase your chances with the money you're paying.  The good thing with IUI though is that you know that the timing is right so it still increases your chances.  I'll be crossing my fingers for you.  Great news that your little girl is now sleeping without getting up.  Ah...looks like i misunderstood your comment about injections.  Can imagine it's ok doing them on someone else but really hard on yourself (dh always does mine too).  

sahara, can they drain the fluid prior to ET?  Good luck for Wednesday.  Sounds like your friend meant well and wanted to have a child same time as you, but she obviusly doesn't understand infertility and the emotions that goes through it.  

Swede, weclome.  Your ds is soo adorable in the photos.  Of course you can lurk (and post!).  I've been inbetween cycles since last Oct with testing and treatment and I still post here daily. Would love to hear from you and get to know you.  Wishing you all the best trying natrually, and if not, great that you have such strong frosties waiting.

des, you never know...clomid may do the trick.  Let's hope.  Hope AF isn't too bad for you.  And also hope your DD feels better.  It's rough when they teeth.  I'm doing ok thanks.  Am just taking the pill at the moment and waiting for instructions for the lupron.  If this clinic has the same protocol as my last clinic, then it'll start on week 3 of the pill.

Dh is away until Friday so Evan and I had some mommy/son time on the weekend and the evening's this week.  Miss dh but also enjoy our time together.

Decided that if I don't hear from the clinic by tomorrow that I'm going to give them a call on Wed (easier to talk since i work from home on Wednesdays).  Want to ensure that I'm not supposed to call my dr's office to book the biopsy and injection training session.  (The ivf nurses are a different number). I also have a couple questions for my doctor and since we don't actually see him during the cycle until EC, thougth I'd see if i can talk to him.  One question is about acupuncture.  It's always seemed strange to me, but I've heard so much about it in regards to infertility, and especially endometriosis. If he feels that it would be beneficial, then I may give it a try.  Anyone here do it?


----------



## saskia b

Evening....

Well back on the 2WW for me  . Had IUI yesterday, oddly the consultant did it this time and had real difficulty passing the catheter, just as the doc who did it for me 2 years ago did. He said that it was easier to do when a patient has a full bladder- shame no-one told me this before! All went ok and this time I have spent the day functioning as normal as possible. Well almost.... 

Strange thing is its almost 2 years to the day that I had IUI and got pg with my DD, one day out, hope thats a good omen  

R4F- Thanks for your good wishes hun, like you say the timing is right, its all down to chance now, and I know it CAN work for me as I have the proof   I hope you get the answers when you make your phonecall...and I hope you don't have to chase them to sort things out. I had acupuncture last time I had tx, and I can't say whether it helped or not but it does make you feel very relaxed afterwards. Its not what you imagine, having needles jammed in here and there, they're very fine needles and usually painless. Worth a try I think...if you ask a dr they quite often don't believe complementary therapies work (but I am generalising a bit) good luck  

Debs- Hope DD feels better soon, I found teething so difficult, it went on for ages and you just feel helpless...I have tried homeopathic remedies as well as calpol etc but sometimes only a cuddle will do 

Swede- Welcome! Good luck with everything and look forward to chatting soon  

FLH- I think we all have friends who simply just don't get it....its very hard to smile sweetly and nod in the right places, just so we don't sound bitter etc. Good luck for your FET  

Clare- Congratulations!  

Well I'm off to trawl the pages of FF to add fuel to my ever-increasing 2WW madness!

Saskia xx


----------



## sahara

Hi ladies

Bad news for me, i cancelled my FET today as i spoke to the consultant and he did say that i should  deal with the fluid in my tube as it will make it hard for the embryos to implant.

i chose to cancel even though i have had all the drugs, wasted £150 on viagra etc. it just dosnt feel right and it was to late to drain the fluid this time as et was tomorrow.

I really am not sure if i can do this all again, perhaps i should just be grateful that i have ellie.

i just want to wish all you ladies good luck

sarah xxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Sarah - TBH, Ive been thinking the same, not sure if i could put myself and DH through the stress of doing TX again, still need to speak to him about it, had a look at an adoption agency near us last nite but not sure thats for me either, i know i need to add to my family, but i dont know how, im trying to convince myself that im happy with just having Hannah but i know its not true and i know my DH so wants another child    sorry about the FET.


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

saskia, sending you lots of positive vibes with your IUI.  Let's hope you can repeat history.  At lesat you know from last time that the fact that it was a challenge to insert the sperm, it didn't matter in the end.  They always tell you to have a full bladder for ET, but have never been told that for an IUI.  Thanks for your words.  I'll let you know tomorrow how it goes when I call my consultant's office. It'll be interesting what he says about acupuncture since you're right in that not all doctor's believe in complimentary stuff.  Good luck wtih your 2ww. I'll be crossing my fingers for you.

sahara, so sorry to hear about your postponned FET.  Must be so upsetting and frustrating and mentally (on top of physically) you get prepared for it. Best to give it the best chance though and first take care of the fluid.  

debs, tx certainly takes a lot of out you doesn't it...emotionally even more than mentally.  If this doesn't work, dont know how much longer we'll keep trying...especially since there are no guarantees that it will ever work.  At the same time though, just want another so badly and for Evan to be a big brother.

PS - Updated my ticker to make the start date when I started birth control as oppose to when I started the provera to bring on theh first AF.


----------



## saskia b

Hello....

R4F- Thankyou thankyou thankyou!  

Sarah- So sorry you had to cancel your FET, can't imagine how you must be feeling right now so sending you lots of    

I think we all wonder where the journey will end if its unsuccessful. DH and I spoke yesterday about how many IUI's we are likely to try before considering IVF, and it does make me wonder if I should be grateful for the family that I have, and not strive for something which is out of reach.....but of course thats not going to happen because (thinking positive) this is the only tx I will need..... 

Sending everyone lots of  

Saskia x


----------



## moomin05

Sarah - so sorry that you have had to cancel your FET - sending you loads of hugs - again I can't imagine how you are feeling at the moment.

R4F - Good luck for you chat with your consultant tomorrow, can you let us know what he thinks about acupuncture - I am seriously thinking about it, but it is so expensive

Saskia - loads of positive vibes for you hun, fingerscrossed this will be successful for you and you won't need to worry about the future.

Big hello to everyone else - sorry not been around much, just seem to be busy all the time, and plus M is 2 this weekend so have been busy planning her birthday and buying presents etc - like you do.

Collected all my drugs on Friday so now it is just a case of waiting for AF to appear which should be around the 27th of the month - so about 10 days to go!!!!  

Hope everyone is well, at work at the moment    hate working until 10pm - but hey ho.  Had a meeting with my manager today re time for tx etc and she was great, no problems but will have to make up the time that I take off for scans etc, but I am hoping they won't clash with work - will have to wait and see.

Think I am going to take Annual leave for EC and ET as not sure if I will get sick pay due to having 61/2 months off work with my PND - have got an appointment with my Dr on Monday to discuss everything, as she is going to be keeping a very close eye on me - so will update once I have seen her!

I will try and keep up on here, I do read every day but just never get time to post.  

But I do think about you !

xxxxxx


----------



## Macmillan

Sarah - big    so sorry you had to cancel  

Saskia -         

Moomin - not long to go now   

R4F- you doing ok?

Debs -  


Must go, sudden very ripe odour coming from DS' rear end   

Bec  x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

saskia, no need to thank me.  We're all here to support each other, and I'm behind you all the way!  So you and dh wouldn't consider ivf if need be (which of course you won't need anyways)?

moomin, will let you know about the acupuncture once I speak to my dr.  Sending big birthday wishes to your daugher.  What kind of party are you having?  They grow up so quickly.  That's great that you're comfortable telling your work about your tx and they're understanding.  If you're working until 10pm, then you must start later?  So hopefully the regular scans wont interfere with work.  Good luck with your appointment on Monday.  Hope AF comes on time so you can start.

Bec, I"m doing ok thanks...hanging in there.  How about you?  Feeling ok?

Nothing new here.  WIll call my doctor's office in a bit to see if they'll book the biopsy and ivf teaching sessions...and how I can go about asking my dr questions.


----------



## wishing and hoping

Hi Girls

Just wanted to let you know i had my scan and we have one bubba on board! Very relieved that everything is looking good. Still sick as anything but I know it wont last forever.

Best of luck to everyone this month, fingers crossed you will be joining me

Wishing xxx


----------



## ready4Family

wishing, great news on your scan!  You must have been very pleased so see your growing baby.  Hope the sickness goes away soon and you can enjoy your pregnancy!


----------



## saskia b

Hi Ladies,

R4F- Not saying I wouldn't have IVF, like you say hopefully we won't need it but its something which is playing on my mind always....I just wonder if we would go that far if need be....only time will tell!   How did your phonecall go? Hope you got hold of the right people and the answers you need!  

Wishing- Congratulations! Glad to hear all is well with your new little bump  

Bec- How are you feeling? Any sickness etc? Smelly bums probably don't help.... 

Moomin- Glad you managed to have a good chat with your manager and sounds like they are relatively supportive, not long till you can get started with tx  

Its our 4th wedding anniversary tomorrow- no big plans just spending the day together doing something nice, not sure what yet though.....

Bye for now,

Saskia xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi ladies

Wondering if I can join you?  I did start posting on this thread a few months ago but have been through an emotional time since then and kind of lost track of everyone!

Lucky enough to have one precious dd conceived after 4 lots of tx.  We decided to try again for a sibling for her at the start of this year, we had an FET but no such luck, we then embarked on ICSI again in June and were lucky enough to get a BFP albeit shortlived, I had an early m/c so was left devasted.  One of the main reasons we have given up on tx is partly to do with finances, we have spent close to £30,000 so far but the main reason is emotional fragility.  Whilst we were told we had a very slim chance of conceiving naturally and I have never been pg without tx in the 5 years dh and I have been trying.....I still do not give up hope.  Dh has been put on a strict diet of vitamins and we are 'trying naturally'!

I look forward to chatting with you all.

Cath x


----------



## ready4Family

Morning girls,

saskia, well lets hope you don't even need to decide whether to try ivf.  Got some answers, and others I'm still watiing for (will post below).  Thanks for asking.  Happy anniversary!  Spending the day together sounds wonderful.

Tiger, welcome back.  I remember you.  So sorry for your rough time.  I find it so unfair how tx isn't covered as it is a medical thing.  And it's so sad when it's $ that prevents people from having children.  We had 4 BFNs last year (3 Fets, 1 ivf), the first being a chemical pregnancy so know what you've been going through.  Am hoping that the natural method works for you.  We're here when you need to talk.  what a sweet picture of you and your dd, by the way!

Yesterday I called my clinic.  Started with the doctor's office and they told me to call the ivf nurses.  For the ivf injection teaching session, the next date doesn't work for us as it's a religous holiday and we have a family dinner.  Then the next one is too late as we'll already be into our injections.  Thus the nurse said that the nurse that deals with that will call me and book something private with dh and I.  Also, that same nurse will let me know of the biopsy date.  She should call by Friday and if not, then I am to call them next week again.  There is also a mandatory 1hr councelling session, where they mostly talk about payment but i guess other things, so dh and I will be going to that this Saturday.

I also asked about acupuncture.  The nurse said to call the office but she knows for a fact that my doctor is a strong believer in it.  So I called the office.  The receptionist didn't tell me much more except re-iterated the same thing and when I said I had more questions about it (e.g. how often, when), she said to call ivf nurses.  Ughhhhh....they just said to call the office!  Anyways, so although i find the idea of acupuncture very strange I'm going to give it a try.  Called around to a few places in my area.  Problem is, most don't speak English very well so it was hard to get info.  Did find one place where the guy did understand me and he said he knows acupuncture in regards to infertilty / endometriosis so I'll probably go with that place.

Hope everyone is doign well.


----------



## DiamondDiva

R4F - Its so maddening to go round in circles   .

Tiger - Welcome back, what vits is your DH taking?  i have DH on Wellman but am going to get some Selenium, zinc and co q10 this weekend as ive heard they can increase the sperm motility and the number produced.

Saskia - Happy Anniverdsary, DH and i had our 11th on Saturday.

Bec - NOt long til your scan.


Hope you all are well, CD2 and back on clomid, going to try until January like this then see what our options are.


xDebsx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi R4F - I hear acupuncture is very effective, Ive always used Reiki and I find that helps me.

Debs - Not sure exactly what vits they are but I read the Zita West book and she had an article there about what men should take, anyway I went armed with my list full of tablets and found one (I think its something like Wellman but got it from Tesco for a few quid) anyway, it had all the things Zita suggested and the correct amounts so ended up getting those instead - just hope they are doing the trick!!

Congrats on your anniversay too x

Cath x


----------



## ready4Family

debs, let's hope that with the clomid you won't have to worry about thinking about your options in January.  Yeah, pretty crazy with each area telling me to call the other.  

Tiger, can I ask what's Reiki?  My dh had issues with his swimmers on our very first IUI.  He took a standard multi vitamin and it made a big difference (our dr said it's the zinc he was missing).  Then this past year he had DNA Fragmentation issues so our dr put him on speical high dose vitamins.  Tests have since come back normal so they really do help.  

Still waiting to hear from the nurse. Hate having to bug them for the info.


----------



## Shoe Queen

R4F - Reiki is also a holistic therapy, it works much the same as acupunture (without the needles), the practioneer focus on points on the body and trys to restore the body to its natural state i.e. gets the Chi flowing through the body.  Everytime Ive had Reiki, he will say to be afterwards something like 'did you have a bad leg today' or something because he would get really hot hands and with Reiki he can feel it taking all the energy into one particular spot.  When I started getting tx for fertility problems, he would work specifically on the tummy area and apart from helping everything 'flow' properly it is also extremely relaxing - I love it, you should try it!!

My dh hasnt had his swimmers tested since taking the tablets but he takes them religiously so thats gotta help right?!

Hope the nurse gets back to you soon - waiting is a nitemare......

As for me, dd is in bed, just finished my daily pilates session and dh is pouring the wine as we speak - I must add, only a very small one for me..........

Speak to you soon.

Cath xx


----------



## saskia b

Hi everyone, 

Just a quick post as I have loads to do, going away to my Mums tomorrow for a week so may not get to post. Will try and check in though and will be thinking of you all.

Looking forward to some pampering and generally getting my mind off this blinkin 2WW!

Have a lovely week everyone, chat again soon,

Saskia xx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

THis board has gotten so quiet recently.  How is everyone?

Tiger, reiki sounds great (I like the fact that it doens't involve needles).  SOunds like there's something to it if the practioneer can tell when something is bothering you.  Great that it really helps you.  Ooo...and good for you for doing pilates (and daily!). You must be in great shape.

saskia, how was your wedding anniversary?  Hope you ahve a wonderful time at your moms.  Nothing better than being pampered on!

Marie, any more news on getting your embies moved over?

moomin, happy birthday to your DD!  What are you doing to celebrate?  Hope you all have a wonderful day.

Yesterday dh and I had our mandatory ivf councelling session.  The councellor told us that she got in to her profession since she herself went through treatmnet and thus she really understands what it's like.  Felt very sad for her though as it never worked for them. Anyways the session went fine...felt myself tearing up at times but I suppose that's normal when you're talking about infertility (esp the question 'what'll happen if this cycle doesnt work?').

Then later that afternoon I finally got the phone call from the ivf nurse on dates. Actually I was just expecting the biopsy and injection teaching session dates but she laid out the entire cycle including EC.  For some reason seeing everything really terrified me and I was actually in a daze when we continued on our day and did some house shopping.  DOn't know why I'm so scared as this is our 3rd ivf so I should be a pro by now, right?

So biopsy is scheduled for next Thurs on Oct 2nd.  They also coorinated the teaching session that day (which is great since the clinic is not near my house) so I'll just book the day off work.  Found out that there's also an ivf orientation day so we'll have to book that for Oct 14th.  Seems funny since we've already started our ivf, but it'll still be 3 days before we start stimming (but after the ovulation injections start).  And the estimated EC date is Oct 31st.  Am hoping that it takes at least one day longer to stimm as I'd love to be able to take Evan trick or treating with dh.  Can't believe after waiting a year, ec is just over a month away


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi girls

Saskia - hope you have a fab little break and enjoy spending the time with your mum.

R4F - Every cycle we take is completely different, Ive had 2 IUIs, one FET and 3 ICSI and I can honestly say each time I did them I felt totally different each time - I found I was quite relaxed when doing the IVF ICSI however the only time I was extremely upset and emotional was when I did the FET, which is supposed to be easier than IVF - I found that the worst and that would be the last one I would ever do again!!  Its perfectly normal to feel scared and as for being a pro - I dont think any of us will ever get used to it!  Am so pleased that you have got all your dates, I know its scary but you must also be excited too.  Would be so much fun to go trick or treating as well so hope you get the dates you want.

As for me, Ive had a lovely weekend and feeling suprisingly good.  Spent the day at our local beach, the weather was absolutely gorgeous, dd had a ball, all tucked up in bed so dh and I are having a barbie - if only we could have days like this every day!!!....no such luck, back to work tomorrow!!

Hope you are all well

Cath xx


----------



## wishing and hoping

Hi Girls

Ready – thanks for the lovely wishes, re the acupuncture, do you have a medical body of acupuncturists that you could contact? Thats what I did as we have loads of people in shopping malls and I just felt that an actual doctor doing it would be better? It did feel weird but it can only help. As for going through the IVF and feeling anxious after having done it all before, I was always the same, sometimes ignorance is bliss! Its never so bad once you start its more the thought of doing it all again. I used to cry at the first injection just because I thought here I go again! Wishing you so much Good luck 

Saskia – thank you, hope you had a nice anniversary, nice to keep your mind off the 2ww 

Love to everyone else

Wishing


----------



## Marielou

Sorry I haven't been around - I went quiet while we waited to find out what was happening with our embryos - we now have written confirmation we can use them so will fingers crossed be cycling in October    - and tonight I really needed this thread. 

I just feel very quiet, broody and sad tonight and needed just to tell someone who isn't Mark. I'm literally aching.  I can't tell Mark as I know it upsets him and makes him feel guilty.  I'll be ok, I have some hot chocolate, so its not all bad!   

We've done some shopping today and have Ethan's birthday sorted now - I think! I can't believe hs is 2 in just over a fortnights time!

Marie xxx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Tiger, thank you for your sweet words.  You ladies are great support.  You're right in that no matter how many times we go through it, we never get used ot it.  I am quite excited to finally be trying again.  Your weekend sounds heavanly.  Just perfect.  Don't you hate Mondays?

wishing, I found an acupuncturist that I think I'm going to use (will call today) and selected this one since my dad's friend knows people that use her and recommend her.  Figure it's better to use her than someone I've never heard of (and I checked and she does it for infertility).  Tha'ts great that you found one that has a medical background as well.  Did you find the needles hurt?  KNow the feeling of "here we go again" and don't blame you for sheddign tears.  At lesat it was all worth it for you!  Hope you're feelign well.

Marie, that's great news that everything got sorted out with your embies so you'll be able to go ahead with your FET.  Depending on your timing, maybe we'll be int he 2ww together (my ec is around Oct 31).  So sorry that you're not feeling well. Hope you're back to yourself real soon.  That's exciting that Ethan's birthday is coming up.  What kind of celebrations do you have planned?

Feeling a bit less stressed and scared over our ivf.  I think it was just hearing the actual dates and "OMG, we're actually going to go through it again".  Plus getting all the dates at once and seeing the plan was qutie overwhelming.  Need to make a few phone calls today to book the biopsy with the office, book the orientation session and see if I can get an acupuncture appointment.  Also have a question for the ivf nurse as I was told my last birth control pill is Oct 8th...so does that mean that I don't take the placebo week and just start pack 2 after the 3 weeks?  Hope work doesn't notice I'm on the phone so much.


----------



## Shoe Queen

R4F - glad to hear you're feeling a little less stressed about things.

Marie - hope you are feeling better today, we all have down days, sometimes it doesnt bother me and then other days I get really broody.  It is so hard when no-one understands, my dh also feels guilty sometimes as he feels its 'his problem' and unfortunately its us women that have to go through everything.  Hope you have a lovely birthday party - ive just started organising dd birthday (3 in December) wish she could stay this age, they are so lovely with their little personalities.

Wishing - how are you doing today?

Back at work today and the day is passing me by - better get back to it.

Cath xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Morning Girls,


Marie -   

R4F - Its quiet without Karin    Just realised its only about 6 weeks til your EC          

Bec - Only 1 more week  


Hi to everyone, its very quiet on here just now, hope you all are ok.


x Debs x


----------



## Macmillan

Hi ladies

Debs - you ok too?

Tiger - hope work is better today

Marie -   not long now til your FET        

R4F - gosh you sound so busy with all these appts, have you got a date for starting to inject yet?

Wishing - hope you are feeling ok

Saskia -  

Karin/Sugar - if you are reading this, hope you are both ok and looking after yourselves  


Sorry have not been on much lately.  Am absolutely shattered and sleeping at lunchtime when W has his nap, and then going to bed ridiculously early too!  Am very glad to be on holiday this week so don't have to manage work as well.  Plans well afoot now for W's 1st birthday party on Saturday (so exciting), except that he's going to look a right mess on the photos - we were out yesterday afternoon for a walk and he fell over, grazed the whole of the left side of his face    Hoping he's a quick healer 

Bec  x


----------



## ready4Family

Morning girls,

Tiger, thanks.  You sound like me with starting to organize our little one's bday a few months in advance.  

debs, I agree.  Definitely miss Karin.  Hard to believe after waiting all this time that ec is just over a month away!  How's the clomid going for you?

Bec, yeah this clinic gives you the schedule for everything.  First set of injections to control ovulation starts Oct 5th.  Stimming ones start Oct 19th (or thereabouts).  Oh no...so sorry to hear about W's fall.  Hope he's ok.  Their first birthday is so exciting...and emotional.  The year just goes so fast!  What kind of party are you having?  Hope that you get your energy back soon.  I see that you have your first scan in a week!  Bet you can't wait!  Post when you can and let us know both about the party and about your scan.  Sending big birthday wishes to your DS!

First acupuncture appointment booked for tonight.  Am both nervous and excited at the same time.  Wonder what it'll be like?


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi ladies

R4F - I know I just love organising everything, I make my own invitations and have everything down to the finest detail - I love all the stress!!  Good luck for your acupuncutre - hope it will be what you anticipate!!

Bec - so glad your party plans are going well but poor little thing grazing his face, its so awful isnt it.  Dd suffers from recurring cysts which develop on her eyes, they dont bother her but are terrible to look at.  She has one at the moment that is taking over the whole of her eyelid so she can barely open her eye - looks like shes been punched in the face - poor little darling.

Debs - hope you are well today.

Cath xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi,

Do you mind if I join you?  I tried to join a few months ago now but got hopelessly lost and had trouble keeping up.  If I promise to try harder this time can I have a second chance?  My story is - I have a lovely little girl from ICSI born in Feb 2005.  Have had two tx FET and fresh cycle to try for a sibling but sadly both BFN.  No chance of anymore tx this year (just can't afford it) so hope to try early next year.  TTC to naturally in the meantime but don't hold out much hope.

Look forward to getting to know you all.  Lots of  luck and  .

Sue x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Sue - glad you could join us, your story sounds very similar to mine! my dd was also born in 2005 and have since had FET and fresh ICSI this year.  No chance of any more tx for us either partly to do with money but mainly because we cant face any more of the emotions it brings.  Good for you trying again next year, dont think Im that brave but like you...trying 'au naturel' and hoping for a miracle...........

Cath x


----------



## ready4Family

Tiger, that's great that you do everything yourself with the party planning.  I never organized a party before Evan, but just want everything to be right so start thinking of ideas quite early (plus he's my baby so get excited).  So far, all 3 have been quite successful.  Keep us updated on your planning.

Sue, welcome.  Of course you can join again.  I'm so sorry for your recent tries.  We went through 4 BFNs last year (3 FETs, 1 IVF) so know exactly how you feel.  Has your dr done any additional testing?  We switched clinics (even though our son was born there) and are currently trying again with a fresh ivf.  Wishing you all the best with trying natrually and if not, let's hope for 2009.  We're here whenever you need us and want to post.  Sucks that it costs so much doesn't it?


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi R4F - Our last 2 parties were quite different, first one we had a small gathering at our house, last year we had her christened so combined with her 2nd birthday, was more of a posher affair, however this year, hiring a local sports centre complete with bouncy castle and have arranged for a company to come in for face painting and things, she has more friends now she is in nursery so will be better for her than just a 'family gathering'.  I know its 2 months away but really looking forward to it already!

My M.I.L. rang me yesterday, she has got me a ticket to see Diane Lazarus tomorrow evening, dont know if anyone's heard of her, she is a famous pshycic/healer, my M.I.L has lost both her parents recently and is going through a tough time so she is looking forward to going.  We are going for a few drinks after so looking forward to going out! She is then taking dd back to her house for the weekend so dh and I will be spending some much needed quality time together.

Catch up soon.

Cath xx


----------



## ready4Family

Tiger, oh my gosh, your dd's party sounds amazing!  SO much fun for them (and for you to watch)!  DOn't blame you for looking forward to it already.  We've always done the family house parties, but next year will invite Evan's daycare friends and take it out of the home (they only started doing that just around his bday). Sounds like a wonderful evening planned with your MIL.  HOw sad for her to lose both parents.  And great that she's looking after your dd so you and dh can spend time together as a couple.  That's so important.

I went for the acupuncture treatment last night.  Was a bit worried as when I talked to the woman on the phone, she knew about acupuncture in regards to infertility, but I never mentioned ivf.  THankfully though, she did know what I was talking about.  So she basically took my history first covering all health aspects.  Said that I need to come weekly until egg retrieval week...and then daily at that point up until the retrieval.  The acupuncture itself was quite odd...stuck a couple needles in my head, stomach (one hurt and I had to have her remove that one and try again..think it was near my c-section scar), and my legs.  Then she attached this wires to each one and they kind of vibrated for 30 minutes.  Felt strange and I wished that I had music with me.  But overall it wasn't so bad and will try and go weekly when I can (need dh to pick up evan from daycare on those nights).

So now just waiting until next Thurs for the biopsy and injection teaching session.

 to everyone else.


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi, thanks for the welcome.

Cath -  I think you are very brave making the decision that you have had enough tx - it must have been very hard.  I so wish for that natural miracle for you.  I am worried that I may never be able to let go - hope I don't get that far.  Your DD's birthday sounds fantastic.  Hope you have a good night out - sad though that your MIL has lost both parents recently.  Hope you have a nice weekend - it is lovely to have quality time together.

R4F - Our clinic hasn't suggested any more tests.  For our last two treatment we have tried to go to blastocyst and both times we have only had one go to blast and last time it wasn't even very good quality.  We had DD from a day 2 transfer so the clinic think it may be a lab issue and that the embies may be better in their natural environment - so back to trying day 2 again.  Lots of luck for you IVF cycle.  I have often thought about having acupuncture will be interested to hear how you get on in further sessions.

Hello to everyone I have not 'met' yet.

Sue x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Evening ladies

R4F - so glad acupuncture went ok for you, it was probably a strange experience at first but Im sure if you go regularly Im sure it will become more relaxing for you and as long as it does the job thats the main thing!!

Sue - It was a very hard decision to stop the tx but it totally outweighed all the stress/emotions/arguments/physical changes that Ive been through.  We definitely want more children so we always said we would get this year out the way and start looking into adoption.  For me its not really about being pregnant (I had a really rough pregnancy and didnt enjoy it) and as we've already been so lucky to experience having a child with dd I want to focus on the bigger picture and have a bigger family so unless a miracle happens....adoption will be our way forward.  Its interesting you mentioning about 2 day and blasto transfers, our dd was a 2 day transfer and we had a successful birth however, we went to blasts in June and whilst they progressed really well, we had 2 grade 1's put back, I did get a positive result but suffered an early m/c which made me think there must have been something 'wrong' with them, so I think its quite a debatable topic.

Hope everyone else is ok.

Catch up soon.
Cath xx


----------



## moomin05

Sorry not been around much just seem to be so busy at the moment, Megan seems to be going to more and more toddler groups - we have a new Surestart centre opened up in our village and we are doing quite a few groups there, and what with work, nursery, swimming, slimming world - I bearly have time to breathe at times.

Had a fab weekend for Megan's birthday, can't believe that my little girl is now 2, she seems so grown up at times, and then others she seems so little still.  She was thoroughly spoilt.  When I get a moment, ha ha, will put some pictures on ******** !  

IVF cycle is due to start in the next couple of days, just waiting for AF to show, have got signs that she is on her way     Excited and scared about it all though.  Have had my medication from my PND reduced again this week by my GP, mentally I feel ok, but physically I struggle with the withdrawl side effects but hopefully these will only last a couple of days

Will try and do some personals tomorrow evening when I am at work, but just wanted to pop in to say hello and to say that I have not forgotten you all !!!!

xxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Morning ladies

Moomin - so glad you had a fab birthday with Megan, time flys so quickly doesnt it, my dd will be 3 in December and its all going to fast!! 

Cath xx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Sue, there are so many unknowns in all of this, aren't there? Am hoping that history will repeat itself and a 2 day transfer is your answer.  Thanks for the good luck wishes.  Same back at you.

Tiger, cute new picture of your dd.  I'm sure you're right in that the acupuncture will be more relaxing as I get used to it.  And as you said, if not, as long as it helps that's all I care about.  I'll second you in that our LO grows up so quickly!

moomin, that's fantastic that your daughter is in so many programs.  She must love them.  So glad that Megan's birthday went well.  What did you do to celebrate?  I'm excited for you that you'll be starting your ivf cycle any day now.  You're not much behind me.  Do you know your schedule yet?  Hope the side affects from reducing the PND meds lessens for you.

No much new here.  Had a respirologist appointment yesterday (had pnemonia in the summer so it was a follow up...plus I go once inawhile as I have ashtma).  He wants me to self monitor myself and then take my puffer when my lung capacity falls below a certain level.  So I had to tell him about our ivf to ensure the meds are ok when TTC.  Felt funny telling him something so personal but I had to check.


----------



## Shoe Queen

R4F - thanks, the picture is currently being used to advertise cavas prints for Tesco - my little star!!

You poor thing having pneumonia, that must have been nasty! Have Pm'd you by the way!

Getting geared up for my psyhcic evening - will let you know how it goes....


Cath xx


----------



## ready4Family

Tiger, how cool that your daughter has a famous pose!  You must be very proud!  Have fun tonight at the psychic show with your MIL.  Am interested hearing about it.  Thanks for your pm...I responded.  Oh and yeah...was pretty sick with the pnemonia for about a month so was not fun.  Am just glad it happened back then and not now when started ivf cycle.


----------



## moomin05

The spotting has started !!!!  So Day 1 will be tomorrow - will email my consultant in the morning !  

Starting to get nervous now


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi,

Cath - So sorry that it was such a sad ending to your last tx.  I don't think blast culture is for everyone - I think we were just overwhelmed by the stats our clinic gave us -seemed almost certain to work.  Good luck if you decide to go for adoption.  I have considered it but I don't think DH is that keen.  Although I have to admit I loved being pregnant.  Love your DD's advertising picture.  Have fun tonight.

R4F - Sorry to hear that you were so ill.  Glad you checked meds were OK for IVF - better to be safe.

Hi Moomin - Sounds like you have been very busy.  I used to have a different playgroup to go each day but now DD has started Nursery School five mornings a week I feel a bit lost.  I have to admit that I have been still going to some of them just to chat and have a cuppa because I have been missing adult conversation. Feels a bit funny though going on my own although I think my friends like the fact that I can help look after their LOs. Good luck for your forthcoming cycle.    

DD has been a bit a minx today.  Really playing up in a shop when I said she couldn't have a toy.  It's not like her really - think she was very tired.  Last night she woke up screaming and then said she didn't want to go back to sleep because she was scared.  Never had a problem like this before and she did eventually stop screaming.  Couldn't really get anything else out of her - she said this morning that she was scared of her nightlight - will try not having it on tonight.  I guess she may just have had a bad dream.

Sue x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi ladies

Well I am officially a 'dirty stop out'!! I got in at 5am this morning!!!!!! and yes... I admit I was a little drunk!!!

Saw the Diane Lazarus Show - she was amazing absoluely brilliant, she has been on tv loads and is currently helping with the Madeline Mcann case.  Anyway....you wouldnt have believed it but she picked me out!!!..... she said she could see hubbie and how handsome he is on the inside as well, a beautiful person (this is true) she said he absolutely idolises me would do anything for me, described where we lived, our jobs etc and asked if I wanted to ask anything, well I said 'do you see any children in my future'? she said she could see twin boys around me and although I wont have to do IVF (again!) I would need a bit of help as Im not ovulating properly? she said to investigate this.  Dont know about that really as I thought I ovulated fine, anyway at the end I got a book signed by her and asked her again about the twins and she said about my m/c and that they were in the spirit world, however she did say I would definitely have another baby soon!!! I was stunned, when we left I looked at what she had written and the inscription says 'Patience.....as 2009 with bring more children!'.  How exciting!!

Well Im off to get some fresh air and blow my hangover away!

Speak later.

Cath x


----------



## moomin05

We are off AF has arrived - start taking the letrozole tomorrow, and have emailed my consultant re my first scan, which I am guessing will be on Monday.

Feel quite excited about it all at the moment, I am sure that will change once I start the daily injections etc

Away for the weekend, so will be back on Sunday night

Have a good weekend all

xxxxxxx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning girls,

Glad it's Friday.

moomin, yah for AF! Only time we want it.  Are you doing the long or short protocol?  Keep us posted on your cycle.  Have a great weekend.

Sue, thanks for your words.  That's great that you've made good friends at your DD's old playgroup and still go in.  Your poor DD with her nightmare.  Sounds like it really terrified her.  Was last night better for her without her night light?

Tiger, wow...what a night...5am  So it's not clear from your post....did the psychic know anything about your past history and your attempts TTC?  If not...that's very freaky.  But either way, I pray she's right 

Evan's started a new program that he seemed to really enjoy last week.  It's Satruday mornings and is a parent and tot thing so it's great to join in.  Includes everythign from free play to exercise to active games to singing to story time.  Dh came along last week but I think he felt strange as he was the only dad.  So I'll probabaly take him myself and dh will take him when I cannot go (appointments, 2ww, etc).

Last night I was reading a package I received from my clinic in the mail.  It had all the consent forms (so many of them!) plus information on EC, ET and the injections.  My stomach was in knots reading it.  Don't know why I'm getting so terrified this time as it's not like I've never done this before.  There was one paragragh in there describing the steps near the retrieval.  The injection is 36 hours prior to retrieval.  Next morning we have to go in for ultrasound and bloodwork (never did that at old clinic) and then it said "if you haven't ovulated yet, then you'll come in for your retrieval the next morning".  Does this mean that many women ovulate and don't get to EC?


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi,

Cath - Must have been good if you didn't get home until 5am - hope your hangover has gone now.  Very positive about what she said to you -   she is right.    

R4F - DD had a better night last night and seemed much happier and better behaved today.  Changed her night light (small plug in) to a dim lamp and left it on all night and she seemed much happier.  Don't worry about feeling terrified about going through it all again - I feel like that everytime.  I don't think it matters how many times you have done it before it still seems so daunting - especially knowing that you are going to have to go through all the waiting and wondering.   that it works for you.      Sounds like a fun parent and tot group that you have been to.

Moomin -  Good luck with your scan    

Have a good weekend everyone.

Sue x


----------



## Shoe Queen

R4F - have actioned your PM!!!
The pshycic didnt mention about previous tx but did say I wouldnt need IVF this time, so I figure she must have seen me having it before.  Been thinking about the ovulation thing all afternoon though and whilst I would not normally act upon what 'other forces' tell me I am considering checking it out.  Dont want to go down the drug route or any more tx but think I will start taking Agnus Castus again, used to take it before to regulate my cycles and as its herbal, so I guess I have nothing to lose.

Sue - hangover is slightly better...............thanks for asking hunny x


----------



## saskia b

Hi everyone,

I have been lurking on here while away at my mums but have not been able to post....hope you're all ok and enjoying your weekends.

Well my 2WW is almost over....have had on and off symptoms, but as always not sure if I am imagining it...  I have absolutely no idea what tomorrow brings but am a bit sad because today is the last day of thinking "maybe I'm pregnant"...god this is just torment. I have been good and not tested early, just praying for tomorrow really. DH is working all day tomorrow so if its bad news I will be wallowing in my own misery on the sofa while watching the X factor repeat...

R4F- How are you? Hope you have everything sorted with your clinic now, sounds like you are on track, sorry though I can't help you with the ovulation thing- not sure. I think its totally understandable for you to feel scared about doing it all again...sometimes having previous experience of something is less than helpful, and I think when you have a little one already there are other implications and planning needed for tx. Good luck honey  

Tiger- WOW!   I am so impressed with a, your stamina for a 5am finish! and b, your Diane Lazarus show. Where did you go to see her? I find all this stuff amazing and what she said to you sounds so uplifting, you must have a spring in your step after that!

Moomin- Glad to hear you have got started    

Hi to everyone else, Sue, Bec, Debs, Snagalpuss, Marielou, Karin, Sugar and Wishing...hope you're all ok, sorry for lack of personals but after being away I am doing a bit of a slow catch up. My week away was nice, just got looked after by my Mum, DD loved all the attention so everyone was happy, nice to be back though.

Will let you all know how things go tomorrow after I test      

Bye ladies,

Saskia xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Saskia - Loads of luck for tomorrow           

Sue x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Sue, glad to hear that the new night light wasn't scary for your DD like the other one.  You're right in that this is all so daunting and it invovles so much waiting, worrying and praying.  Thanks.

Tiger, I saw you actioned the pm.  I accepted. Will have to check it out.  That's pretty neat that the psychic didn't know about your ivf and what she said.  Makes you question maybe there's something to them.   I know in investigating the acpuncture thing, that it's also used to help with ovulation.  You could give that a try if you wanted another drug free option (but of course over sessions it's not cheap).  

saskia, I'm crossing my fingers that what you're feeling are signs indeed.  Know what you mean about it almost being more comforting prior to testing, but let's pray that in your case, it's better knowing (i.e. a BFP).  Thanks for your kind words.  I'll bet hinking of you tomorrow and will sign on to check up on you.  Good luck!      

Have had a really busy weekend.  Friday night went out with my best friend plus a friend that's from out of town (we all went to university togehter).  This mornign was the parent and tot group so that was fun.  Then friends came over for dinner.  THey have a daughter Evan's age and they played wonderfully together.  Tomorrow is a hair cut and colour (way overdue!) and it should be timed ok that I'll get it coloured again between EC and ET.  Then Evan has a party in the evening.  Oh...and made plans with the friend that came over tonight to go out for dinner and a movie mid Oct.  It'll be 2 days prior to stimming but I'm hoping that the lupron injections aren't in the evenign as I may have to cancel or plans...or change dinner and movie to just dinner so I'm home on time (I can not give injections to myself so need dh).

Hope everyone is having a great one.


----------



## DiamondDiva

Saskia - Best of luck for testing


----------



## saskia b

Sadly a BFN for me....feeling a bit low to say the least. When I got pregnant with my DD, IUI worked first time and so I actually questioned whether we really needed it at all and it was just a luck/timing thing. Trying for no.2 I kind of told myself that it was very unlikely that it would happen first time again....but now we've had 2 shots and one was medicated, I have started to feel a bit hopeless. (I'm sorry if that sounds a bit naff as I am sure there are many of you who have been through far more than I have).

Had a few tears this morning but I have actually had a nice day with my gorgeous girl who has the most amazing instinct and has showered me with kisses and just been an absolute peach today. We went to the park and sat in the sun, I took some photos of her and I feel very lucky to have her, I am sooo grateful and part of me feels like she is all I need and maybe I should be thankful for that....

I have decided to use this next month to do a bit of exercise and lose some weight (that old chestnut) and generally get myself in better shape  , then we can try again in November I hope.

Sorry about the me me me me post. I hope everyone has had a good weekend, will be back in a cheerier mood and will do more personals soon!

Thanks for all your lovely wishes, you are such great FFs and you are just what I need to do all this rambling to....much love to you all  

Saskia xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

So sorry Saskia     

Sue x


----------



## moomin05

Saskia - I am so sorry hun

All ok here

R4F - I am doing short protocol this time, have started  the letrozole tablets, and have my first scan tomorrw evening at 6.30pm, and hopefully I will start stimming then as well

Busy day tomorrow so will pop on and update when I get home

xxx


----------



## ready4Family

saskia, I am so sorry for you negative.  It's so devastating.  Sending you big hugs.    Keep looking at your wonderful girl when feeling sad.

moomin, good luck with your scan tomorrow.


----------



## DiamondDiva

Saskia - Im so sorry   

Moomin - Best of luck for the scan            


Sorry for no personals, at work just now.


x Debs x


----------



## Macmillan

Saskia - so sorry    bless your DD for loving her mummy so much    hope you're feeling a bit brighter today

Moomin - goodluck for the scan and  for starting stims tonight

R4F - hope you enjoyed your busy weekend!


We had W's 1st birthday party on Saturday - it was great and he really seemed to enjoy it.  About 12 of his little friends came and we had a ball pool, some soft play and lots of bubbles (plus food & drink & chat for the mummies & daddies!)  I can't believe he'll be one on wednesday - where has the year gone?!  Normal day today, then off for scan tomorrow and if all well, then we'll go out for lunch and then take W to the zoo in the afternoon - think he'll enjoy that.  Grandparents coming for the day on Wednesday so all go here   

Bec  x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Good Morning ladies

Saskia - Im so sorry, I think we can all relate to how you feel, it is truly awful but one positive is that you have dd to cushion the blow slightly.  Sending you lots of  

Bec - am so glad your party went well, it so much fun watching them playing with other l/o's - good luck for your scan tomorrow and have an even better time at the Zoo!!

Debs - hope your day at work isnt going to be too bad for you.

Moomin - good luck for your scan tonight!

R4F - How was your busy weekend - sounds like you had lots planned.

Back in work this morning after a long weekend, had a great time, dd came home from M.I.L yesterday and as it was a gorgeous day we all headed to the park - missed her so much, was lovely spending the day with her.

Catch up later

Cath xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Bec - William looks very happy in the pic, he's gorgeous, best of luck tomorrow        

Cath - Enjoy work


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Bec, happy birthday to your DS on Wed.   Sounds like a great party and a wonderful few days planned for him.  The time goes so fast, doesn't it?  What a sweet photo.  Looks like he was enjoying being the King of the party.  Good luck wtih your scan.

Tiger, it's always hard returnign to work after a long weekend or vacation isn't it? Know what you mean about being away from our little one and missing them like mad.  My weekend was good thanks...pretty packed.

saskia, hope you're doing ok hun.  

Yesterday afternoon we went to dh's brother and wife's place for a bit so the cousins could play.  They're a year apart but get along really well.  They also have a 4.5 year old and I held him for the first time since he's been born.  I've had such a hard time being around him as they became pregnant and then gave birth to him all during out 4 BFNs (and both kids were conceived really easily).


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi,

R4F - It is lovely when they get on well with their cousins.  My DD and her cousin our just 18 months apart and love playing together.  Mainly dressing up as princesses.  It must have been so hard to see them get preg and have a baby when you were going through so much heartbreak    My SIL has always got preg really easily and, whilst I am sure none of us would wish infertility on anyone, it feels so unfair.

Saskia - Hope you are OK.  

Hi Bec - Glad your LO had a nice birthday party.  Congratulations on your recent BFP.  Loads of luck for your scan tomorrow.    

Cath - It is nice to have time as a couple with LOs away but when we do it I miss my DD terribly too.  Sounds like you had a nice day together yesterday.

Moomin - Good luck for your scan.    

Hi Debs

Hope you all had a lovely weekend.  Took DD to see her friend because they go to Nursery School at different times now and never see each other during the week - which is a shame because they had been going to practically everything together since they were about 8 weeks old.  Their time apart still didn't stop them loving each other one moment and then arguing the next.  Feeling a bit crap today AF appeared yesterday after quite a long cycle - so sadly no natural miracle this month.  I know it is highly unlikely to happen since I got no fertilisation with 23 eggs from IVF but I refuse to give up all hope.

Sue x


----------



## ready4Family

Sue, must be so sweet seeing the cousins play princesses.  With Evan and his cousin (15 months apart), it's playing with trucks and going to the park.  Thanks for understanding.  It was really hard hearing of their easy preganncy..espeically since Evan is 15 months olders and we married 4 years before them so it magnifies our troubles..and to have had such a difficult year with their pregnancy.  Hard too since I have to put on a happy face in front of them when I'm crying inside.  But you're right..it's not like I wish infertility on them...just so unfair we have to go through it.  Must have been amazing seeing your DD and her friend, who are so close.  Glad they could pick up as if they still saw each other daily.  So sorry about AF.  It's alwayst he worst gettign it after a failed cycle...brings in reality of the result.  Hope you're ok.  Sending you lots of positive vibes it'll happen naturally.


----------



## saskia b

Hey everyone!

Thanks for all your lovely messages, I am doing fine thankyou. Sending   back to you all.

Had an ok day today, went to a soft play place with Priya and she loved every minute of it. Forgive me for sounding a bit sour now but there were just loads of bl**dy pregnant mothers there too though! Everywhere I turned there were these big proud bumps, its ironic really isn't it? Like some of you have already said, you would not wish IF on anyone but...  

I also seem to have family and friends around me that become pregnant with ease... at the moment my pregnant acquaintances include: my 18 yr old niece, my cousins wife, my neighbour, 2 friends who go along way back from Uni, 2 Mums from my antenatal group (we still keep in touch) and 2 old colleagues who are also good friends. And I can't avoid all these people it would be impossible.....

Enough of that, am trying to be positive...honest!

Bec- Your little man looks so cute, hope he has a lovely birthday, good luck for the scan and let us know how it goes  

Ready- Hope you're doing ok. Its nice that Evan has similar aged family, I don't really have any on my side, DH's family have kids Priya's age but don't live close to us at all. Must be hard though when you have to put on that smile and congratulate family etc when you're feeling sad. At least we all understand each other here on FF even if others around us are oblivious  

Sapphire- Sorry to hear about AF, miracles do happen, there's many stories on here and I hope that one day one of them is yours  

Tiger- Sounds like its good to have a weekend to yourselves and I bet you appreciate DD even more when she's back with you...I have never had that as none of our family are near enough or willing enough to take care of Priya but in some ways I'm not sure I could allow it now either...think the attachment has reversed and now I need her more than she needs me   

Debs- Hope you're ok and not working too hard  

Moomin- How did you get on with your scan?

Well I have a nice week planned with DD and DH as he is off for the rest of the week. DD has been a bit off colour today though, I think its teeth again. Hope it doesn't go on all week.  

Chat again soon ladies,

Saskia xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Good morning ladies

Saskia - hope you are going ok today, I can totally relate to being surrounded by pg women, in the nursery where Ruby is, most of the mothers (and staff) are proudly displaying their bumps but I just find if I look at their faces and ignore the growing tummies then Im usually ok - what the eye doesnt see!!!!!

Sue - sorry AF showed up for you this month, she is due to show up for me this coming weekend and despite having lots of BMS this month, I dont think there will be any 'miracles' for us this month - oh well, keep wishing and hoping.  Lovely that you dd and cousin are close, there are 2 years between my nephew and daughter and she absolutely loves him, she tortures him though but I can see them growing up to be great friends.

R4F - you're a braver woman than me, I cannot bring myself to congratulate pregnant friends/family let alone hold their babies - unfortunately Im not that strong so rather than saying something I would regret I tend to avoid these people at all costs - Im probably alienating myself in the process but I find it easier than bursting into tears in front of them.  The only baby I can actually be around is my nephew right now, so I can kind of guess what you are feeling right now.  

Hope everyone else is ok.

Lots of Love

Cath xx


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

saskia, totally understand your feelings of seeing pregnant women..especially right after a negative result.  And just seems so many of them.  You certainly have lots of close family and friends around you expecting.  And to think I found it hard with one (but close relative).  Let's hope we'll all be joning them soon.  Yeah...it's nice how Evan has a cousin close in age.  I'm sure they'll grow up close.  Have a great week spending time with dd and dh.  Any specific plans?

Tiger, oh don't get me wrong.  Up until now, I'd walk away from dh's newborn nephew, and if he was in one room I'd go to the other.  I especially find it hard seeing dh hold him as I so wish for him to be holding his own newborn and he may never do that again because of me.  But dh was getting mad at me for not looking at his nephew so I took the plunge and held him for the first time.  Totally know what you mean by not wanting to shed tears infront of them.  So have you recoverd from your 5am bedtime the other night?

Not much doing here.  Sounds crazy but am looking forward to thursday's biopsy and injection teaching session.  Can't believe that injections start on Sunday.  Thursday's appointments are 3.5 hours apart and since the office is not near my hourse nor my home, I just took a vacation day and will go shopping inbetween.  (There's a great mall nearby).


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hello,

R4F - Good luck for Thursday and happy shopping.

Cath - Hope AF stays away this weekend and a miracle has occurred. 

Saskia - Have a nice week - hope DD is feeling better soon.

Hello to everyone else.

I am glad I am not the only one still feeling this way about other peoples pregnancies.  I naively thought that after I had DD I wouldn't still feel this way.  There were some mothers at the school gates the other day all clutching their second children and talking and one of them was saying 'I always wanted three girls' - all I could think was I just want the chance to have another baby.  Another woman I used to see at DD's playgroup told me that she was pregnant again and then went on to tell me that it wasn't planned (oh good - so pleased to hear that!).  I also thought IVF would be easier trying for a second because at least I still had DD to cuddle but I took the last failed cycle very badly.  I think I am feeling so bad at the moment because I would really like to start IVF again as soon as possible but it is the money that is the problem - they have just introduced three NHS cycles in my area but of course with having DD I don't qualify now and when I had IVF first time there was no funding at all here so had to pay then too - feel a bit cheated in a way.  Sorry for going on.

Sue x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Sue - dont feel that you are going on - we are all hear to listen to you.  I totally understand, I feel like that everyday, some family member or friend or even stranger saying how easy it was for them blah, blah - sometimes I wish bad things on them and feel guilty for it but cant help how bitter I am about the whole thing - I must say you are a braver woman than me I cannot face any more tx and disappointment, I realise how lucky I was to have dd when I did but am desperate for another and I think the only way forward for me is adoption.

Cath x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Tiger - We thought about adoption before H was conceived but wanted the chance to have our own child 1st, now we've done that we are thinking of it again.

R4F - Best of luck for Thursday.

Sue -    

Moomin - How did the scan go?


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Debs

If I couldnt have had my own biological child I would have adopted anyway, dh didnt feel the same way then but now he says he wanted to exhaust all possibilities beforehand before going for adoption.  He now feels very strongly about it as for us its not so much about the pregnancy/baby stage its all about the bigger picture which ultimately would be a bigger family.  Obviously, we hope in the meantime things may happen for us naturally but it is unlikely so we are putting this (dreadful) year behind us and starting the process in 2009.  Have you done any research so far?

Cath x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath - I'll send you a PM.


----------



## ready4Family

Sue, totally understand your feeling of wanting another (as we can all relate here) and seeing others with more than one child.  Having our miracles makes us want another that much more.  Plus for them to have that special relationship with a sibling is the more precious thing (even if it involves fighting at times).  I think it REALLY sucks that ivf isn't covered (in Canada we don't get any free tries).  It is a health issue and should be treated like any other issue.  Sending you big hugs as I know this is all so unfair.

Tiger, it's so cruel of others who brag about how easily they conceived.  I often feel bitter too (and then feel bad as it's not their fault that dh and I have issues conceiving).  Know the feelign of not wanting another disappointment.  It's the most painful thing isnt' it?  That's wonderful that you'll still get your family no matter what happens with the adoption option.


----------



## moomin05

Flying visit as at work - so busy yesterday didn't get a chance to post.

Scan went well - have approx 12 follicles already which my consultant was  really pleased with.  Have started stimming on 350iu of Puregon, and have got my next scan on Friday.

have got a stonking headache at the moment, and can feel little twinges already in the ovary area so happy that things are happening.

Will catch up later when it is a bit quieter


----------



## Marielou

R4F - Its lovely for them to have cousins, isn't it?  Ethan has 3 girl cousins and another girl cousin due in dec - all pretty close in age, 5,3,22 months.  Both my sisters fell pregnant easily while we were TTC and it was incredably hard.  In fact, 3 times when I've had tx one of my sisters has fallen pregnant (the 3 yo, 22mo, and new baby on the way) which makes it even harder - I mean, if you can concieve first month, why TTC the very month I'm having IVF?!    I don't know, maybe I'm unrealistic, but surely waiting a month to spare my feelings would have been nice ... but hey, they're here and I adore them.  I'm not telling anyone about this FET, I just want it for myself and I know that for some reason me having tx makes others broody and I want to be the one having the baby this time!

Moomin - Wowwweee thats quick, best of luck for friday!  

Tiger - We've thought adoption over but its not for us yet.  I'm more interestyed than DH, who won't even think about it.

I too feel the same about pregnanices.  Its Ethan's birthday party on saturday and a few of the mums are preg and are complaining that as its at soft play they'll have to run around after their LO's, I felt quite angry because Ethan's birthday is so special to me and I appreciate they might be uncomfortable etc but really? For 1 hour?!  Is it really that hard?! (I'd love the experiance to find out for myself!   )

Marie xxx


----------



## Tikki

hello,

Barney only has 1 girl cousin who is 10 as DH has one sister who will not have anymore babies as has just left her husband and I have a sister who doesn't want babies (although did have a miscarriage earlier this year just before her 39th birthday.... This makes me sad as I think it could be a very lonely childhood for him if no siblings.... But then again I think how much do we really have to do with families now, I mean, I have about 30 cousins but see none of them... And my friends are my family really and they have lots of babies for him to play with...

My BF has just announced that she is pregnant (only 6 weeks) and I thought it would really get to me but I don't think that it has.... I think it helps that she has done it before i am ready to start FETs as last time we were pregnant together (she waited for me to get a positive result before she tried) but i felt that the pressure on me was huge in terms of if i miscarried and she stayed pregnant etc etc... Our babies are 9 weeks apart and she was there when Barney was born and i was there when her daughter was born...

I have to say that i do not get that bothered by pregnant women but then i have to be ok with it in my line of work other wise i would never be able to go to work... i just think i have to be patient and my time will come again and as long as i think like that then I can ignore bumps everywhere... am not sure how i will find it when i decide that enough is enough...

only 13 days to go till my mini op, went for pre admission yesterday..

hope you are all ok,

tikki. xx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

moomin, great news on your scan.  The short protocol is so fast.  Good luck with the stimms.

Marielou, great that Ethan has so many cousins close in age.  Makes it hard for you though having to go through IF with all the pregnancies around you.  I'm with you and often question how can IVF NOT work since 80% of the work is done already with exact timing and hormones supplied.  Life is such a mystery. We're the same and have kept our attempts this time very quiet (only parents and my and dh's best friend knows).  Let's pray that we'll all have our turn real soon.  Happy birthday to Ethan!  Have a fantastic party.

Tikki, sorry that your son won't have any cousins close in age, but as you said you have many friends with kids his age and so those will be the ones he'll play with. Sounds liek you and your best frined are wonderful support for each other and so happy that her pregnancy is ok for you.  Neat that your first kids were timed (although so sorry that you miscarried your first).  Must be hard working with pregnant women (are you a midwife?) so good that you're able to put your own struggles behind and carry on.

Had a family dinner last night.  We see most of these people twice a year so of course when they heard we moved into a house 2 blocks from our last house, they ask "is it bigger?" and I'd respond, yes we had the opportunity to upgrade.  THen they'd respond "expanding the family?".  How do I respond to that?  "I wish, hope and pray 149 times a day for that!"?

Tomorrow is my biopsy to help hopefully with implantation and our injection teachign session.  Found out that our ivf orientation for mid Oct was cancelled so guess we'll have to skip that as the next one is 2 days before EC.  Kind of useless by that point.


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hello,

Felt so much better after getting it off my chest yesterday.  Thank you for your replies - you are all wonderful.

R4F - I always hate to be asked the question 'so you having any more then?'.  Never quite sure how to answer it.  Sometimes feel like telling people to mind their own business.  I don't really tell anyone about the tx we have had so don't really want to go into it.  I quite often say I would love to but had difficulty having DD.  Most people will leave it at that although someone did say to me the other day - 'but she was conceived naturally?'  I did tell them then because I don't want to lie about it and she was a friend not a stranger.  Loads of luck for tomorrow.

Tikki - Glad you dealing OK with your BF pregnancy.  Nice to have someone you are so close to.  Good luck for your op.

Marie - Hope your LO has a lovely birthday party on Saturday.  It is a bit off for the mums to complain considering you have been nice enough to invite their children.  

Moomin - Glad you scan went well.  Happy stimming    

Cath - It is so hard not to be bitter.    I think the only reason I am brave enough to try again is because I am holding on the fact that blast culture didn't work well and am hoping day 2 will work like it did last time.  Think it will be last fresh cycle for us.  Don't know what we would do after that.

Debs - Thanks   back to you. 

Sue x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Good evening ladies

Sue - so glad you are feeling better - thats what we are all here for xx

R4F - Good luck for tomorrow - hope it all goes well.  Its so difficult when people are so nosey and question why we do things and ultimately all their interested in is if we are having any more kids, whenever people asked me I always used to laugh it off and say 'ones enough for me' but now Im so annoyed about the whole thing I tell them straight 'well we had 4 attempts to conceive dd, have had a futher 2 attempts at tx since plus a m/c thrown in for good measure' - that usually shuts them up 

Tikki - you are strong woman to be surrounded by pg women all the time, take my hat off to you!  Its so nice that you are being positive and Im sure by thinking positive thoughts we will all achieve that next pregnancy.  

Marielou - you must be so excited about the party on Saturday - I know I would be.  Try to ignore those hurtful comments if you can and if you cant - just tell them like it is!!!!

Moomin - am so pleased your scan went well, thats a great number of follies, you must be excited - hope your scan friday goes well.

No news from me, all quiet, dd all tucked up in bed - ready for the new series of Heroes - anybody else into it??

Cath xx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath - I love Heroes.   To those awful people, i met some of them today, asking when i was planning another and then telling me how easy it was for them to conceive and are now discussing wether to have another just now or leave it til after xmas    , if only we could make those kind of decisions.

R4F - Best of luck for tomorrow         

Marie - Im making a Thomas cake for a friends DS's birthday on Saturday, you will all have a wonderful day.


Got a positive on my OPK today so we are having a BMS marathon week    much to my DH's delight.


x Debs x


----------



## Amee

sorry not been on much ladies   

Debs - wanted to send you lots of      for your            really hope this month is for you hun!!

R4F - good luck today hun.. .bad family  why do people say things like that without thinking first...   

Marie - hope ethan has a great party on saturday..sorry ot hear some second timer mums are being a pain.. ...they dont get it...I took dd to softplay yesterday and had a great time with her...moments with our LOs are time to enjoy not whinge!! 

hi everyone else and good luck, lots of new faces.. .just thought Id pop in and say hi, havent forgotton you, still busy with dd and house building stuff!!

Axxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Debs - good another fan, I just love Peter Petrelli!!!!  Good luck for your BMS this weekend!! AF due to arrive any time now, no sign of her, although feel very pre-mestrual, dh was jumping up and down last night when I told him I had really sore (.)(.) he thinks we may have been lucky this month - wishful thinking I think........

Hi Amee and all the other girlies


Cath x


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi,

Cath - You can never be certain until AF arrives.  I remember being sure AF was about to arrive with DD had all usual premenstrual symptoms.  Fingers crossed for you.     I like Heroes too but didn't realise it was a new series last night - has it been moved to BBC Three?

Debs - Have fun   and lots of   

R4F - Hope everything has gone well today.

Hi Amee

Big hello and   to everyone else.

Had to pick DD up early from nursery school today.  She had fallen over with the toy pushchair and had cut her fingers on both hands and grazed her palm.  When they rang they said she was OK in herself but by the time I got there she was laying in the staff room.  They said she was a bit in shock and had gone really pale.  I had to run home and get her pushchair to take her home.  Anyway she is asleep now and has been for over 2 hours so hope she will be feeling better when she wakes up. 

Sue x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath - Got my fingers crossed for you                    Think Clare is my favourite Hero but her dad is my fave non-hero, i think he's very handsome. 

Amee - Thanks


----------



## Shoe Queen

Sue - ah poor thing - I hate it when l/o' s fall over - dd wont go to anyone else if she has a fall only me, so I dread it when nursery ring me and tell me shes fallen or something cos Im not there - we had an incident a few weeks ago where she emptied out a box of toys and put the box on her head, anyway it caused a vaccum like space and it got stuck there - the teacher was panicking but they used vaseline and it came off - she laughed through the whole thing but she had a bruised line across her head for days!!

You are right, I felt like AF was coming when I got my BFP with dd but somehow I dont think I am.

New series of Heroes on BBC 2 and if you want to watch the next series turn over after to BBC Three - Im sure you will be able to catch up this week.

Debs - Thanks.  Oh no its Milo Ventimiglia all the way for me Im afraid - hes lush!!

Cath x


----------



## DiamondDiva

R4F - Have requested you to be by friend on **.

Cath - Thanks, i really must try and make more of an effort on **.

Sue - Dont know how i missed your post before, Really hope your DD is ok


----------



## ready4Family

Hi girls,

Sue, we're the same and have only told a select few how Evan was conceived and no one but our parents and dh and my best friend knows this time around.  I don't even think I'd be comfortable saying that we had trouble with Evan.  I just say "not sure if we'll have another".  Oh no, your poor little girl with her fall.  Must have been an awful drive for you too with worry as you went to pick her up.  How is she now?

Tiger, you have a lot of strength to just tell the truth...can imagine that makes them think twice about asking about having another pretty quickly.  I'm not into Heros myself but dh finds it rather addicting.  Hope dh is right and AF is not on its way.  Crossing my fingers for you.  

debs, great that you got the OPK.  Good luck with the BMS.   You're quite a detective!  Impressed that you found me on **.  I accepted.  Sweet photo of you and your little girl.

Amee, oh my gosh, just saw your ticker.  Didn't realize you're so far along.  Thanks for your words.  Any signs your little one is coming out?  Will be looking for your wonderful news int he near future.  

Today went ok.  The biopsy was a bit more painful than the ones I've had in the past and I had the AF like cramps later in the afternoon, but I've been through worse so doesn't compare.  Dr said he took more to really "mess me up" so that the lining can repair itself.  Hope it does the trick.  While I was there I told him that I've started acupuncture and said that was great as it has great results.  After that I went for lunch and did a bit of shopping and then returned and met dh for our injection training sessions.  It was a bit overwhelming but the nurse was fantatsic....so patient and really nice and caring.  She let us practice (on a squashy thing...not on me).  She went over 5 injections in total so hope we remember it all when we get to them.  First one is Sunday night.  Need to figure out a time that works so will probably do 10ish.  I had plans with a friend for mid Oct for dinner and a movie though so think i'll have to make up an excuse and see if we can delay the movie for another time (i.e. so i'll be home for 10 for dh to give me the injection).  Anyways, I really embarassed myself at the training session as at the end I started crying.  It was at something silly that dh said...think I'm just emotional and the nerves are going so my emotions are in overdrive.  So embarrased and felt bad as I barely could thank the nurse for going over everything.


----------



## Macmillan

R4F - hoping you're feeling a bit better today    you're getting there now - start injections on Sunday hey?  exciting!          

Bec  x


----------



## moomin05

R4F - sending you some  hugs hun, at least you are on your way now, glad the biposy went ok, when do you get the results?

Debs - have a fun couple of days     

All ok here, day 5 of stimming - got to collect more Puregon tonight from the hospital before my scan, as getting through 1 vial every 2 days - gonna be expensive me thinks !!!  

Start injecting another drug tonight to stop me ovulating - tummy is going to look like a pin cushion.

Will be back later need to go and tidy up, and then take Megan swimming, scan at 5pm tonight so will update after

Hugs and love to you all

xxxx


----------



## KW33

Hello ladies,

Lots of new faces on here now!! I just wanted to pop on to say hello and say I'm still reading all your news and thinking of you. 

*Deb* Geat news with OPK... you go girl!!!  

*Ready* Hope things are settiling for you now and you are feeling better.

*Bec* How are you doing?

Hi to Marie, Amee and everyone else. 

Karin

xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

R4F - I had inside information   ,  Dont worry about crying at the clinic, its probably nothing they havent seen before    , you and Moomin will be cycle buddies.

Moomin - Dont worry about the cost, just think about what you'll have in your arms in 9 months    

Karin - Lovely to see you back , are you still on Clomid?

Bec - How did the scan go?


Just been re-arranging my furniture in the lounge, looks much bigger now i think   and H has more room to play.


Hope you all are well,

x Debs x


----------



## KW33

*Deb* On last month of clomid. Gynae has now referred me to fertility clinic as now classed as unexplained infertilty. Not sure if they'll give me more clomid as been on it this time for 6 months. So yet again we are on the BMS marathon together 

xxx


----------



## Guest

Hey Girls,

Early days, but I just wanted to let you know we've got a very surprise BFP here, and I've just been for my scan and see a lovely little heartbeat!

After being told at 19 I'd struggle with the PCOS, I am now (hopefully) going to have two natural miracles.  

I wish you all such luck in trying for another, and send   and love to you all.


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi,

Snagalpuss -    so glad everything is OK and you have seen a heartbeat - hope you have a lovely pregnancy.

R4F - Glad you got on OK yesterday.  I am sure the nurse had seen it all before so I wouldn't worry that you embarrassed yourself - it is a very emotional time.   Glad they were so positive about the acupuncture too.

Cath - Your poor little DD having a box stuck on her head.  It is horrible for them and us when they hurt themselves and we are not there to comfort them.  DD always needs her favourite Tigger when she is upset so she didn't even have that yesterday.  Tried to find the episode of Heroes I missed on iplayer but doesn't seem to be there will have to see if I can catch up next week.

Moomin - Glad stimming is going OK.  Hope those follies are growing nicely.    

Hi Debs, Karin and Bec and everyone else. 

DD is much better today - she slept for 3 1/2 hours yesterday afternoon - which is very unusual so must have been the shock of it all.  She is struggling to use her hands because they are very sore and covered in plasters. She was very brave when I changed her plasters last night even though they had got stuck to her cuts - poor little thing.  She got a toy for being so brave.  It has been like having a little baby again with having to spoon feed her and help her up onto chairs, etc.

Have a lovely weekend everyone.

Sue x


----------



## moomin05

Snagalpuss - congratulations on your natural BFP - and for seeing a heart beat to - wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy


Scan went well tonight - have about 8 follicles which my consultant is pleased with, have got another scan on Monday and then Egg collection will either be Thursday or Friday - so need to sort out booking annual leave with work, trying not to take any time off sick if I can help it, although my GP has offered to sign me off for the 2ww.  To be honest think I would prefer to be at work as at least I get a bit of peace and quiet there !!!  Well normally anyway !  

Working this weekend, so will read back and see how everyone is doing.  Dinner is almost ready and I am very peckish tonight - sure these stimming jabs are making me more hungry - definately won't have lost at slimming world on Monday !!!

Love to all and have a good weekend

xx


----------



## ready4Family

Evening all,

Bec, thanks for your note.  Yep, the lupron starts on Sunday so we're on our way.  What a sweet photo of your DS.  How are you feeling?

moomin, not sure I'll get any results from the biopsy.  They did send the sample off for standard tests but it was really done so that my lining regenerates itself so that hopefully the embies can find a good spot to snuggle in to.  You're on day 5 already of the stimms?  So many needles isn't it?  Great news on your scan!  Good to go to work to keep your mind off the 2ww.

Karin, wonderful to see you over here. Good to hear hun that you're moving ahead and will talk to a fertility dr.  I'll be crossing my fingers for you as always.

debs, sneaky sneaky!  (ha ha...don't mind at all and glad you added me).  I'm sure you're right in that the nurses must be used to dealing with hormonal emotional women.  Always nice to have more room for our littl eone to play.

snagalpuss, wow...amazing news on your BFP!  Sounds like it was a bit of a shock.  Congrats!

Sue, thanks for your words about the tears i shed.  Glad to hear that your DD is doing ok after her fall.  It must have really knocked her out to have had such a good nap.  Poor thing with her hands being covered.  

Went for second acupuncture session today.  Still feels strange and am praying it's doing something.  It was funny as I asked the lady if it was ok if I read a magazine during the 30 minutes while waiting (i.e. didn't want to disrupt anything if I was supposed to completely relax and close my eyes). She said no problem but then she ended up putting the needles in my arms this time.  So much for reading.  Next session is for next Friday.  Not sure how far to take it though.  I asked if I would be coming after ET and she said yes.  Only thing is I am paranoid of driving, walking down stairs too much and doing anything to make the blasts not stick.  So I always just stay home for 5 days.  Thus, not sure how comfortable I'd be driving myself there (which is only option, etc).


----------



## moomin05

Blimey where is everyone?  You all obviously have more of a life than me     

Been stuck at work all weekend, and I am here again on a Sunday morning - blurgh hate working weekends - hopefully only another 9 months then I will be on mat leave      well I have to keep positive !!!!!

Will be back later once I have woken up a bit more


----------



## moomin05

ummm think I am a billy no mates !!!  Where are you all?  

Blimey think my ovaries have become grapefruits today - can really feel things are happening, getting loads of twinges

xxxx


----------



## Tikki

moomin, i always over stimulate and end up with ovaries that feel like watermelons (so big they are usually touching by the end of it) so i feel our discomfort... good luck!

tikki


----------



## DiamondDiva

R4F - Did you start the Lupron?  Did you inject yourself or did Dh do it for you?

Moomin - Sorry, ive had a busy weekend and nite out last nite, had my mum staying over too so been spending time wtih her and DD, glad you can feel things moving  

Snagalpuss - Congrats on the BFP.


Hope you all are well,


x Debs x


----------



## saskia b

Hello everyone,

How are you all? Hope you have had nice weekends.... I have not been doing much really, DH has been off this week which was lovely but DD has had a cold etc and as the weather has been a bit rubbish we have had a bit of a lazy and chilled out week....quite enjoyed it though! AF has been and gone so we are going to have a natural go this month before having our 3rd IUI next month.

Snagalpuss- WOWEEEEEE! Congratulations, you must be thrilled!!! Good luck for the next 7 months or so...

Pots- Hi and welcome! Sounds like you've had a lot to contend with, and very different time constraints too...really wish you good luck for TTC, and obviously you have found the right place to come and share your thoughts   

Ready- How are you honey? Hope things are going ok and you can sort something out for the acupuncture...I guess your injections have started now? Got everything crossed for you   

Karin- Good to hear from you  

Moomin- So have you got a funny walk now? Good luck   

Sue- Hope DD is recovering nicely poor thing  


Hi to Debs, Tikki, Tiger, Marie, Amee, Bec and anyone I have rudely missed! 

Promised myself an early night tonight and its already 11pm... I am rubbish at that....I am also a ******** fan but problem is I while away hours on the blinking thing and before you know it its midnight...tsk!

Chat again soon ladies, goodnight!

Saskia xx


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

moomin, sorry that you had to work today.  Must be hard working on a weekend when many work mon - fri.  Sounds like you're really responding to the stimming.  Great news. Bet you can't wait for your next scan.  

debs, start very soon.  Oh...dh does it as I faint if I watch needles going in (e.g. stimms, lupron) or going out (e.g. blood work).  How are you?

Pots, hello.  I am so sorry to hear your horrible scare with your health.  I feel for you with feeling the pressure to conceive soon.  Can only imagine what you're going through.  Your little boy is just georgous and we all over here understand the desire to want another.  You have no reason to feel guilty as people without IF issues don't feel guilty for wanting a sibling for their child.  We're here whenever you need us.  And I'll pray that it happens for you naturally real soon. Write whenever you need to.

saskia, sorry that dd hasn't been well and weather sucks with dh off work.  Good luck with your natural attempt.  HOpe it works for you.  Yes, first injection tonight!  Ahh...******** can be addicting!

Today we stayed in as, if you can believe it, we're trying to toilet train Evan.  Yes, he is almost 3.5 years old.  He's just so stubborn on it.  (He's always been behind with the developmental things like crawling, walking, but ahead in the verbal with talking and comprehending).  He did ok considering he was so against it.  His first one in the toilet wsa actually number 2 and he managed that one a few times.  It was the peeing that he was holding in and scared to let go.

Well, first injection is in 1.5 hours.  Strangely, I'm exctied for it.


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Girls

Its been a hectic weekend - dh on call all weekend so been really busy.  Will try to catch up with personals later, just wanted to let you know I havent deserted you all.  Hope you are all ok.


Cath xx


----------



## Stokey

Hi there!

Can I join you?  I didn't know where to post but think I've found the right place!  We are going back to the hospital this week to see the con who we had last time.  I'm not sure what to expect. We had IO last time with Menopur and that worked even though I OHSS.  Does anyone know if they would plan to do that again or do you think they will try Clomid again first?  It didn't work last time but you never know if it might work this time!  I just feel slightly anxious as i'm not good on medication.  Feeling so excited though too I can't believe I'm on the rollercoaster again, it feels like yesterday I was doing it with Issy.

There are some fantastic personal experiences on this thread and its great to see all those BFP's very encouraging!

Hopefully chat soon

ally x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Ally - welcome, Im not sure what you will need to do next time however, Im sure once you have your meeting next week, they will run through all your options - good luck!

R4F - how are you hunny? I can totally sympathise with the whole potty training deal, we started Ruby when she was 2 1/2 (early summer) and she was doing so well, however we had all the tx and the m/c and even though it was kept from her she mustve picked up on the emotions because it all went downhill - anyway, am pleased to say she has finally got the hang of it now and we face our days with 'no accidents' - havent braved her without a nappy at bedtime though!!  How was your injection?

Saskia - have pm'd you re. ********!!!!

Pots - welcome and congrats on little Henry. You poor thing having to go through all that as well as IVF, you must be a brave, brave lady - look forward to chatting with you.

Hi to debs, tiki, moomin, saphire, sue, snagalpuss, karin & bec - hope you ladies are all well.

Cath x


----------



## Yellowheart

Afternoon 

Thank you for the warm welcome 

Saskia - I have the best intentions of going to bed early but never seem to manage it and before i know it, it's approaching midnight!  It's not like we get lie ins anymore    Good luck for this month TTC naturally 

R4M - Hope your first jab went well!  I would be super excited too but it is a strange thing to get excited about isn't it?!  Injecting yourself   Lots of luck for IVF 

Cath - Hi!  Is that you in your Avatar?  You are very pretty 

Ally - Hello!  Seems silly me welcoming you when i only joined the previous night  Good luck for your consultation 

I have requested a HSG today from my NHS hospital to check my tube as this will come in handy for TTC naturally and also if we are able to have IUI next year 

Pots
  x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Pots - yes its me, thank you for your comments, thats sweet.  When do you hope to have a date for the HSG?


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi,

Pots - Welcome.  So sorry to hear everything that you have been though and that you are struggling with your feelings too     We are always hear to listen when you need it.  Loads of luck to you.  Hope you are able to get HSG soon.

Ally - Welcome.  Good luck with your appointment.  Sorry don't know whether they would do the same again though.

Cath - Hope you are OK.  I still haven't been brave enough to lose the nappies at night.  Went though weeks of being dry at night but then all of a sudden was wet every night again.  Don't think I am in any hurry though - she will get it when she gets it.

R4F - Hope your injection went well.  The potty training is so hard - I am sure it will all just click with him soon.  DD was trained just after her third birthday - it felt like she was never going to get it then she just did it and (touch wood) everything has been fine since.  I got to the point where I just decided that we were only going to wear knickers at home and just let her wet until she got it (we were going to change the carpet anyway)  In the end we made a game of it by making her say 'run to the potty' everytime she needed to go and then hold her hand and run there.  We had struggles as well with holding it in at first - some days she was only going once a day and was then really wet at night.

Saskia - The internet has been my downfall several times when I have been promising myself an early night.  Good luck for TTC naturally this month.

Moomin - Hope everything is OK - good luck.

Hello to everyone else - hope you are all well.

DD went back to school today and she is much better.  Although they said that her hands were still bothering her and she was getting cross at times.

Sue x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Sue - poor little thing, must be so frustrating (and painful) for your dd.  Regarding the potty training, thats what we do, whenever she says 'want a wee' I always say ok hold it in and then we run to the potty/toilet, saying quick, quick - she gets so excited but manages to hold it in till we get there!!

Pots - I am also very into pshycics and have been to see numerous ones over the last few years, my fav one told me all about the problems I would have (IVF) to conceive but I would have a really pretty little girl, she even described how she would look - she was spot on, Ive seen her since and she tells me I will have a little boy conceived naturally, Ive had a few readings, all saying the same thing - boy, conceived naturally around September time so am clinging onto that little bit of hope as we have definitely given up on tx.


Cath x


----------



## Marielou

Hello,

We had Ethan's birthday party on saturday which was lovely - 10 little friends at a local soft indoor play area, then some people round in the afternoon - family etc.  He opened some pressies so family could see him open them - my mum bought him a Little Tikes cozy coupe car (the red and yellow ones) which is already a firm favourite! 
Mark has this week off, so we went to the farm today and have plans to go swimming tomorrow, Thomasland for his birthday on wednesday and maybe blackpool on thursday.  Busy busy! 

Think we are finally getting somewhere with our embies - clinic now have the letter, and have faxed the other clinic to say they are willing to accept them, so hopefully the ball is well and truely rolling now.  I am going to ring the other clinic tomorrow myself ... I just don't trust anyone else with something so special!  AF is due friday, so we're looking at ET by the end of the month    (my birthday is the 30th, so hopefully a wonderful birthday pressie for me this year!      )

Marie xxx


----------



## Stokey

Hello 

Thank you for the lovely welcome. Its nice knowing that you can talk about how your feeling with people who are in the same position.  I'm not sure how everyone else feels, but I niavely(sp) thought that once I had gotten pregnant with DD that next time would come naturally and quite quickly, I guess not.  I did say at the time of Issy's birth I wouldn't do tx again!! Eating my words now as its so worth all the pain and heartache and months of trying.

Tiger - I too went to see a Psychic(3 times now) and the first 2 times she said I would have help to achieve pg and that there would be complications  and I would have a c-section.  she said last year that I would have another child a boy in 2 years so that would be July 09. I really believe in things like this and guardian angels too.  Good luck with the TTC naturally and fingers crossed with both get those little boys they've told us about!

Marielou - Happy Birthday Ethan!!! It sounds like you have a fun packed week enjoy it and I hope you get the best bday present ever!  I found out on my birthday(officially) that we were expecting Issy.  What a fab pressie.

Pots - I really hope everything turns out great for you and you achieve that pregnancy soon, I have no idea how you must be feeling.  we are all here for you to listen whenever.

Hello to everyone else getting to grips with the personals is coming slowly!

ally xx


----------



## moomin05

Just a quick one as my dinner is almost ready - yum yum

Scan went well again, have 9 follicles ranging from about 10mm to 20mm, so got to stim for another 2 days, with the cetrotide, and then do 2 lots of cetrotide on Wednesday, one morning and one in the afternoon.  Have another scan on Wednesday evening and egg collection is planned for Friday.  Will find out timings etc on Wednesday.

OMG is all I can say, before I know it I will be on the dreaded 2ww - then you are all going to have to try and keep me sane somehow!

Love to all

xxxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Hi Girls.


Marie - Fab news on the embies, you'll be doing your FET in no time, Happy 2nd Birthday to Ethan, sounds like you have a very busy week planned.

Stokey - TBH, i dont really think that i had thought about TTC again when i was PG with DD, i was just so happy to be Pg at all that it never crossed my mind, its a different story now though  .

Tiger - My mum and DH both went to see the same psycic during the summer and thought she was fab, she couldnt tell him if we'd have another child though but she told my mum that i might have another and it will be a boy, so who knows, think i might go and see her myself one day.

Pots - Hope the psycic is right   .

Moomin - Not long til EC now.

R4F - Glad things are moving for you.


Well DH and i had a fun weekend   now in the 2ww again, DH asked me today if i'd go through ICSI again and i said yes which surprised me a bit, we'd just been reading about a couple who went to a Norwegian fertility clinic for IVF and it only cost £1500 but by the time they had paid for flights and accomodation they ended up paying £3000, i think he's coming round to the idea again as he said never again, he felt it was too much for me to go through emotionally with the hormone overload, at least he's thinking about it.


x Debs x


----------



## saskia b

Hi ladies,

Debs- Glad you had a good weekend  , got everything crossed for you now   

Moomin- Good luck for wednesday and friday, its all happening!  

Ally- Hi! Not sure what I thought when DD was born...But didn't really think I would have issues again...and didn't think I would feel so desperate for baby no.2...but I do some days  

Marie- Glad Ethans party went well, good to hear your embies are on the way to you now, how exciting... 

Tiger- PM'd you back!!  

Pots-    Fingers crossed it all comes true...and whats a lie-in?? 

Ready- Obviously I have not ventured down the toilet training route yet as DD is only 16 months BUT from all my training etc and looking at child psychology...you cannot force these things, it can only be done when the child is ready so don't beat yourself up about it...good luck I am not looking fwd to that stage at all! Hope the jabs are going ok  

Well all this talk of psychics has got me all interested!!!!!! Told DH I want a reading now, but then only if its good news!  DH had a reading years ago, which said he would have 2 children. The psychic said he would have problems conceiving with his first but not the second! Just hope he's not planning on expanding the family without me!!!

Just a thought if anyone has any idea.... How do your tubes get blocked? I had a HSG before DD but is there any reason I would need another check do you think?? Probably should ask my clinic I suppose.

Good night ladies! Am off to bed a fraction earlier than last night (she says patting herself on the back  )

Hi to everyone I have missed out! 


Saskia xx


----------



## Stokey

Hi Saskia

I'm not 100% sure about the tube question, but I had a lap&dye done in 02 to see if mine were ok.  The drs at the time told me that STD's could cause trouble as unfortunately at 17 I got Chylamedia.  This can cause probs and adhesions, but not sure what else would cause blockages.  I would ask doc as you may not need anymore investigation.
Hope you got a good nights sleep.

allyx


----------



## Yellowheart

Morning 

Tiger - Which psychic did you see? I honestly believe some people have this gift  Where are you in your cycle? 

Marie - Hi! Glad your DS enjoyed his birthday party! 

Ally - Best birthday ever for you then! Our official test day was on our wedding anniversary 

Moomin - Hi! Good luck for EC on Friday 

Debs - Are you on a natural 2ww then? Good luck!  

Saskia -


saskia b said:


> Just hope he's not planning on expanding the family without me!!!


   

I was thinking the same about tubes getting blocked  not sure? I am hoping for a HSG myself 

Pots
x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Good morning ladies

All this talk of psychics - am so glad Im not the only one to believe in it all.

Pots - I saw a lady called Sue (shes lives locally) and shes always been very accurate for me, when I saw her in January she told me I would be pg very soon with twins, we were just about to start ICSI so I guess she was right up until the m/c however she said if you dont want anymore children, send dh for the snip (as if!!) as she could see me conceiving straight after twins (naturally) and Id have a little boy, she even described him as she did with my dd.  At the time I thought it was strange how she said about dd because she said she would be image of me but have blonde hair and pale eyes - no-one in my family has blonde hair (we are italian descent) so you can imagine my suprise when guess what...dd is blonde with green eyes.  She also told me she has the 'gift', now for anyone that knows dd or has spent time with her - this is quite apparent! Even strangers come up to me and tell me 'she has been here before' - she spooks me out sometimes.  Anyway she predicted the same for a little boy.  I also told some of you on this thread I went to see Diane Lazarus (famous psychic) at one of her shows and she picked me out and also predicted I would have another child in 2009 - I really hope so!!!!!

Saskia - thanks for the PM - will add you straight away!!!

Marie - so glad your party went well and fab news for your tx.

Moomin - we all know too well what the 2ww is like - dont worry you are in good hands here!!!

Debs - its good that you are starting to think of tx again, I know my dh wouldnt go through it again but then I dont think I could - how are you in your 2ww? is it a natural cycle?

As for me, still no sign of AF, she was meant to be here last Friday - think I will hang on until tomorrow and then test aaaahhhhhhh!!!!  Will keep you posted....


----------



## DiamondDiva

Morning Ladies,


Pots - Im taking Clomid and have been for a few months, not really expecting anything as we have severe MF issues but im always hopeful    I had a HSG about 3 years ago now, my cons wanted to make sure my tubes were clear before my DIUI's.

Saskia - Hope you enjoyed your early nite and feel the benefits of it this morning.  I bought the Gina Ford toilet training book for when my DD is ready, i spoke to a HV friend and she said that kids arent normally ready til they are about 2.5years old as they comprehend what they need to do.

R4F - How are the meds going?  are you feeling anything yet?

Moomin - OMG, not long til EC.

Cath - OMG, i would have tested by now, dont think i could torture myself like that   


Gosh, you lot can talk, i cant keep up, its good to see this thread busy though.


x debs x


----------



## Stokey

Hello 

Had a bad night last night as Issy bad with cold. Think I got 2 hours somewhere! 

Tiger - its so exciting can't wait till tomorrow now!  Your very well disciplined I would have done the 2 in a pack by now!  

Pots/Saskia - I have been thinking of Potty training too but feel a bit out of my depth as personally I don't think shes ready. So many people keep telling me though that they should be dry in the day by 2! eeek!   would you recommend a potty or a kiddies loo seat??

moomin - good luck for friday   

off for a shower now can't wake up!

ally xxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Ally - who keeps telling you they should be dry by 2 Im sure thats not right but then all children are different, I always thought is was closer to 3 - dd will be 3 in December and shes only just got the hang of it so I really wouldnt too much about it honestly.  Im not excited at all, its brought back all the emotions of having tx and the am I, arent I questions, am sure af is about to turn up so keep holding off - will definitely do it by tomorrow though.  P.S. I use both, potty and toilet seat, dd uses both, depending on what mood shes in!

Debs - it is torture I suppose but am too scared to test!!!

Cath x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath - I think most of us have been where you are just now, scared to test but clinging to the dream that you could be PG, im so excited for you,


----------



## Stokey

dito the above. I'm excited as well. It would be lovely for you, you so deserve it Tiger.


----------



## Shoe Queen

Thanks girls for the      am not usually late but then I am a bit all over the place since last tx!!  Please dont get too excited everyone just incase and mostly likely a false alarm!!!!!

Cath x


----------



## Marielou

Well, I think I'll join everyone in sending you positive vibes - not getting excited, just hoping for you!


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi,

Wow you have all been really chatty since I last read - loads to catch up on.  Will try personals but really sorry if I miss anything.

Cath -                 Hope this is the one.  Know what you mean about being scared to test - sometimes ignorance is bliss.

Pots - Hope Henry is better soon.

Ally - Hope Issy gets better soon and you get some sleep tonight.  Can't believe someone told you they should be dry by 2.  DD certainly was not and neither were most of her friends.  We always used both toilet seats and potty but potty usually best to start with because you can have it close to hand.

Saskia - Sorry no idea about your tubes question.  

Marie - Glad Ethan had a nice birthday.  Good luck with everything.

Moomin - Good luck for EC this week.

Debs -       Hope your fun has paid off.  Loads of  

R4F - Hope everything is going OK.      

Hello and   to everyone.

I have always been interested in psychics and believe there is something in it - DH on the other hand is very skeptical.  Got to take Emily for eye test this afternoon.  Apparently it is something they do routinely between 3 1/2 and 4.   Don't know how they are going to do it.

Sue x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Sue

Dont worry about the eye tests - dd has had them as she suffers with cysts on her eyes (something to do with the glands) so she is under a specialist.  For the eye test they make them wear little sun glasses with one of the lenses taken out and they have to look at a chart with different pictures on it and say what they are, they get smaller all the time, then they have to look through a different pair of glasses with the opposite lens taken out.  She has also had her eyes looked at and they put a yellow dye into the eye and look through with the microscope or whatever it is!! anyway, perfectly painless and relatively easy - good luck xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Thanks for that Cath - nice to know what to expect.

Sue x


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

How did I get so behind?  Gonna try and catch up.

Stokey, welcome.  Funny how starting again can bring both excitement and fear.  Not sure about your situation with the menopur..perhaps they'd just use a lower dosage and monitor you more closely.  Looking forward to get to know you.  Oh...I was the same with thinking that our first FET last year would work as our ivf worked for our son.  No such luck (we had a chemical pregnancy).  Dh and I wanted 2.5 years between our kids and now if this even works for us, they'll be 4 years at best.  As for potty training, if your DD isn't ready than don't push it.  THere's no magic number.  Evan's 3.5 and we're just training as he's been so against it until now.

Tiger, I'm ok thanks, and you?  That's great that your little girl is trained so young.  It's not an easy process.  Amazing how any little stress affects them isn't it?  Even if Evan gets the hang of it soon, it'll be awhile before he's out of diapers during the night as it's quite full in the morning. Injection went ok thanks.  No AF..yah!  I'm crossing my fingers for you.   

Potsworth, oh I'm not there yet to be able to inject myself.  Dh gets the fun.  (Although there's one night next week I'm going to have to).  Did you get your HSG scheduled?  Definitely good to get checked out.  Sending you big hugs.  Hope you're feeilng better. Let's hope the psychic is right.

Sue, know the feeling of worrying that they'll never get trained.  Great that it just clicked for your daughter.  Cute with the game of running to teh potty.  Glad to hear that your DD is doing better after her fall.  Good luck with your dd's eye test.  Evan's never had one...I should ask his dr about it.

Marie, sounds like Ethan had a fantastic birthday with lots of celebrations.  It's so special as a parent seeing our little ones grow up and celebrating them.  Great news that you're finally going to get your embies transfered.  We'll be cycle buddies as my EC is estimated for Oct 31st (plus or minus a day).

momin, great news on your scan.  Not long now for you.  Very exciting.  We're here for you during the torturous 2ww.  Are you off work?

debs, sending you lots of positive vibes during your 2ww. Great that dh is coming around and is open to doing icsi, but hopefully you won't need it.  I'm doign ok thanks.

saskia, thanks for your words about Evan's training.  I've also read not to force the training and thus we always ask, but dropped it as Evan kept saying no.  Of course I feel blame from the family with him still being in diapers at almost 3.5 years.  Not sure all the reasons, but tubes can get blocked due to scar tissue (which is my scenario in one of my tubes...either from endo or c-section surgery).  It was clear trying with Evan but have recently had an HSG that showed my left is blocked.  Doesn't hurt to get it checked out.

So we sent Evan to school in underwear and pull ups yesterday.  THey were busy in the morning so kept him in his pullups, but in the afternoon they put him in underwear.  He had one accident.  I picked him up at 5pm and he was probably in his underwear since 4pm.  He actually held his pee until he finally went at 8pm.  (He kept sitting on the potty but wouldn't let go).  Definitely doesn't have my bladder.

Injections are going ok.  Dh is good at them by now.  Stomach was feeling a bit funny yesterday which was getting me a bit down.  Am just so worried that it is endo that I have (which is what is suspected as they know I have lots of inflammation and/or scarring on my lining) and an embryo will never implant, no matter how good blasts we get.  I'm excited to be finally goign through ivf but dread test day for another dissappointment.


----------



## Yellowheart

Cath - Will you just wait for AF?  Wouldn't it be amazing   

Sue - Hope Emily's eye appointment went well 

R4M - Glad your DS is getting on well with potty training   DH used to do my gestone injections as they were intramuscular and i couldn't reach my bottom!  I did the rest of them in my tummy and thigh up until 32 weeks PG  When do you go to the clinic next? 

I am going to chart my temp this month i think


----------



## Shoe Queen

Well girlies - you can put those knitting needles down - I have tested and as I suspected a BFN!!!  Im not too worried about it, didnt really think I was pg but am worried - where is AF 

Suprisingly I dont feel upset about it, in fact I was very calm and kinda knew the outcome anyway - note to self - must try harder next month!!!!! 

Cath xx


----------



## janinec

oh cath, sweetheart i have been waiting with baited breath to hear your news - thats a bummer - sorry babe


----------



## Shoe Queen

Janine - dont worry, its fine, im ok with it really, I am sure it will happen for us but maybe its just too soon after tx etc. so back to the drawing board........ Thanks for asking hunny x


----------



## Stokey

Hello 

 thats for you Cath I hope it happens soon for you. I'll still keep    thinking for this month.

I hope Henry feels better soon Pots, I know we hate them being unwell but isn't it lovely when all they want to do is snuggle.  I've covered Issy in Vicks and her cot in Karvol you can smell her on the landing! 

R4F thank u for the welcome and I hope your right about the lower dose I'd rather crack on with it as I know that drug suits me. You have all eased my mind with the potty training too thanks not going to push it too early now and all those aunties and family friends can keep their opinions to themselves!  i hope it works this time to hun 4 years is a nice age gap. Hope the tummy is better soon.

Hope Emily went on ok with her eye test Sue and thanks for tip, I can see me having pottys all over the house and at Mum's

Hope everyone else is ok tonight seem to have had stressful day and the weather has been so awful.  Have been to the hospital today to see 2 sick friends and i'll be back down there on thursday for my apt eeek!!   getting kind of nervous now.
Issy went to bed about an hour ago and I can still hear her chatting on.      sleep tonight baby, to top it all off I think i've caught it off her. hey-ho


----------



## saskia b

Hi everyone,

Just a quick message from me as yes, you guessed it...off to bed for an early night again. I am just SOOOOOO tired for some reason. DD has had a couple of unsettled nights so really need a catch up. Even earlier tonight!

Its so busy on here now I am struggling to catch up with personals.... so just to say that after all the talk of potty training....I did have an opinion but I am not in any way planning on doing it for a long time! Priya is only 16 months and not even walking yet so I think that would be a tad pushy of me to get the potty out!  

Just a couple of things...

Cath- Ah I was really hopeful for you but I know that feeling... you so want to believe it could be... and yet deep down you know the signs aren't right. Like you say, the time will come its just a when.... 

Moomin- Good luck for tomorrow  

Hi to everyone else, sorry for not sending personal messages...will try soon though

Starting to use my OPK's day after tomorrow so could have a busy few days coming up   DH is on nights all weekend though so could be tricky.......

Night night

Saskia x


----------



## Stokey

Good morning 

just a quick one to say Issy did sleep better thank u but woken in a real grump! Hope everyone had good night sleep and Henry's cold is getting better. 

busy day today but hopefully have chance later on to come and see what everyone is up too.

bye for now

ally x


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi,

Cath - Sorry     Will keep hoping for you.

Ally - Glad to hear Issy slept better last night.  Hope you are feeling OK.

Pots - Hope AF stops and your cycle returns to normal.

Saskia - Hope you enjoyed your early night.  I keep getting really tired for some reason - perhaps it is something to do with the weather and getting darker earlier.  Hope OPK shows positive soon.

R4F - Hope potty training is going well.  I remember someone saying to me that in a way it is good that they can hold it in because it means they are getting control.  I remember Emily going though it so I am sure it is just a phase.  Hope you are OK on the injections.  When are you next back at the clinic?

Hello everyone else.

Emily didn't pass her eye test.  I am a little concerned although they said sometimes they get funny results and then are fine next time so they will test her again in two months.  It seems to be a problem with her left eye.  Lovely and sunny here today for a change.

Sue x


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Potsworth, my progesterone injections will also be intramuscular (unlike all the other injections) and the nurse commented that if dh can't do it, then I'll have to come in to the clinic to get the shot.  Luckily that one will be taken in the morning.  You took the progesterone up to 32 weeks?  Mine stopped at 12 (which made me soooooo nervous).  First scan is on the 17th, so next Friday.  Good luck with the body temp charting. SOrry about the confusing AF.  It's hard when they're all over the place, but it's probably the chemical pregnancy that's affected things and you should be back to normal in no time.  Love it when our little ones are chatty and trying to communicate.

Catherine, ah so sorry hun that this is not your month.  Glad you're doing ok.  Hope AF comes soon so you can move ahead and try again.  Gonna PM you.

Stokey, it's scary with the meds not knowing how we'll react isn't it?  Our new clinic is using different stimming meds and I'm worried I won't get many eggs or get cycsts (like I had with it for 1 IUI cycle).  And in your case, you know it worked but don't want to overstimmulate.  Yes, definitely don't push the potty training.  And your child is still young.  Oh...I see she has a birthday coming up! Any plans?  Sorry for your stressful day.  HOpe it gets better.  GOod luck with your appointment tomorrow.  Let us know how it goes and what the doc says about the meds.

SUe, you're right in that it's a big step if they can hold it in and not wet themselves.  Going back to the clinic next Friday for first scan. Glad Emily's eye test went well and hope to hear the same next time she comes.  

saskia, you still have lots of time to worry about potty training.  Good luck with the OPKs.  Have fun with dh (wink wink  )!

Dh and I are so proud of Evan as yesterday (day 3 of training) he had NO accidents and used the potty when he had to go...both at school and at home.  WE knew he could do it, but was just being stubborn with trying.  He gets smarties everytime he goes so that's a good incentive for him (and stickers for just trying).  

My skin has been totally breaking out.  It's like I"m a teenager again. So strange too as I've just been on birth control (which should do the opposite) and then the lupron for a few days.  Not complaining though..just happy to be doing a cycle.  Maybe my skin is predicting all the hormones that are on it's way.


----------



## moomin05

OMG I feel so tired and bloated, roll on Friday !

Will be back later, off to see a friend who is having Megan on Friday for me, and then off for our final scan.  Trigger shot to be done at 10.30pm tonight

xxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Hi Girls,



Cath - Sorry about the BFN,   .

Pots - Hannah was a natural miracle for us, im not sure about the temps im afraid, best of luck, do not feel guilty about wanting another child, i did this too though   

Moomin - OMG, Only 2 days to go, how exciting.

R4F - Huge Well done to Evan for being dry all day.

Sue -   To Emily,  i wish the sun would visit me one day, its been raining for the last few weeks up here.


Not much happening with us just now, im 4 days in to the 2ww so only another week and a bit to go.


Hope you all are well,

x Debs x


----------



## Stokey

Hello girls

The suns out! yay!  

R4F - so nervous but incredibly excited too about tomorrow.  A new journey is beginning whatever the outcome. I have been to see a friend today and she too said potty training is really when their ready not you.  She used to have sticker reward chart for her DD when she was on the potty and she said that worked really well.  Yes tinkerbell is 2 on sunday so having a wee celebration with family (16 of us) I have ordered her a castle cake from waitrose and my DH and I have got her, her first pram and a gorgeous cream faux fur jacket from M&S. Mum has bought her a lovely party dress and shoes to match!  Looking forward to it.

Pots - at this present moment in time Issy is screaming in her room (shes soo tired and won't give in)  i think it may be her back teeth now as bum is so sore bless her.  Roll on 7pm as mum said she would come and see to her tonight for me while i go and play badminton for an hour! Bliss, i know that sounds cruel but you defo appreciate a break after countless hours of crying and tantrams!

Moomin - how exciting we all know what you'll be doing tonight! Lol! I remember taking my trigger shot its seems ages ago now.  Good Luck hun!

Debs - the dreaded 2ww lots of    thinking and sticky vibes being sent your way.  A big GOOD LUCK HUN

Cath - hope you are ok today. Has your AF turned up yet?

Sue - I hope Emily is ok a big hug to you both and hope its nothing when you go back.  The sun has shown up here today - for a change!

Hello everyone else off to see to the screamer! 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Good evening everyone

Had a hectic day today so no chance to get on the pc Im afraid.  Well straight after I tested, went to the loo and there she was AF, anyway that was last night but today nothing?? am concerned now that Im all messed up?  My sis suffers from PCOS and she was put on a lot of herbal tablets that she took and got her BFP just before embarking on IVF so Im taking the same things, not that I suffer with PCOS but its all supposed to help regulating our cycles and hopefully getting that BFP - Agnus Castus (liquid form), Flax Seed tablets, Cod Liver Oil and Pregnacare - started them yesterday!

Stokey - Hope Issy's calmed down by now and you enjoyed badminton - know how you feel, I get my peace & queit when Ruby's gone to bed, then its yoga time (and maybe a cheeky wine or 2!)

Debs - the 2ww will fly by - well it will for us anyway, I know you probably think it will drag but keep positive thoughts, lots of brazil nuts and warm food!!

Pots - I took the gestone injections for my first ICSI in 2004 and dh hit a blood vessel in my bum one time and to this day I still have a hard lump - ouch it really hurt too!  You mustnt feel guilty, Im sure we all truly appreciate what we have and will always be eternally grateful but it doesnt stop the yearning for a brother or sister for them.

Moomin - good luck for your trigger shot - hope all goes well x

R4F - PM'd you back!! Yaaahhhhh fab news on no accidents with Evan, we use stickers too, oh and cakes if we've had a really good day!!!!

Sue - sorry to hear about dd not passing the test but it is quite common apparently until the eye is formed properly at 5 years old.  If its any consolation we also had to go back 3 months later to have Ruby's eyes re-tested as they weren't happy first time around either.  Im sure it will be nothing to worry about.

Hope you are all having a lovely evening and dont forget ------ HEROES tonight yippppeee!!

Cath x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath - I'll be glued to BBC2 too at 9   

Ally - I got really interested in cake making and decorating after researching what to do for DD's 1st birthday cake, i made a castle too, it was very amateurish so i did a cake decorating course and i loved it, so i ordered a proper castle kit, turrets and the like from one of the cake tin companies, i was so excited about it  , Hope you enjoy the badminton.

Moomin - Hope the jab goes well tonight.


----------



## Marielou

Just a quick one because DH is moaning I'm on the PC -   - its fine for him to spend 22 hours a day on it, but the second I get on it I'm selfish, etc.  He's off work this week and I'm already counting down the days til he goes back!   

Its Ethan's birthday today, we went to Thomasland and had a wonderful time.    Had a lovely phone call while we were out on my mobile - I am collect my frosties next thursday morning   AF is due tomorrow/friday so we're all set and ready to go.    I am wishing on all Ethan's birthday stars that this time next year he is a big brother.     

Marie xxx


----------



## moomin05

Evening everyone, shattered tonight, 48 mins to go until trigger shot *note to myself must get it out of the fridge a few mins before*

Scan tonight went well, have about 12 follicles and a few smaller ones, consultant thinks I should hopefully get about 8 eggs, so keeping everything crossed.

Getting loads of cramping at the mo, and ovaries are tender, forgot how uncomfortable this bit was, hey ho, not long to go.

Took Megan to see her babysitter this afternoon for a couple of hours and I know she will be fine on Friday, even if i do have to drop her off at 5am !  

Right off to chill for a few mins before doing the final jab, then it will be bed for me!

xxxxx


----------



## Stokey

Evening all

aching all over but feel better for some exercise.

Marie - Happy Birthday Ethan and congrats on the phonecall what a nice day to receive good news such as that. I hope your wishes come true.

Moomin - hope the shot went OK and good luck for Friday. Hope the uncomfortable bit goes away soon.

Debs - I love cake decorating and baking etc although I have good intentions it doesn't always go to plan.  For Issy's first bday I made a jam sponge. which was lovely, but I then decided i wanted pink icing.  By the time i finished it looked as if I had tipped 10 bottles of peptobesmol all over it!!!  I covered it in dolly mixtures and gummie bears so as not to scare the kids! Hopefully waitrose are a bit better at it than me!

Cath - I love those cheeky wines it has to be a rose for me preferably a zinfadel I know i can relax and I'm off duty then.  I hope your AF turns up properly.  I have ones like that sometimes but my cycle length is usually 80-90 days (I have PCOS too)!  Its so frustrating. Are you going to do the Ov sticks this month?  I have been told Guinness is good for the little men does your DH like Guinness?

R4F and Sapphire hope you are OK - well off to bed and then Hos tomorrow eeekk I'll let you know what they say.

ally x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

moomin, so sorry that you're feeling so bloated but how exciting that EC is just around the corner. SEnding you lots of positive vibes. GOod luck with your last jab.

Pots, ah ok...now I get why you had injections up to 32 weeks.  Having the progesterone ones for that long would be awful.  Can I ask what's the difference between gestone injections and cyclogest? I always thought they were the same thing.  (Different terms in Canada).  Added you on ** by the way, suggested by a mutual friend.  As for miracle pregnancies, I know someone on FF who just went through her second negative with ivf (chemical pregnancy) and dr's told her her chances of it ever working are very slim. Well, a few weeks ago she got a BFP naturally. That's quite the miracle!  You've got NOTHIGN to feel guilty for.  THe desire to have another is NOT related to being appreciative of what you have.  We all love our little ones to pieces and want to bring anohter life into our family.  What's so bad about that?

debs, thanks for the cheers for Evan.  Sending positive vibes your way during the 2ww.

Stokey, know the exact feeling of being nervous yet excited.  We also found that the sticker reward plus smarties worked well.  Sounds like you have a wonderful celebration for your party. Oh my gosh...she's going to look so adorable in her fancy jacket and party dress!  Good luck wtih your appointment.

Tiger, thanks for the pm.  Bet your DD loved the cake reward.

Marie, happy birthday to Ethan!  Is Thomasland about Thomas the Train?  We took Evan on Saturday to see a Thomas and Friends show and he just loved it.  Anyways, sending big birthday wishes to your boy!

Not much new here.  Evan had another fantastic day in his underwear.  He trained late, but once he trained he sure picked up quickly.  
Tonight I take the last birth control pill so guess I"ll get AF in the next few days.  Dh is out tonight but pray he gets home within the next hour so he can give me my lupron injection.  I'm not psyched up to give it to myself.


----------



## Shoe Queen

Good morning ladies

R4F - hope hubby was home in time to give you your injection and big yay to Evan again - fab news hes doing so well.

Ally - dh loves guiness but hes been really good and staying away from alcohol for a while and yes I am def doing the Ovulation sticks this month, bought some of ebay, incl. postage and packing I had 10 Ov kits and 5 pg kits for less than £5.00!!

Moomin - keeping everything crossed for you for Friday!

Marie - HAPPY BIRTHDAY to Ethan, glad you had a fab day and fab news on your frosties!!

Debs - Its my day off tomorrow so dd and I are going to be making cakes - she loves it, so much fun!!!

As for me, I had a package waiting for me at my desk this morning, yet another pair of shoes for dd - I am completely addicted to shoes, have well over 100 pairs and my passion has rubbed off on dd.  Anyway I find clarks shoes soooo expensive so Ive been buying Ruby Chipmunks shoes for the last 2 years - have any of you had these? they are so beautiful, have so many designs, real leather, much better than Clarks, fab quality and the best thing - they only cost about £8!!! Did I also mention...Im queen of the bargains!!


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

Tiger, dh arrive home wtih 45 minutes to spare. Thank goodness!  Ahhhh...the little shoes for DD must be so adorable.  And how fun that you can expand your love of shoes to her.  Not sure we get Ruby Chipmunk shoes here in Canada but they sound lovely.  And you deserve to treat yourself!

Pots, ** is great.  I'm not comfortable posting photos and stuff here since anyone can see but am happy to share with friends there.  Yes...it's always wonderful to hear of miracle stories and I'm really estatic for her.  Have you tried acupuncture at all?  It's always seemed strange to me but I've heard so much about it that I'm giving it a try this cycle.  There have been many studies that show that it can help improve your chances whether your TTC naturally or through tx.

Last night (or this morning between 2 and 4am) had awful AF like cramping.  My last birth control pill was last night so my body doesn't know yet that I've stopped the pill (i.e. until I don't take one tonight) so strange that I'd get the cramps.  Wondring perhaps its from the lurpon, or maybe the acupuncture is helping get my system back to normal (which it never is as I have pcos and don't ovulate on my own).


----------



## Shoe Queen

R4F - so glad your injection went ok! our bodies are strange things, Ive had awful AF cramps all month, especially in my back which is why I was being hopeful and then AF turned up for one day this week, then nothing so who know whats going on 

Pots - yeah, Im also a week ahead with Heroes - love it! I feel the same as you, Ive never had a natural pg but am convinced Im going to have more children.

Got a busy weekend but will try and catch up with you guys at some point.

Cath x


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi,

Cath - Thanks for the reassuring words about DD's eye tests.  Someone else said something similar so I think I am going to stop worrying and asking her if she can see things all the time.  Hope you are OK and enjoy your busy weekend.  I remembered to watch Heroes last night and I caught a repeat of last week so didn't get behind.  

R4F - Sorry you are getting cramps but with all the drugs it could be anything that it causing it - hope you feel better.  Hooray Evan for doing so well with potty training.

Moomin - Hope you get lots of lovely mature eggs tomorrow     

Ally - Hope everything went well today.

Pots - Everything crossed for you this cycle.      I feel guilty too and wonder why I can't just be happy with what I have but I don't think we should just because we are very sensitive to the fact the not everyone in our position has been as lucky as us.

Marie - Glad Ethan had a nice birthday and great news about your frosties.

Debs -          Hope you are OK.  I love cake decorating too - I have made DD cakes for all of her birthdays.  I fancy doing a course as well - the little cake decorating shop near me does them so I think I may sign up. 

 to everyone.

Sue x


----------



## Stokey

Hello all 

I feel shattered tonight I think the past few days have caught up with me. 

Anyway I went to the hospital today and saw the team which I went through the IO 2 years ago with.  It was strange seeing the same lady who scanned me and administered the drugs etc, shes so lovely and it was nice for her to meet Issy and for me to say a huge thank you yet again.  She has told me that basically I have to start from scratch again! so poor DH has to whizz down with a Sample next week I have to have HVag swab and blood test and then scan.  I have an appt booked for 18th Nov to assess all results but June(nice lady) has said I will be given clomid and follicle tracking for at least 3 cycles.  I have had it before and it did nothing, it will be interesting to see if my body responds to it this time.  I'm so glad the ball is starting to move again but I can't help feel I have such a huge way to go ahead of me I know that sounds so ungrateful but can't help feeling anxious.  
Watch this space as they say.

I'm going to go on ** after and try and find you all.  Thanks Cath for the msg and i'll send u a msg when i get on. WOW on the ov sticks that is a bargain please reveal your secrets as i think i may need to purchase some for the next few months. Hope you have a good weekend.

R4F - what part of Canada do u live in.  I love Canada I have family living on Vancouver Island in Victoria and I also have family near Toronto.  I have been a couple of times and fell in love instantly. I have heard acupuncture is fantastic and can help assist with ovulation I really should give it a go.  I know I don't ovulate too even though the cons etc say u might I knew thats why I couldn't get pregnant before and the first time I did ovulate I got caught, we know our own bodies better sometimes!
Hope the cramps stay away tonight. 

Sue - thanks for the   have a good evening and hope little Emily is ok.

Hope your ok Moomin  

Pots -     for this cycle you go girl!

right off to check ** out and then major tidy up needed before DH gets home from work.  Rather exciting news also today that DH may be getting another job, very long story bt DH hates job and is treated awful, no Pay rise in 4 years and everyone else got one etc that kind of thing.  Anyway an old friend phoned up today with a job just made for him, so excited to tell him as he has been so down.  I'll tell him that first then hand over the little sample pot   or should I do it the other way round??Lol

chat soon

love me xxx


----------



## saskia b

Hi Everyone!

Hope you are all well.

Moomin- Not long now, really hope you have lots of lovely eggs tomorrow, and look fwd to hearing your updates on the embies too    

Ready- I feel the same about pictures on here...get nervous about people seeing them but I don't mind sharing them on ******** as it has no reference to fertility issues, this place is so personal and where I can do my thinking out loud   Maybe your AF cramps are partly because you are so aware of what your body is going through at the moment...I don't mean psychosomatic but sometimes your muscles can be quite strained etc (I remember the day I got my BFP suddenly being unable to walk due to cramping but I'm sure it was me feeling so precious about my body) Hope this makes sense and not a load of bunkem   Well done Evan by the way, clever clever boy!

Cath- I have spent this afternoon looking for Ruby Chipmunk shoes, then I realised it was your daughters name and then just Chipmunk shoes      They do look cute where do you order them from? My DD is really teeny for her age and is still only about a size 2-3 so not sure I could get them yet....but I also have a thing about shoes but DH tries to keep me in line when he can....haha, boys just don't get the thing about needing shoes to match cos they only ever need a smart pair and some trainers, thats it isn't it?? I'm not a Heroes fan but DH is, I've never seen it but I am constantly nagged and told that I would love it- somehow that puts me off!?!!

Sue- If you ever need a taster for your cakes, send them my way. I quite like baking too but have not got the concentration for proper decorating etc, LOVE eating them though! 

Marielou- Great news about your embies!  

Debs- Hows your 2WW going? I am confused as you look VERY glamorous in your ** picture, yet you have just given birth? Wish I had a pic like that after DD was born, I was a wreck.

Ally-Hope your DD has a fantastic birthday on sunday! Sounds like you have a positive outcome from your appointment today, although I think we all go to them and expect tx to begin now and the ball can never roll fast enough can it? Will PM you re ********! x

Pots- I also seem to trawl the pages of FF to look for the miracle stories etc to cling to....we all need a little hope, and we should never feel guilty but for some reason we torture ourselves with it...  

Hi to anyone I may have missed. Not much to report here, no surge yet....

Off to meet up with my antenatal group of Mums and babies that I still meet with regularly tomorrow...2 of them are pregnant again out of 7 of us, soooooooo jealous, but I will be pleasant and smile/ nod in the right places, (I am not really bitter honest)

Have a good evening ladies,

Saskia xx


----------



## moomin05

Thanks everyone for your good luck wishes, absolutely [email protected] myself now about it all, the what if's are starting now.  

oh and trigger shot is obviously working as (((.))) (((.))) are sore tonight.

Right will update tomorrow when I get back.

Hugs to you all

xxxxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Morning Girls,


Saskia - Ha Ha, i got my DH to bring my make up to the hospital as he went home for some change for the phone, to collect my mum as she was my other birthing partner and to get some money for the car park as i didnt realise i was in labour when we went up.  My 2ww doesnt really feel like a real one and neither have the previous clomid ones ive had as i had 5 while on TX and because it doesnt feel like that i dont really think about it TBH. 

Moomin -             Best of Luck.

Sapphire - I did my course at a local college on Saturday mornings, maybe have a look and see if theres any around, i only paid £42 for a 6 week course.

Cath - Enjoy your weekend.

R4F - How's it going with the drugs?

Pots - This seems to be turining into a cake lovers thread   


Hope you all are well, Hannah is being a wee monkey today, doing everything she can to annoy me  


x Debs x


----------



## Stokey

Pots -    he came in full of his news and was on the phone with this guy for about an hour!  I made him a lovely chicken curry listened to him for about half an hour more ( i am pleased about job thing)  I then told him I'd get him his dessert ( hes still talking) and proceeded to put the little sample pot on his place mat!...........the colour just drained from his face    it did the trick though he shut up!

Feeling quite poitive today, have had swab and blood test done this morning!  It took her 10 minutes to get the blood it just drips out of me - hate them with a passion you think i'd be used to it!

Lots of   and   thoughts to those that need them.

Its sunny again today!  yay i'm sure that helps my mood!

speak soon

ally x


----------



## ready4Family

Morning all,

TGIF! And it's a long weekend over here in Canada. Yah!!!

Tiger, so sorry that you've had such bad AF cramps and back pain.  I'll agree with you in that our bodies are so strange.  Any exciting plans for the weekend?

sue, yeah, who knows what caused the cramps.  Didn't have any last night so strange.

Stokey, it's a wonderful feeling bringing out little ones back to the clinic isn't it?  And words enough cannot thank them.  It's always good to get tested again.  Try and keep your chin up as you never know and clomid may do the trick for you this time.  I'm on **...you can PM me and I'll give you my real name.  I actually live in one of the cities surrounding Toronto.  I must say that it's a fantastic city as it has so much to do with theatre, festivals, sports (not that I"m into that), events, movies, shopping, parks, etc.  Just hate our winters. Never been to Vancouver but have heard it's lovely there.  You should look into acupuncture.  Nothing to lose and only to gain.  Great news about dh's job.  Nothing worse than being stuck in a job you hate.  

saskia, got your ** request and replied.  OH...my thoughts exactly with this site.  I really pour my heart out and express my fears and worries and don't want someone I know outside of FFs finding my personal stuff.  Yeah...makes total sense of what you're saying.  They do say there's a mind body connection.  That's so nice that you keep up your moms group. You all must have a special bond.

moomin, good luck for today!

Pots, hope you're doing well.  For me, I'm not worried about regulating my cycles but want it to help with inflammation in my lining and with implantation.  But have heard it really can regulate things.

debs, meds are going ok thanks.  Little ones love getting into things, but kids are so cute so we won't get mad.

Last night we were at a family dinner with the drive being anywhere from 35min - 70min depending on traffic, so was a bit stressed that we'd make it home on time for the injection as this one has to be really exact.  We picked a late time though for this reason and made it home by 9:20pm so had about 25 min to spare.  

Can't believe that (estimated) EC is 3 weeks today. Yikes!  Am just so nervous that we'll never get there as EC last summer was almost cancelled due to not having lots of follies (but they caught up the last few days), or that we won't have any blasts to transfer.


----------



## moomin05

Woo hoo I am home, and in the land of the living - managed to collect 9 eggs so very happy with that, now just got to await the phone call tomorrow morning sometime to find out how many have fertilitised.  DH sample was excellent, so all good.  

Believe it or not I am off out tonight with some local girls from FF, so looking forward to that!!  I know I must be mad !!!!

Will be back later once I have had my cuppa,  DH has gone to collect Megan from a friends house, so should be back in a mo!

xxxxxxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Moomin - 9 eggs is fab               

Stokey - Great news about DH's job,  good luck to your DH.

R4F - I am a very patient person normally but she knows what she is doing is wrong and watching me while doing it with a her cheeky face, i cant get mad at her though


----------



## ready4Family

moomin, great news on EC.  9 eggies is fabulous.  I'm impressed that you're going out tonight as I remember being qutie sore.  I must be a wimp when it comes to pain.  All the best and sendign positive wishes your way for fertilization.         

Debs, they test us all the time don't they?  Evan has this smirk look on his face as he knew what he was doing was wrong and wanted to see my reaction.   And you're so right...how can we get mad?  Usually I'm trying to hold in a chuckle.


----------



## moomin05

I am quite sore, but still want to go, although the tiredness has hit me now, off to have a shower in a bit so will feel better after that.

Did have a little sleep this afternoon until DH invited our neighbour round for coffee


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi,

Moomin - Congrats on 9 eggs.  Lots of fertilising vibes.        Have a fun night out.

Debs - Hope Hannah is being an angel again now.  I am sure they all have their mischievous days - I know Emily does.

R4F - Poor you - there are so many uncertainties with tx.  All I can say is try not to worry (very hard I know).  Lots of         for everything you are worried about.

Ally - Good luck with all the tests.  Hope DH gets the job.

Pots - I like making cupcakes too particularly fun to make then with DD.

Saskia - Hope surge arrives soon and that you had a fun meeting with mums and babes.  I still meet up with some of the mums from our post natal group its nice for DD to have friends her own age that she has known for so long.

Hello to everyone else - hope everyone has a lovely weekend.

Had a good day out with friends most of the day and Emily has been enjoying playing at the indoor climbing frame.  I think she is quite tired now so I may be able to get her in for an early night    

Sue x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Good morning ladies, dd was having nightmares last night, so she came into our bed, hence the early post. Did not sleep a wink last night, they are such wrigglers arent they!

Moomin - lots of   for your eggs.

Pots - will send you the link for the tests later hun x

R4F - 3 weeks will be here before you know it.  Went to the park yesterday which was great, visiting my best friend today and her little boy, then seeing my gorgeous nephew.  Tomorrow spending the day with my dad so a busy little weekend - thats what happens when youve got a big (extended) family I guess!!

Saskia - Dont worry about sizing for the CHIPMUNK shoes, my dd is only a size 4, most of her friends are double that size but Ive bought them for her since she was a baby!

Ally - will check out ** later!!

A big hello to Sue, Debs and anyone else Ive forgotten - sorry its too early!!!


----------



## DiamondDiva

Morning Girls,


Moomin - How was your nite out?

Cath - I had a look at some Chipmumk shoes for DD a few weeks ago on Ebay, but didnt know how they compared to Clarkes/Startright, will definatley get some for DD, she's a 5.5 so think a 6 will be best, cant beleive your DD is still a 4, thats what my DD was measured at when she started walking,  have a lovely weekend.

R4F - She walks around with my handbags and knows to either carry them on her shoulder or on the crook of her arm like me, i always have a wee chuckle when i see her, and its my LV bags, the girl has taste, what can i say, she's definatley her mothers daughter   

Sue - Did you manage to get DD an early nite?


Im off out today to a 60th karaoke party this afternoon, its my aunt's, well we are not really related but she's my aunts BFF and was always around my mums house so she's an honourary auntie, really looking forward to it, Dh has DD for the afternoon and is threatening to take her over to my MIL's, i wish he would just look after her himself but i dont think he has the patience to deal with her, MIL looks after her for me on the day and a half that i work and she'll be the one that will have to look after her while DH reads the paper and trys to get out of playing with her, it makes me so mad    she'd have a great time with him if he spent some alone time with her.


Hope you all are well,

x Debs x


----------



## moomin05

woo hoo very happy 6 out of 9 have fertilised.  Better rate than last time as we had 7 out of 12 !  Will find out on Monday when transfer will be, hoping to go to blasts, but it is down to the clinic now !

Feeling fine today, had a nice lie in this morning !!!!


----------



## saskia b

Hi everyone,

Such a lovely sunny day today, we all went to Southend for the day and it was great. Very naughty though ate fish and chips and doughnuts on the beach....mmmmmmmm. Really perked me up though!

Bit of a quandary for you all....do you know much about the OPK's? I have been doing them from day 10, don't think I ov until day 14 or so but on day 10 it was a no, on day 11 the line was darker but not as dark as the test line, then today it was faint again. Does this mean I have missed it?   Or should I keep testing? Not much I can do about it anyway as DH is at work on nights now and not home until 9am tomorrow and then DD will be up and about  

Moomin- Fantastic news about your little embies, sending them lots of   growing vibes!

debs- Hope you enjoyed your karaoke party, whats your tune then?? Hope DH and DD spend the day together  

Sue- Hope you managed to get DD off for that early night

Ready- Hope you are enjoying your long weekend over there, saw the pics of Evan on ** and he has THE most amazing blue eyes! Gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous!

Ally- Good news about DH's job, the sun really makes a difference to me too, definitely a SAD sufferer! Thanks for comments on DD's pic on **, not her finest pic but I think she's gorgeous too.

Tiger- Hope you are enjoying your very busy family weekend 

Pots- How are you?

Hi everyone else! Priya has just started taking an interest in walking at last! Wants to walk while holding my hands now which is a first (she's 16 months so bit later than most) its so exciting. When I met up with my group of Mums I was a bit sad because ALL of them are walking except Priya, and most are younger than her. Also lots of them are quite vocal and she isn't it. Its so hard not to compare them, and I know you shouldn't because they're all different etc BUT.... 

Bye for now....anyone else loving the saturday night TV of X factor/ Strictly? I am such a saddo, hooked!

Saskia x x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

moomin, how was your night out?  Did you manange with the soreness?  Great news on your embies.  HOpe you can go blast as you're hoping for.  

Sue, I've been told that worrying is a useless emotion as it only does bad, but I have yet to figure out how not to.  Glad you had a great day with your friends.  THose indoor playing places are fantastic for our LOs.

Tiger, ahhhh your poor DD.  The nightmare must have really frightened her.  Sorry that you didn't sleep much as a result either.  Hope tonight is a better night. You really do have a busy weeknd but sounds like a fantastic one.  Nothing better than hanging out with friends and family.

debs, oh my gosh..that must be the cutest thing seeing your little one carrying your handbag like a lady.  How can you get mad at her?  Hope you have a great time at your "aunts" karoke party.  Sounds like a blast.  Can understand your frustration with your dh.  Often guys don't know how to entertain our LOs for that long.  Know the feeling though as you just want them to spend special time together and bond.

saskia, it's totally ok to treat yourself once in awhile with the foods that you like.  So glad you have a yummy lunch and enjoyed your day. Not sure the answer to your question about OPKs.  I remember trying one early on before Evan and had a hard time analyzing the result.  I think you can get digital ones though that tell you yes or no.  Thanks for the comments about Evan.  Your little girl is such a sweetheart in the photos.  Great news on her walking.  What a milestone.  Evan didn't walk until almost 18 months so don't feel bad.  Each develop at their own pace but they all get there.

AF came today so am a bit crampy but not too bad.  Am a little nervous since this protocol is different than my past clinic's protcol.  At that one, I would come in on day 2 of AF and check to see if I could start stimming.  With this clinic, I am instructed to come in on Friday to see if I'm ready to start stimming on Sunday (19th), so that'll be day 7 of AF.  Guess there's no magic science and everyone has thier own way of doing things.  (I was also on the pill a week longer than my old clinic).


----------



## moomin05

Egg transfer is provisionally booked for 1 pm tomorrow, but will find out for definite once we have spoken to the embryologists in the morning, as hoping to get to day 5 again.  Please keep everything crossed that we get there x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Debs - hope you enjoyed your party and more importantly the karaoke!!

R4F - hope af has eased up a little for you.

Saskia - not sure about the OPK hun, ive not used them before (but will start this month) so not sure, I dont know how reliable they are so when af has finished we make sure we have lots of   every other day to give ourselves the best chance!  Dont worry too much about walking, our dd didnt walk until she was about 14 months either, I believe girls are slower at walking than boys but she did start talking when she was 6 months so I guess she was more advanced in one area than the other!!

Hope all the other ladies are well.  We ve had a fab weekend, spent most of it outside in the sunshine, just got home from a long walk down mumbles so going to put dd to bed slightly earlier (shes shattered) and settle down with a few vinos and catch up with the xfactor which I missed last night.

Lots of Love

x


----------



## Macmillan

Moomin - good luck for tomorrow     

Bec  x


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁

Hello   could I join you please?

It's funny but until today I hadn't ever noticed that this board was here, it's quite a relief though 'cos I was wondering where I could go without upsetting anyone  

I've not really read back on here so I don't know who's here (I wonder if I'll know any of you   ) or anything about you all but hopefully I will do in time. I am just posting before I loose my nerve  

I had W nearly 7 months ago now and oh my goodness he's my life!   What I did or thought before he came along I do not know! But I've surprised myself for the last few weeks by thinking about another baby, to be honest I am just desperate to start tx again. I would love to have a brother or sister for W and the sooner the better as far as I'm concerned. But we self fund our tx and we just don't have the money right now, we might after Christmas though   . 

I spoke to my IVF consultant and he would like me to have AMH bloods done (in addition to the normal routine stuff) before I start. When he said that I just thought that was fine, no probs, it'll be fine but since then I find myself getting increasingly anxious that all of a sudden (well, in the last 18 m) my egg reserve / quality will have gone to pot and that'll be that. I don't really know enough about the test if I'm honest  

(our diagnosis is severe adhesions that block my tubes + slightly abnormal semen analysis - morph, motil, count etc etc)

Any way hello! Now I've plonked my life story on you, would it be ok if I hang out here a bit?

B xx 

PS The one thing I did read .... Good luck tomorrow Moomin


----------



## DiamondDiva

Hi Girls,


Bec - Its so lovely to see your new ticker, love the pic of William.

Moomin - Best of luck for tomorrow                     

Cath - Theres a thread on Chipmunk shoes over on the parents place, someone was asking about them but havent had any replies yet, glad you had a fab time this weekend.

R4F - We had a fab time at the party yesterday, it was great, DH ended up taking DD to my PIL's yesterday but he said to me today that if my mum lived only 5 minutes away i'd be taking DD there too and he's right, so im not going to annoy him about it anymore, it just seemed like we'd been to hell and back to have our DD and he couldnt be bothered to look after her but now im not too bothered if he takes her there as she has great fun and if my mum lived only minutes away i'd be taking her there too   .

Saskia - I didnt sing thank goodness, but i like Valerie and Sound of the Underground as my karaoke songs  ,  DD didnt start walking til she was 14/15 months, she was the last in our playgroup and the younger ones were walking before her but i didint push her on it, i just let her do it in her own time, DD still doesnt speak real words a lot, its mostly still her own language but she'll develop at her own rate   

Sue - DH said he's DD's indoor climbing frame as she climbs all over him    she thinks its funny.

BG2007 - Hi and Welcome, we've all felt like you have not wanting to upset anyone, do you know when you'll have the tests done?  IM sure they will be fine              


Big Hello to everyone,

Hope you all are well,


x Debs x


----------



## saskia b

Just a quick hello from me....

Thanks for all your reassurance about walking etc, its good to hear!

Moomin- Will be thinking of you tomorrow! Best of luck and don't forget we're all here for you during the 2WW      

B- Welcome! Its totally understandable for you to be anxious about the bloods etc, I think we have also discussed on this thread our fears for TTC no.2, and how we imagined it to be easier this time round but its so not easier. Good luck for it all anyway, and look fwd to getting to know you better... 

Hi to everyone else, no more personals tonight as off for an early night again   I know I sound like I'm always at it but tbh its just that I am so tired and need a good nights sleep, DD was up at 5 this am so trying to catch up. 

Saskia xx


----------



## Marielou

Moomin - Am thrilled for you that 6 out of 9 fertilised       

Pots - Isn't it crazy that october has been nicer than july?! 

BG2007 - I know you from the parenting threads, not sure if you'll know me as I do seem to have a habit of stalking people  

AF arrived today so we are doing FET this cycle      I have a scan booked for thursday morning and will be picking the embies up later that same morning.  Busy week as I am having a knee op on wednesday morning!  

Marie xxx


----------



## ready4Family

moomin, sending you lots of positive vibes for tomorrow (or a few days if you end up going for blasts).  Good luck!

Tiger, glad you had such a wonderful weekend.  I know it was a busy one.

BG2007, welcome.  Glad you joined.  We all know the feeling of loving our LOs more than anything and the extreme desire for another so you've joined the right place.  It's not a bad thing getting retested and all the info you can get is good knowledge...and good to know too that thngs are ok.  Looking forward to getting to know you better.

debs, glad you had such a good time at the party.  Totally understand your feelings with DH not spending time with DD alone. I get annoyed too that everytime I go out, he also goes to inlaws or vice versa.  Guys just don't have the same patience as us and not as imaginative when it comes to entertaining our LOs.

saskia, hope you get some rest.  Is 5am her normal wake up hour  Hope it was a one time thing!

Pots, yeah, tx is just so stressful and if I'm not worrying about one thing it's another.  SOunds like a lovely weekend. WIsh we had a beach near us.  

Marie, hourray for AF.  Glad you're on your way.  Good luck with Thursday's scan.  Hope your knee surgery goes ok.

It's been a lovely long weekend here with warm temps (for Oct) and the leaves are all red/orange/yellow with a blue sky so it's stunning.  Took Evan to the Science Centre and he had such a wonderful time running around trying out all the stuff. (There's a kids area).  We ended up getting a season pass so can go back many times (good activity for the winter).  Glad to have tomorrow off.  I'm on the countdown now to Friday for our baseline scan.


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hello girls

BG2007 - welcome, you are in the right place here, I think we can all relate to how you are feeling. I look forward to chatting with you.

R4F - so glad youve got lovely weather where you are as well - its been fab here.

Marielou - my gosh sounds like you have got a busy week - good luck with your knee op and   for your FET.

Pots - though Xfactor was ok, not great but I agree, definitely Alex to win!! I also design all my dd's party invitations too, last year we had a combined christening and birthday for her and as it was xmas our theme was red and white - it was beautiful - as dd reminds me of a little cherub I designed gorgeous invitations with the image of a cherub on the front!  For her birthday this year, we are having a princess theme (she wanted spongbob squarepants but have reluctantly talked her out of it) so am designing those as we speak!!

Saskia - hope you managed to catch up on some much deserved sleep!!

Debs - glad your party went well - how are you today?

Back at work today   but day is passing quite quickly so far!!

Cath xx


----------



## Yellowheart

Cath - I saw the photos on **.  I loved how you and DD were both wearing shrugs  looked like a lovely day.  I enjoy creative stuff 

Marielou - Good luck!


----------



## DiamondDiva

Hi Girls,


Marie - Fab news, Thirsday will be a big day for you with the scan and picking up your embies,                

R4F - We have  a science centre here but not much for Hannah's age, its mostly for 3 and above, will take her maybe next year.

Cath - I wanted to do a Pirates and Princesses party for Hannah's 1st birthday but DH said no as she was too young but i think i'll do it this coming year for her 2nd, the invites for both parties sound lovely, are the pics on ** of the party last year?

Pots - OMG, best of luck with making the cupcakes, you'll be there for days, yes, Dh took DD to my PIL's   



Hope you all are well,  at work today, shouldnt really moan as i only do 1.5 days per week, got a dental appt for DD tomorrow as she has a problem with her gum and a canine coming in.


x debs x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Pots - I know, I am always co-ordinated - must be part of my OCD!! 

Debs - Pirates & Princesses sounds fab, if I did that bet dd would want to go as a pirate!!! Pics are on **, under christening & 1st birthday - pic of me/dh/dd on front cover!!

Cath xx


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi,

Lots to catch up on.

Moomin - Good luck for today      

Marie - Good luck for your knee op.  Loads of luck for scan and embie pick up on Thursday      

R4F - That is sound advice about worrying but I like I might struggle with it too.  Sounds like a nice day out at the Science Centre - hope you get lots of use for your season pass.  Loads of luck for baseline on Friday      

Debs - Hope DD gets on OK at dentist tomorrow.  Sounds like a fun party.

Cath - So special that you design your own invitations - it sounds like lots of fun too.  I take it your DD is not terribly girly at the moment.  Emily is a but like that too although she seems to be getting into dolls and princesses more now.  She tends to like cars and trains and loves daleks.

Pots - Must had been lovely at the beach yesterday.  It must be exiting planning Henry's christening - I am sure you will have a lovely day. 

Saskia - I am another one who had a late walker.  DD didn't walk properly until she was nearly 18 months - I know it seems like every other child is walking when they are so much younger but she will get the hang on it.  Hope you caught up on your sleep and are not having to get up at 5am every day.  Not sure about your OPK question but I found them quite difficult to read sometimes.  Did you try another?

BG - Welcome.  I am sure we can all relate to how you are feeling.  I am having to wait too because of lack of cash.  Hope your blood tests are fine      

Hello to everyone else.   hope you are all well.

What lovely weather over the weekend.  We went to a butterfly and wildlife park yesterday.  We had a great time - made even better by the fact that I had won the tickets so it didn't cost us anything to get in.  Couldn't believe we were sitting outside having lunch in short sleeves in October soaking up the sunshine (loads nicer weather than we had for our holiday in July).  At least some consolation for having no summer this year.  

Sue x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Sue

dd can be quite girly - she loves dressing up in my shoes and makeup but then like your dd the only thing she likes to watch on tv is either spongebob square pants, spiderman or tom & jerry.  She would rather hang out with the boys and can be found up to her eyes in mud - the girls in nursery laugh at me because I dress her so lovely to go to nursery and they cringe every time she comes in because they know within 10 mins she will be in the garden digging for worms and things!!

Know what you mean about the weather - we were out in the sunshine all day yesterday too xx


----------



## Yellowheart

I feel drained 

Spent the afternoon with my friend bending my ear about pregnancy.  She doesn't know about the chemical pregnancy last month so it's not her fault but i could have really done without it.  She has been a wreck for the last 7 weeks waiting for her 12 week scan.  She just kept talking about her worries and all i could think about was me  I know it should be irrelevant but they conceived on their honeymoon and i just feel so ARGH!  i did make sure i came across as understanding but she just kept trying to compare to my situation and... Oh it just hurts, you know


----------



## Shoe Queen

Ah Pots  

Its so hard to put on a brave face.  Ive been dealing with something similar today.  My 'friend' announced her pregnancy after my FET failed and have found it very hard to talk to her - this was the one that had a dig at me a few years ago saying at least her first baby was born out of 'love' cos her first one was a natural conception - cheeky b***h!! anyway, logged onto ******** and within hours of giving birth to her second child she had already plastered photos all over her profile aaaahhh - really did not want to see that.  She had a boy first time around and her husband told her if she had another boy they would have to try again as he really wanted a girl - however - I was secretly hoping she would have another boy out of spite but no guess what - she had a girl - the perfect 'born out of love' kids - I just cant bear to talk to her so thought id put on a brave face and text her a simple 'congratulations' .  So I know how you are feeling hun xx


----------



## Yellowheart

Thanks Cath  it really sucks 

I feel like a different species sometimes! 

Hugs for you too


----------



## Shoe Queen

Me too - some people can be so insensitive especially friends but then I think no-one can understand what it feels like until they have been there.  Another so called 'friend' said her and her husband had been discussing our situation and would be prepared to be a surrogate for me (shes on her 4th child by the way) now some people may have thought that was lovely - I did not, it felt as though they had been sitting down discussing their poor 'baron' friend - it really infuriates me sometimes esp. when people say "at least you've got one" if I hear that one more time, I swear I will   I know I have one gorgeous little girl and feel blessed but I would just like to be able to have the choice of having any more kids.

Cath x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Cath - Why shouldnt we have the choice to have 10 more children if we want and your other friends comments about her kids being born out of love infuriates me, if i didnt love my DH my DD would not be here, all of our precious children are born out of love     to your frinds.  

Pots -     Before i managed to get PG with DD 2 of my good friends at work were PG and all they did was moan about it, it made me so very angry, i'd have loved to have MS and be tired and they knew about our TX which made it worse, one is PG with her 3rd child, she's had 1 per year since her wedding, if only we had that choice


----------



## strawbs

hi ladies..............................

can I join you please     

my LO is 5 1/2 months and we would like to ttc for number2.  DH has said no way to any tx, so here's hoping for a natural miracle     .  I am loving being a mummy so much!  I am so grateful for what we have but just can't imagine only having one baby so it is hard to post on the boards!

I  have very irregular afs only 2 per year due to pcos and am still bf so no af since having F, akso pretty lacking in the bms dept too, need to work on that!!

I recognise a few people on here and lots of new ladies, so will be nice "chatting" to you all.

Lots in the middle of tx so good luck!

Does anyone know if a gp can prescribe clomid??  There is no fertility doc at our local hosp now.  I know I can't have anything whilst bf, just planning!!

strawbs xx


----------



## Shoe Queen

Debs - thanks hun x

Pots - the cheek of it.  I remember what it was like when women all around me were pg before I had dd and they were so insensitive to me, anyway, my step sister was pg at exactly the same time as me and our due dates were within days of each other.  When she got to 6 months, she had complications and had to give birth to a still born daughter - as you can imagine I was devasted for her and I was extremely sensitve to the situation even now (she later when on to have a baby boy the year after) I remember always asking if she was going to be at my mums before I visited because I didnt want to flaunt the pg in her face and even when dd was born, the first xmas at my mums she told me my step sister was going to call over - I didnt know where to put myself and even offered to take Ruby out for a walk but she was fine and wanted to come over and hold the baby so I just went along with what she wanted but I cant understand how people cant take other feelings into consideration.


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi Strawbs 

Must have missed your post admist all my ranting!!!! Welcome, look forward to chatting.

Cath x


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Pots  -         Sorry it has left you feeling hurt - completely understand - sometimes its just so difficult.  

Cath -         Some friends you could just do without.  To imply that your children were not born out of love is just awful and hurtful.  As for offering to be a surrogate - well I am sure it was well meaning but not really appropriate - last thing you want is people discussing you behind your back.  I hate the 'at least you have got one' - like we are ungrateful or something.  

Welcome strawbs - My GP prescribed clomid for me.  Good luck for that natural miracle.

S x


----------



## Yellowheart

Cath - Your poor step sister  It is so upsetting that others can't empathise with infertility.  I wish there was something i could do to make it happen.  After afternoons like this one it makes me determined to try even harder this cycle, just wish it would work.  I hope my hysterectomy can stay away as long as possible   next cancer scan is November 

Sapphire -   Thanks

Welcome Strawbs!  I remember you!


----------



## Stokey

Hellooooo every one!   

sorry i've been AWOL for a couple of days been mega busy.  Issy was 2 yesterday and she had a brilliant day.  The weather was fantastic and she got some gorgeous stuff, a lucky little lady. For those on ** I'm trying to up load some pics, but havin trouble   so bare with me.

 Theres so much to catch up on and i have been trying to read back to catch up but this may be brief but just go with it girls:

 B! And welcome good luck with TTC no2

 strawbs and welcome to you too.
  
 thats for the cow who upset u Cath and a   too x

 for pots, its so hard listening and being sympathetic when all u want to do is scream i've been there too  enjoy christening plans, we had DD christened on xmas eve very lovely xx

  moomin today let us know how u go on. fingers crossed   

 hope you little girl is ok Debs

 R4F for friday thinking of you

 Marie for wed and thursday sounds like you have busy week ahead,

a great big    to everyone else and hope they had a good weekend.

I had my letter through for baseline scan on Oct 22nd and DH needs to do another Sperm sample and then not long till we can get going with clomid again.  Raring to go now! 

chat later girls

ally x


----------



## moomin05

Well I am now officially on the 2 week wait, have been to London today for egg transfer, and have 2 lovely 8 cell embryos on board - both had a  tiny bit of fragmentation,  Also had another 8 cell, 6 cell, 5 cell and I think either a 3 or 4 cell, which they are going to try and take to blasts and freeze - but not holding out much hope for those, as we didn't freeze any last time.

Did have the day off booked off work tomorrow but have decided to go back in as my job isn't stressful and I just sit at a desk and I only work part time.  So back to the mad house.  

Test day is 25th October - AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Great news Moomin - lots of sticky vibes         

Sue x


----------



## DiamondDiva

Moomin - Sending loads of sticky vibes your way too                 


Hi to the new girls, sorry i have only skimmed the posts as still at work


x Debs x


----------



## Yellowheart

Moomin


----------



## Shoe Queen

Moomin - congrats on being PUPO!!!!

Ally - thanks hun, will check out your photos (once uploaded!)

Cath x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi girls

just received some news - some of you may remember me telling you my uncle and his new wife (my old college friend) were pg with twins, announced it a few days after my m/c I have been devasted at this and have been avoiding them like the plague.  Anyway, mum just phoned, she went into labour today and the boys were born this afternoon - she is only 6 months pg so the prognosis does not look good, now I feel really, really bad - I hope I havent jinxed them.


----------



## strawbs

Moomin      

Tiger, sorry for your uncle, you wont have jinxed them.  Early labour is fairly common with twin pg     that the little boys are OK

Hi Pots   

thanks for the welcome ladies

xx


----------



## Yellowheart

Oh Cath  please don't worry you've jinxed them.  You are entitled to your feelings and you weren't to know this would happen.  Really hope the twins can make it   and here is a hug for you


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Cath -       Sorry to hear that.  What you were feeling about their pregnancy was normal and nothing you have thought would have jinxed them     for the twins


----------



## saskia b

Wow, you girls can chat......

Moomin- So pleased for you, I've got everything crossed, hope the next 2 weeks go quickly and smoothly for you  

Cath- Bless you, its not your fault at all, I think its perfectly understandable to feel the way you do and expressing your emotions here cannot bring on such a terrible thing.    for those dear little boys, might not be bad news if she's 28 weeks plus? Keep us updated and don't be so hard on yourself chick  

Strawbs- Hi and welcome, hope you can keep up, I am having trouble- its a busy thread!  

Ally- Hope Issy had a fab birthday, look fwd to checking out your pics on **!   October 22nd is not far away is it?

Pots- Not long till November so will have everything crossed for you. I have lots of pg people around me at the moment too, about 10 or so   and its a bit like when I was ttc first time around...they were all pg then too! Its hard to be supportive to them sometimes, one of my friends said to me a while ago that her and her husband were talking, and he had told her that if they couldn't conceive, he would not like to go through tx as it was not meant to be and not natural, he didn't agree with it. My 'friend' even had the bare-faced cheek to tell me this knowing what we were planning etc. Needless to say, she is very fertile....... 

Sue- I know what you mean about making the most of the sun after the rubbish summer we had, think we might have seen the last of it though  

Marielou- Good luck for your upcoming week of knee op and FET!    

Ready- How you doing? Sounds like you have enjoyed your long weekend with Evan. Good luck for friday's scan   

Debs- Hope DD's dental appointment went ok! Ouch.  

Hi everyone else! Boring day here for me, DH is still on nights, last one tonight. Find it hard when he is on nights though because we have to be quiet ish during the day (impossible with a 1yr old) Decided to forget about the OPK's this time around, in some ways its a relief to have a normal month not focussing on the what if's and oh maybe I'm pregnant feeling! Not much chance with dh on nights anyway so we'll see what next month brings us on next IUI. Anyone know a better brand than the clearblue ones, find them a bit confusing to be honest.

Well, thats it from me. Did get an early night last night but guess what? Priya was up at 5am again. It seems to be a regular thing now. She gets in with us at 5 and shuffles around for an hour or so before I relent and put CBeebies on in the hope that entertains her for another hour!!!! She goes to bed at 7 so maybe I need to push her fwd an hour although I like my evenings   Maybe I should ignore her at 5am and see if she'll go back to sleep? Clocks change in a couple of weeks though so thought I would wait till then and then try and sort it out a bit!?

Hope you're all well,

Saskia xx


----------



## Stokey

for u Cath and I hope the little boys are ok. Its perfectly normal what u felt and I would feel exactly the same in fact I have. Don't feel badly. lots of love to your family xx

Saskia - Issy was doing the same thing and I ignored her I think she was about 8-9 months old.  It worked and now she'll sleep till 8-8:30 usually!  Good Luck   I know 22nd isn't far off (secretly hoping i get a miracle and am pg when go for scan and they'll say no need for clomid Mrs Gallacher ur 4 weeks already) that would be lovely.  

hubby off for interview tomorrow morning.  Hes so nervous bless him  I'll let you know how he gets on

allyx


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁

Argh! I forgot to come back after joining the other day, I have some serious reading to do, you lot can chat   

Moomin PUPO   hope you survive the 2ww        

Hi Strawbs & welcome (I'm v new here too!)

Hellooo Marielou, yes I know you!  shall look forward to being stalked by you     (yey! for the FET cycle!)

Tiger   pleeease don't blame yourself, how could it possibly be anything to do with you sweetheart, I hope things will be ok.


To everyone else thanks so much for the welcomes, it's hard joining in on a thread so it's nice to get lots of hello's  , I'm looking forward to getting to know you all a little better  

B xx


----------



## ready4Family

Evenign all,

Tiger, glad you've had lovely weather too.  Hope its ok being at work.  Ruby must look so sweet in her girls cloths and makeup.  Can imagine the nursery reaction when she plays in the mud.  Totally share you feelings.  I feel like I want to scream everytime someone says the "at least you have one" statement.   We are ever so grateful for our little ones, but just want a full family like everyone else.  WHy can't they understand that instead of making us feel guilty?  What a devastsating thing to happen to your step sister. 

debs, science centre is great once they get to the right age.  I love it too, but the adult section doesn't keep Evan busy long enough.  Hope DD's dental appointment goes ok.

Sue, I'm sure we'll use the science centre pass lots when the cold weather comes.  Thanks for the good luck wishes.  Your day at the wildlife park sounds lovely.  From the sounds of it, we had the same kind of summer / October weekend over here in Canada as you guys.

Pots, sendign you big hugs for having to listen to your friend's worries of her 12 week scan.  So unfair we cannot conceive so easily as others isn't it?  I feel your pain.

strawbs, welcome.  Hope you conceive natrually so you don't have to look at more tx.  

Stokey, happy birthday to Issy!  Not long until your baseline scan.

moomin, great news on your embies on board.  Sending you lots of positive vibes and babydust.    

My MIL got mad at me today for completley no reason.  They came by to visit Evan and she was acting so strange towards me...and all because of an assumption that she made to something totally not related to her and thus, was 100% incorrect.  We're normally really close so it really upset me and put me in such a down mood all day.  So had a real crappy day.


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi girls

Thanks for all your    had a very restless nights sleep, really worrying that I am jinxing people, this is the third person it has happened to after all, whenever Im not happy about someone being pg or cant bring myself to congratulate them, something awful happens.....  Anyway, had news this morning that the babies are doing ok so far, one weighs 1lb 11oz and the other twin, 1lb 12oz - just    now that they will be ok.

On a lighter note, have just booked a weekend away at the end of November (just me and dh) to do a bit of xmas shopping and spent time with my brother (he lives there) whilst indulging in a few drinks.

Sorry for lack of personals, I have read back but will try to catch up with you all later (my heads in the shed a bit!)
Cath x


----------



## ready4Family

Tiger, ah hun, it's so tragic when a pregnancy doesn't continue but it is in no way your fault.  This is just all so hard on us that other pregnancies are so difficult to hear about as it makes our pain that much more.  Hugs to you.  I'll send some extra prayers for the twins.  So glad that you and dh will get away for a little get away..and also visit family.  Always great to have something to look forward to.  Sending you hugs.


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi,

Cath -   Sadly these things happen sometimes - please don't blame yourself.  More     for the twins.

R4F - Sorry you had a crappy day  

Ally - Glad Issy had a nice birthday.  Hope your DH has got on well today.

Saskia - My DD went though a phase of waking early in the morning - sometimes as early as 4am.  It is very tiring but she did get over it.  I am not sure whether you will have any success with putting her to bed later because I found that whatever time she went to bed she was still waking at the same time.  Some people even suggested putting her to bed earlier to get her to sleep later (didn't work for us though)  Good luck with whatever you try probably good idea to wait until clock change.

Moomin -         

Hello Pots, Debs, Marie, B, strawbs and anyone else - hope you are all OK.

Seem to have gone mad with cleaning today - better get back to it.

Sue x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Sue & Ally (oh your going to hate me now!! and no, Im not gloating... just sharing my experience!)  dd has been amazing at sleeping, since she was 6 weeks old she has always slept through the night 7pm - 7am, never had any probs, what I was coming to though was I dont think putting them to bed later will help, on the odd occassion i.e. xmas or if we've been away, if dd's gone to bed slightly later, (never been to bed after 8.30pm though) she will still wake around 7ish.  Just stick to your routine and when they get up try not to engage in conversation just put them back to bed (Supernanny!!) and hopefully its just a phase they will get over.

R4F - thanks hun, feeling a little better this afternoon, will give my mum a ring later to find out if any more news.

Cath x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

Sue, thanks hun.

Tiger, glad you're feeling a little better.  We're always here is you need to chat or an extra hug, and we really do understand how you feel about the whole IF thing.


----------



## becca

r4f- just keeping a eye on you hunnie .  

so may new names  to you all, i do like to pop by and give you all      this thread was a life saver last yr for me and just want to wish you all the luck in the world.


xx


----------



## saskia b

Hi everyone,

Thanks for your advice about sleeping etc. I sort of know that the right thing to do is just leave her to go back to sleep, but sometimes my autopilot just gets me up and before I know what I am doing, I am up with her   BUT! Last night she slept well, woke at 4, I went in to make sure she had the oh so important bunny in her grasp and then left her. She cried a bit after that and next I knew it was 7.05!   I have tried to move her day around a bit as she goes to bed at 6.45 ish but like Tiger has said it doesn't work! Even the darker mornings don't make a difference. She was always a good sleeper at the beginning, slept thru from 7 weeks too so can't complain really! Will keep you posted but thanks all!

Cath- glad the babes are doing ok so far!  

Ready-   Sorry about your crappy day after MIL upset you, hope it all settles down and you have a better day tomorrow  

Becca- Nice to see someone popping back who can give us all hope, congratulations on your little bundle!

Sapphire- Thanks so much for your advice, I have been up at 4.30 on some days....can only get  better though right?  

Moomin-   You ok? 11 days to go...... 

Hi to everyone else, gonna go now though as DH is home tonight and needs some attention   

See you tomorrow,

Saskia xx


----------



## Stokey

Hello everyone 

just wrote a whole post and its gone  

anyway just a quickie but unofficially...i think DH got the job today won't know properly till friday but it looks good.  Can't believe it can't stop smiling      

i'll be on again soon to chat properly, back to my fella Jamie   and my DH xxx


----------



## Yellowheart

Just popped on to see if there is any news of the twins Cath? 

Saskia - One of my friends said the same thing not so long ago.  I'd like to see them stick to that if they were ever in need of assisted conception  I haven't even thought about how the clocks changing will effect DS's routine     I think not bothering with OPKs this month is a good idea.  You need a break before your IUI   I wish i could wing it but i don't think i can with having long irregular cycles.  I haven't got the stamina to maintain TTC every other day for 40 odd days    Glad DD slept better last night too.

Stokey - *sigh* every cancer scan i have i hope that i am 3 months PG and somehow didn't know    it DOES happen though so heres hoping!   So glad DH got the job!  That's wonderful news! 

R4F - Did you resolve the misunderstanding with you MIL?  Hope you're OK 

BG - When is your AMH test again?  

Thank you for the much needed babydust Becca! 

Just had ANOTHER disastrous evening with an insensitive friend and i am left feeling a bit cold inside  i swear i am better off tucked up on the sofa with the dog (and DH  ) every night than socialising


----------



## Marielou

I've written 2 posts which has disappeared today  

Moomin - Best of luck with your 2ww    Awww you should have waited a fortnight for me, we could have been due date buddies again     

Tiger - How are the twins doing?  Their early arrival was nothing to do with you hun   - my friend had twins at 26+2 weighing 2lbs and they'll be 2 years old in jan.   

I have my op in the morning, so off to have a late guilty snack 'cos no food after midnight!

Marie xxx


----------



## KW33

Morning,

I have been taking a break for a few weeks now but after a lovely first family holiday in Cyprus feel refereshed and would like to come back if you'll have me?  

Lots of new names here so it might take me a while to catch up.

Will try personals later.

Karin

xxx


----------



## DiamondDiva

Morning Girls,


Marie - Best of luck for the op today      

Moomin - 2 days in and 10 to go               

Karin - Of course we'll have you back, its not been the same without you, we have lots of new girls which is lovely.

R4F - Hope you are feeling better today   

Cath - My cousins wee boy was born at 24 weeks and was in the SCBU til his EDD ans is 3 now,             for the twins   

Stokey - Congrats to your DH on the new job.

Saskia - I hadnt thought about the time change affecting DD's sleeping pattern, she was ok last year and when the clocks went forward so hope she's ok.

Pots -       


DD got on well at the dentist yesterday, she has an erupting tooth, it stays under the gum a lot longer than a normal tooth and the gum can swell because of this, she doesnt like me brushing over it and it bled this morning when i was brushing her teeth but my dentist said just to clean round it with a cotton bud dipped in a watered down solution of TCP, going to see a friend and her wee boy today, its the one i made the Thomas Tank cake for.


Hope you all are well,


x Debs x


----------



## Shoe Queen

Hi girls

Thanks for all your miracle stories - at least I feel a bit better now.  The twins are holding their own at the moment but its going to be a long haul.  I texted my uncle and let him know we were thinking of him (after avoiding him for the last 6 months) and he said thanks for my kind words and he really appreciated it.  Sorry no personals at the moment, pa'ing my boss today so wont have any time to catch up, got a friend coming over tonight so will catch up with you lovely ladies tomorrow.

Cath x


----------



## ready4Family

Hi all,

becca, hi!  How are you doing?  Wonderful to see you.   How's your little one?  Wow...2 months already.  Time sure flies.

saskia, good work with extending your DD's sleep until 7:05am.  It's the hardest thing leaving them crying, but after a few days there will be no more tears and she'll be sleeping that long on her own.  I remember when Evan went through that phase, DH would stand at the door preventing me from going in (and I was crying with him).  It worked though.  Thanks for your words..things fine with MIL now.  

Stokey, wonderful news on dh's job.  YOu both must be very pleased.  

Pots, yeah, things are ok with my MIL and me now.  To tell you the truth, I never understood why she was mad, but we were talking on messenger that evening and emailing yesterday so guess we're ok.  So sorry for your evening with your insensitive friend.  Those that havne't been through IF just don't understand (if that's infact what she was insensitive about).  Hope you feel better.  

Marie, good luck with your surgery today.  Hope it goes well and you're not in too much pain.

Karin, welcome back hun!  Wonderful to see you here.  How lovely that you all got away for holidays.  It's the best going away spending quality time together.  

debs, thanks.  The erupting tooth sounds really painful for your DD.  Poor thing.  Hope it comes out soon so she gets some relief.  Have fun today with your friend.  Evan would go crazy for the THomas cake.  He loves Thomas (and cake more so!)

Tiger, glad to hear that the twins are doing ok.  THey sound like strong little ones.  Try and not feel guilty hun.  When your support is really needed you're there for them..and that's what counts.  I've avoided my BIL and wife's child (now 5 months) since the day he's been born, always going to the other room or looking away.  Only held him for the first time a couple weeks ago and that was cause I was sortuv forced too.  

I'm in a bit of a delima with a friend (who doesn't know about our tx).  A couple weeks ago we made plans to go out this Friday for dinner and a movie .  We've never gone to a movie together before and as we're both moms and rarely go, we were looking forward to it.  Since making the plans, I've started the lupron injections that turned out to be at night and must be pretty exact (9:42pm).  So I emailed her and said it turns out that I can't stay out late so would love to still have dinner but will need to postpone the movie.  But of course gave no reason.  Then in setting our time, I just commented that I'll need to be home by 9:30pm.  She then emailed back and asked if it would be better for me if we rescheduled the evening as it sounded like something else is going on. I responded no, that dinner is great.  I'm woried though that she'll ask when I see her, why I need to be home for the certain time.  Any suggestions?  Only thing I can think of is telling her the truth without details...that I have medicine I must take at a certain time but it has to be kept in the fridge and thus, I couldn't bring it along.  Don't know what other excuse to give (plus I hate lying).  Any ideas?


----------



## ~Sapphire~

Hi,

Cath - Glad the twins are doing OK so far   they get stronger.  

Debs -   for Hannah that sounds painful.  Hope you have a nice visit with your friend.

Hi Karin - I am one of the newbies - look forward to chatting to you.

Marie - Hope everything goes well today and loads of luck for tomorrow    

Pots -      Sorry about having to put up with more insensitivity

Ally - Hope DH gets confirmation on Friday and it is congrats on the new job. 

Saskia - Hope you get many more nights like that.

Moomin -         

R4F - I had a similar problem once - I had arranged to go out for the evening with someone who knew nothing about tx.  Turns out that was the night I needed to do trigger injection.  I said I had to leave early because I needed to do an injection because I had been having problems with an imbalance of hormones and that it had to be done at a certain time.  They didn't ask any more questions.  Hope you get on OK and don't say anything you don't want to just because you feel you own her an explanation.

Hi Becca - congrats on your recent arrival.

Hello to everyone and  

DD was behaving quite strangely yesterday afternoon.  She wouldn't take her hand away from her ear (even eating her dinner with it stuck there).  I was beginning to get worried that she had an ear infection but I think the problem was that the scab on her hand from when she fell over was coming off and she was worried about it.  The scab is off completely now and she has stopped doing it so that must have been the problem.  She was getting quite distressed every time I tried to take her hand away but all has been well today.  Decided she wanted afternoon nap yesterday as well so didn't get to sleep until 10pm - slept in a bit this morning though.

Sue x


----------



## Tikki

hi,

How are you all? I am really sorry but I am not up to date at all about what you have all been chatting about as have just skimmed through about 3 pages....

I just wanted to ask you all a question.... has anyone ever had a laparoscopy? I had one yesterday and a cyst removal and today I am strangely huge from all of the air.... however, i was led to believe that it would all go upwards and i would get lots of shoulder pain but it seems to all be travelling downwards and I have hugely swollen ladybits (sorry if TMI)... has anyone had this?

all experiences greatly received,

hi to all,

tikki


----------



## becca

tikki- i have had loads of laps...hummmm never heard of it going downwards as its all gas but hey it has to leave somehow, your lady bits are prob swollen through the surgery, how are you feeling ? im due to have a lap again in a few weeks.

r4f- why not say dh needs to go out or dh is at work and the baby sitter  needs to get home early, you could say you need to pick someone up, or just say your on meds that are kept in the fridge so you cant take it whilst out, or just take the drug with you and nip to the car or loo and do it (not the nicest of places)

xx


----------



## saskia b

Hi everyone,

Moomin- How you doing?? Let us all know when you get the chance!  

Ready- Have been thinking about this for a while for you but I just can't think of anything, unless you suggest that you have to get home so that DH can go pick someone up from the airport (or something else which can't be changed- although this then leads to bigger lies... ) How long will you be on the injections? Could you re-schedule to make life easier? Maybe it would just save all issues if you were to tell a shortened truth although you shouldn't feel you have to! Maybe she won't even ask...and maybe you could mysteriously say you don't want to talk about the reason why? Either way I hope it doesn't spoil your evening, let us know how it goes!  

Debs- I didn't really think much of the change in the clocks but I thought it may be helpful to us in some ways until I realised that the clocks go back and not forward this time...  We'll see, should be an extra hour in bed for everyone but I think parents of small children are exempt from that  . Hope DD is feeling better soon

Sue- Children have interesting ways of doing things don't they? Glad to hear she is back to normal now though and the scab has gone. Hope you enjoyed a bit of a lie-in  

Tikki- Sorry I have no answer to that, not had a lap myself but wish you a speedy recovery and I guess this means you can start tx soon?  

Marielou- Hope the op has gone well, and you can collect your precious cargo tomorrow!  

Pots- So many insensitive people around, where do they all come from?? These things are sent to test us though and sounds like you have had your share now. Thank god for FF's is all I can say, I think sometimes its the only place you can truly feel understood and say what you like.   Hope your dreams come true at the next scan!  

Ally- Congrats for DH and his new job! Hope you get your confirmation soon too so you can celebrate!  

Tiger- Don't work too hard!

Karin- Welcome back, hope you had a lovely holiday I am quite jealous you know! Glad you are back on the thread!  

Another ok night last night from DD, she was up at 06.20 but didn't have the heart to leave her crying at that hour as its still a lie-in compared to recent times.

Hope you're all ok....not long till the weekend 

Saskia xx


----------



## KW33

Well you ladies can sure talk!!!!!!   It may take me a while to get back up to date so bear with me....

*Moomin* Hope the 2ww isn't too bad... and that you are doing okay.   

*Tikki* Hope you start to feel better soon... never had a lap before so not sure on the lady bits q. 

*Saskia* Glad you've had a better night... long may it continue.

*Becca* Hasn't time flown Can't believe how quick... your little one must be a smiling delight now. 

*Sue* Children cope with things in very innovative ways don't they? Sounds like she sorted it out for herself though - clever girl.

*Ready*    I have been reading and am so pleased that you are on your way. And well done to your beautiful, clever boy!!! He's doing so well with the training!!!    As for your dilemma... is it soemone you feel you could share the truth with? If not then I would use the injections to balance hormones... that sounds completely feasible. It's hard and like you I hate having to lie. 

*Cath* So sorry to read about the twins coming so early.  Sending lots of   

*Debs* Poor DD.  Sounds really horrid. Did the dentist say how long it would take? Hope you had a nice time with your friend today.

*Marie * Hope the op went well for you... and great news about collecting those precious embies tomorrow.

*Pots* Soooo hard.   

Okay well if I've forgotten anyone I'm sorry... there's just so many!!! 

As for us as I mentioned we had a lovely family holiday to Cyprus which was bliss and well deserved. We haven't had a holiday since before I was pregnant with Emma. I'm coming to the end of yet another 2ww and just waiting for AF really. Been referred to fertility clinic just before our holiday but still haven't got my appointment through... feel some chasing might be in order next week. 

Anyway enough for now.

hugs for all

Karin

xxx


----------

